# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Actualización de las reservas hidraúlicas.

## REEGE

Ministerio Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino.10/08/2010
Disminuye 814 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 74,4% de su capacidad total



La reserva hidráulica está al 74,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 41.350 hm de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 814 hm3 (el -1,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Ebro que ha perdido 176 hmmientras que las cuencas internas del País Vasco se mantienen en los niveles de la pasada semana. 

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente: 
Galicia Costa se encuentra al 66,2% 
Miño-Sil al 71%, 
Cantábrico 68,4% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7% 
Duero al 76,5 % 
Tajo al 67,6% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 82,7% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 86,5% 
Guadalquivir al 81,5% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 75,4% 
Segura al 59,4% 
Júcar al 52,3% 
Ebro al 76% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 78% 

La situación de las cuencas a fecha de hoy, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:
AMBITOS RESERVA TOTAL EMBALSADA    
                   Capacidad  Total    Año Actual   Año Anterior    Media10 Años 
Galicia Costa             684                453            490                   430 
Miño-Sil                 3.022              2.145          2.139               1.987 
Cantábrico                633                433             515                 465 
C. I. del País Vasco      21                 18               17                  16 
Duero                     7.520             5.752          4.417              4.620 
Tajo                     11.012             7.447          4.366              5.757 
Guadiana                 8.635            7.141           3.594              5.054 
C.Atlánt Andaluza     1.878            1.624             912               1.052 
Guadalquivir             8.280            6.746           3.083              3.692 
Vertiente Atlántica  41.685          31.759           19.533           23.073 
C Med Andaluza       1.177              888               480                408 
Segura                  1.141               678               325                208 
Júcar                    3.336              1.745            1.039               822 
Ebro                     7.507              5.703            4.848             4.281 
C.I. de Cataluña       740                  577             569                 423 
Vertiente Medit     13.901              9.591           7.261              6.142 

TOTAL PENINSULAR 55.586            41.350          26.794           29.215

----------


## Luján

Sigue bajando sí, pero no es de extrañar, teniendo en cuenta que estamos en pleno agosto.

Lo increíble es la capacidad a la que se encuentran los embalses este año, más aún si lo comparamos con el anterior y con la media decenal.

----------


## pedro_montoro

Este descenso de la cantidad de agua almacenada es normal lo extraño sería que en pleno agosto como estamos el nivel no bajara

----------


## jasg555

HAy que felicitarse, Algunos Agostos son dramáticos, incluso muchos Junios.

Esta situación no debe hacernos bajar la guardia con el ahorro.

Pero hacía tanto tiempo que no se vivía... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 82,7%


Las demás cuencas no las conozco tanto... pero "la mía  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ", jamás recuerdo que haya estado a este porcentaje en pleno mes de Agosto  :Smile: 

Las medias en conjunto son tremendas... y con un poco que llueva este invierno, todas de nuevo se van a ir hasta arriba otra vez  :Embarrassment:  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Lo recuerdo en el Guadalquivir, aunque seguro que los "entrados en años" del foro de ésta cuenca lo sabrán más que yo. Y es cierto, el nuevo año hidrológico que entrará muy pronto con poco que sea de los regulares, nos los dejarán con muchos Hectómetros!! A ver si tenemos en el foro algún experto en predicciones de lluvias que estamos en plenas "cabañuelas"... Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A ver si tenemos en el foro algún experto en predicciones de lluvias que estamos en plenas "cabañuelas"... Saludos.


Luján ya hizo la predicción... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: Con vuestro permiso voy a recuperar un mensaje de Luján hace ya unos cuantos días en uno de los hilos de Alange  :Wink: 




> Eso es aventurar mucho. Las ecuaciones para predecir la meteorología sólo son válidas a unos pocos días vista. Intentar hacer predicciones a más tiempo podría resultar en el llamado "Efecto Mariposa" (no, no es la peli ni el grupo musical).
> 
> El Efecto Mariposa suele explicarse como que el vuelo de una mariposa en Japón es capaz de provocar un huracán en el Mediterráneo. Aplicado a la meteo no es más que a la hora de hacer las predicciones existe un error en decimales, por eso las predicciones NUNCA son al 100% y este error arrastrado en el cálculo para  varios días se va haciendo cada vez más grande.
> 
> Volviendo al tema de cómo será el año (hidrológico) que viene, los indicadores parece que nos quieren decir que será un año benévolo en lluvias, pero no tanto como el que está terminando.
> 
> La temperatura del Mediterráneo, aún siendo alta (27ºC en Valencia) ha tardado en subir y no está como el año pasado, por lo que las temidas DANAs (antiguamente Gotas frías) serán menos y de menos intensidad (lo que siempre es bueno).
> 
> El comportamiento el Anticiclón de las Azores es bastante más complicado de describir, pues no parece atender a ciclos estables.
> ...

----------


## REEGE

Ultima  hora, según el ministerio de medio ambiente, y medio rural y marino.

Disminuye 801 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 72,9% de su capacidad total.



La reserva hidráulica está al 72,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 40.549 hmde agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 801 hm3 (el -1,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Duero que ha perdido 213 hmmientras que las cuencas internas de Cataluña se mantienen en los niveles de la pasada semana. 

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente: 
Galicia Costa se encuentra al 64,3% 
Miño-Sil al 68,6%, 
Cantábrico 66,4% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7% 
Duero al 73,7 % 
Tajo al 66,4% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 81,8% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 85,4% 
Guadalquivir al 80,3% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 74,5% 
Segura al 59,2% 
Júcar al 51,6% 
Ebro al 74,4% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 78%

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ultima  hora, según el ministerio de medio ambiente, y medio rural y marino.
> 
> Disminuye 801 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
> La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 72,9% de su capacidad total.
> 
> 
> 
> La reserva hidráulica está al 72,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 40.549 hmde agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 801 hm3 (el -1,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Duero que ha perdido 213 hmmientras que las cuencas internas de Cataluña se mantienen en los niveles de la pasada semana. 
> 
> ...


Que a mediados de Agosto tengamos estos niveles es para descorchar una botella y ponernos a agitarla igual que hará Fernando en las carreras que faltan... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

No se lo que hara Alonso, que espero y deseo que si que lo haga, pero es evidente que nosotros si que tenemos motivos para hacerlo.

----------


## REEGE

24/08/2010
Disminuye 782 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 71,5% de su capacidad total



La reserva hidráulica está al 71,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 39.767 hmde agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 782 hm3 (el -1,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Ebro que ha perdido 271 hmmientras que las cuencas internas de Cataluña han ganado 3 hmrespecto a la pasada semana. 

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente: 

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 62,1% 
Miño-Sil al 66,4%, 
Cantábrico 64,1% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 81% 
Duero al 71,9 % 
Tajo al 65,3% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 81% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 84,6% 
Guadalquivir al 79,6% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 74% 
Segura al 59,2% 
Júcar al 51,1% 
Ebro al 70,7% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 78,4%

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tranquilos que ya mismo empezará a subir ota vez.
Lo digo ya: Este invierno volveremos a ver la mayoria de los "embalses al 100% :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ".

----------


## REEGE

Deciros a todos, que ya me gustaría a mí, púes llevo dos años disfrutando a tope de desembalses, agua y de lo que ésta trae... Unas primaveras geniales y con unas estampas inolvidables!!!! Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 90 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 65,5% de su capacidad total



La reserva hidráulica está al 65,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.383 hmde agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 90 hm3 (el -0,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Tajo que ha perdido 39 hmmientras que la cuenca del Ebro ha aumentado 35 hmrespecto a la pasada semana. 

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente: 
Galicia Costa se encuentra al 50,7% 
Miño-Sil al 53,6%, 
Cantábrico 60,7% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 71,4% 
Duero al 62,8% 
Tajo al 60,2% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 78,3% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 81,4% 
Guadalquivir al 75,2% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 68,1% 
Segura al 56,5% 
Júcar al 47,8% 
Ebro al 60,7% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 74,6% 

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la península. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo con 130,6 litros por metro cuadrado. 

Página del MMAMRM

----------


## cantarin

Gracias a esas lluvias solo ha descendido en 90 hm3 en toda España. No es mala noticia pero bueno ya llegaran las lluvias de forma clara en todas las zonas y veremos subir varios cientos de hm3 para llegar a volver a ver embalses llenos o casi llenos.

----------


## perdiguera

Mirando la evolución de la gráfica de los últimos diez años podemos pensar que ya no bajarán mucho más las reservas.
El máximo de la curva de volumen embalsado, unos  36.000 Hm3, se produce alrededor de la semana 22 que más o menos coincide con el final de mayo principio de junio y el mínimo con la semana 42, unos 24.000 Hm3, que es en la que estamos.
La diferencia es que ahora tenemos más de 36.000 Hm3 embalsados es decir que tenemos unos 12.000 Hm3 de más embalsados con respecto a la media; o lo que es lo mismo el consumo de las 21 semanas de más consumo en España.
Si el año es normal volveremos a mantener esa diferencia y salvo casos puntuales será dificil ver muchos más vertidos por aliviaderos que los que se vieron el año pasado.
Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Como os decía en mi mensaje anterior, ya vuelven a subir, esperemos que más de 12.000 Hm3 para que así aumenten las reservas otro año más.

----------


## ben-amar

¡ y suben, y suben! continua lloviendo y nevando.

----------


## REEGE

28/12/2010
Aumenta 973 hm³ 
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 74% de su capacidad total.


La reserva hidráulica está al 74% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 41.160 hmde agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 973 hm3 (el 1,8%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -27 hmen Galicia Costa y 343 hmen Guadalquivir. 

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente: 
Galicia Costa se encuentra al 65,8% 
Miño-Sil al 68,8%, 
Cantábrico 69,8% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 81% 
Duero al 72,2% 
Tajo al 64,5% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 87,4% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 86,5% 
Guadalquivir al 87,2% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 73,7% 
Segura al 63,1% 
Júcar al 51,2% 
Ebro al 71,5% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 78,5% 

Esta semana la máxima se ha producido en Málaga con 125 litros por metro cuadrado. 

Buenos aumentos los que nos ofrece la página del MARM. Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> [...]
> Galicia Costa se encuentra al 65,8% 
> Miño-Sil al 68,8%, 
> Cantábrico 69,8% 
> Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 81% 
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 87,4% 
> ...


Cuál era la España Húmeda??? El noroeste o el suroeste  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Me parece que vamos a tener que re-definir el concepto de España Húmeda, porque vamos... ya no sé donde vamos a guardar más agua por aquí  :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Cuál era la España Húmeda??? El noroeste o el suroeste 
> 
> Me parece que vamos a tener que re-definir el concepto de España Húmeda, porque vamos... ya no sé donde vamos a guardar más agua por aquí


Yo creo que sí, que habrá que reestudiarlo, solo hay que mirar el mapa de humedad del suelo:

----------


## REEGE

Aumenta 267 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 74,5% de su capacidad total



La reserva hidráulica está al 74,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 41.427 hm de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 267 hm3 (el 0,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Miño-Sil que ha perdido 44 hm mientras que la cuenca del Ebro ha aumentado 158 hm respecto a la pasada semana. 

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente: 

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 64,2% 
Miño-Sil al 67,3%, 
Cantábrico 65,9% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 81% 
Duero al 73,7% 
Tajo al 65,1% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 87,1% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 87,3% 
Guadalquivir al 87,2% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 73,3% 
Segura al 64,9% 
Júcar al 51,5% 
Ebro al 73,6% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 78,5% 

Esta semana las precipitaciones han afectado a toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Córdoba con 60 litros por metro cuadrado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

A mí, me sigue sorprendiendo y a la vez maravillando, ésto  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :




> Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 87,1% 
> Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 87,3% 
> Guadalquivir al 87,2% 
> Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 73,3%


Quien nos iba a decir hace dos años cuando estaban al 30% y a un paso de entrar en estado de emergencia, que iban a estar así  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Matraco

A ver que techo de reservas alcanzamos este año

----------


## perdiguera

Hm3 arriba o abajo estaremos como el año pasado, a pesar de que ahora tengamos unos
9.500 Hm3 más, a nivel general de España.
Lo digo porque no creo que se repita lo sucedido el año pasado entre las semanas 6 a 9, ambas inclusive, que se ganaron casi 9.000 Hm3, además la pendiente de la curva de media de los diez últimos años nos lleva a la misma situación que el año pasado.
Otra cosa es cuenca a cuenca y embalse a embalse.
Un saludo

----------


## Salut

:Smile:

----------


## Luján

Eso vamos a tener que hacer por levante, que no llueve ni gota.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Eso vamos a tener que hacer por levante, que no llueve ni gota.


Me parece a mí que a éste paso le vais a tener que pedir a los israelís un poco de yoduro de plata jejeje  :Embarrassment:  :Wink: 




> 


No está mal Salut, pero yo prefiero lo siguiente, es el método más fiable  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 



Me encanta cada vez que se pone de color rosa el manto de la virgen, agua seguro  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Para eso tengo yo un búho que también varía de color.

Pero hijo, todos los días en azul, no cambia a rosa o morado ni de coña.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Para eso tengo yo un búho que también varía de color.
> 
> Pero hijo, *todos los días en azul, no cambia a rosa o morado ni de coña*.


Jajaja  :Big Grin: 

Vamos, que está más azul que una BSoD de Windows no?  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> Jajaja 
> 
> Vamos, que está más azul que una BSoD de Windows no?


También llamada pantallazo azul  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Cómo lo sabes....

Será que no has tenido pocos...  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> También llamada pantallazo azul  Cómo lo sabes....
> 
> Será que no has tenido pocos...


Por desgracia, me ha tocado un par de veces... una vez, cuando regresé de París, voy y enciendo el ordenador para descargar las fotos y pumm... la pantalla de la muerte, y otra vez, por el disco duro, otra vez la dichosa pantalla de la muerte... así que sí, las conozco... y también conozco lo que toca después de que te sale esa pantalla, que no es más que ésto  :Embarrassment: :



Y a echar unas horitas delante del PC  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

> Me parece a mí que a éste paso le vais a tener que pedir a los israelís un poco de yoduro de plata jejeje 
> 
> 
> 
> No está mal Salut, pero yo prefiero lo siguiente, es el método más fiable 
> 
> 
> 
> Me encanta cada vez que se pone de color rosa el manto de la virgen, agua seguro





> Para eso tengo yo un búho que también varía de color.
> 
> Pero hijo, todos los días en azul, no cambia a rosa o morado ni de coña.


Yo tengo un gallo portugués, en estatua, no vivo, comprado en Vilanova de Cerveira, que jamás me ha fallado en sus previsiones.
¿Alguno conoce de qué material están hechos los objetos mencionados para cambiar de coloración?

----------


## Luján

> Yo tengo un gallo portugués, en estatua, no vivo, comprado en Vilanova de Cerveira, que jamás me ha fallado en sus previsiones.
> ¿Alguno conoce de qué material están hechos los objetos mencionados para cambiar de coloración?


Creo que es la pintura, que según la humedad ambiente se colorea de una forma u otra, al igual que hacen las piñas de los pinos, que se abren o cierran según la humedad.

----------


## aberroncho

Yo creo que la imprimación que llevan todas estas figuritas es *silica gel* o gel de sílice. Este gel es sólido y granulado y se suele usar entre otras cosas en los transformadores  eléctricos de potencia, para quitarle la humedad al aceite. Cuando está azul está en buenas condiciones, y cuando se pone rosa se debe sustituir por otro nuevo.
También viene en pequeñas bolsitas con la mayoría de cosas que compramos dentro del envase, como zapatos, pequeños electrodomésticos, bolsos.....

----------


## perdiguera

Pero mi gallo no sólo se pone azul o rosa sino que también cambia a verde o gris y siempre hace el tiempo asociado a ese color.
De todas formas gracias por la información.

----------


## Luján

> Yo creo que la imprimación que llevan todas estas figuritas es *silica gel* o gel de sílice. Este gel es sólido y granulado y se suele usar entre otras cosas en los transformadores  eléctricos de potencia, para quitarle la humedad al aceite. Cuando está azul está en buenas condiciones, y cuando se pone rosa se debe sustituir por otro nuevo.
> También viene en pequeñas bolsitas con la mayoría de cosas que compramos dentro del envase, como zapatos, pequeños electrodomésticos, bolsos.....


Es posible.

El gel de sílice se utiliza también en laboratorio, por ejemplo para quitar la humedad de las muestras de arena.

----------


## REEGE

Aumenta 366 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 78% de su capacidad total.
La reserva hidráulica está al 78% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 43.353 hmde agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 366 hm3 (el 0,7%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Guadalquivir que ha perdido 158 hmmientras que la cuenca del Duero ha aumentado 344 hmrespecto a la pasada semana. 

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente: 

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 75% 
Miño-Sil al 84,9%, 
Cantábrico 85,5% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 81% 
Duero al 81,4% 
Tajo al 71% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 88,4% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 88,1% 
Guadalquivir al 83,2% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 73,8% 
Segura al 66,6% 
Júcar al 52,8% 
Ebro al 75,1% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 77,4% 

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido escasas en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Tarifa con 38,2 litros por metro cuadrado.

----------


## Matraco

A ver si entran 2 ó 3 borrascas por el Mediterráneo...

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 277 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 77,5% de su capacidad total.

La reserva hidráulica está al 77,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 43.076 hmde agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 277 hm3 (el -0,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Miño-Sil que ha perdido 75 hm mientras que la cuenca del Júcar ha aumentado 12 hm respecto a la pasada semana. 

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente: 

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 72,1% 
Miño-Sil al 82,4%, 
Cantábrico 80,7% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 81% 
Duero al 80,9% 
Tajo al 70,8% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 87,7% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 88,1% 
Guadalquivir al 83,2% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 73,6% 
Segura al 66,7% 
Júcar al 53,2% 
Ebro al 74,5% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 76,8% 

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido escasas en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Ourense con 25 litros por metro cuadrado.

----------


## Luján

Ya tocará subir.

Si los modelos están en lo cierto, para el fin de semana vuelve la lluvia-nieve.

¡¡Y caerá en la cuenca mediterránea!!

----------


## ben-amar

Iznajar, pese a haber bajado el desembalse, continua su lento descenso.

IZNAJAR
Caudal 	29,89 m³/s
Porcentaje 	81,69 %

Pero digo como Lujan, ya subira de nuevo  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 547 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 76,5% de su capacidad total.

La reserva hidráulica está al 76,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 42.529 hmde agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 547 hm3 (el -1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Duero que ha perdido 145 hmmientras que la cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza ha aumentado 33 hmrespecto a la pasada semana. 

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente: 

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 67,8% 
Miño-Sil al 78,4%, 
Cantábrico 75% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2% 
Duero al 79% 
Tajo al 69,8% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 87,4% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 89,3% 
Guadalquivir al 82,2% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 76,4% 
Segura al 66,8% 
Júcar al 53,6% 
Ebro al 73,7% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 76,4% 

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Oviedo con 97 litros por metro cuadrado. 

Fuente: MARM

----------


## sergi1907

Seguro que el aumento por las lluvias de estos últimos días lo notaremos en el boletín de la semana que viene.

----------


## perdiguera

> Seguro que el aumento por las lluvias de estos últimos días lo notaremos en el boletín de la semana que viene.


Seguro que sí.
Hasta los de cabecera del Tajo se pondrán bonitos para que cantarín los vuelva a fotografiar y quizá en un mes se balcance el nivel del pasado año en Entrepeñas, para alegría de todos.

----------


## REEGE

Fuente:Marm
08/02/2011
Disminuye 227 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 76,1% de su capacidad total.


La reserva hidráulica está al 76,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 42.302 hmde agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 227 hm3 (el -0,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Miño-Sil que ha perdido 98 hmmientras que la cuenca del Guadalquivir ha aumentado 36 hmrespecto a la pasada semana. 

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente: 
Galicia Costa se encuentra al 66,8% 
Miño-Sil al 75,2%, 
Cantábrico 66,8% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2% 
Duero al 77,7% 
Tajo al 70% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 87,4% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 88,9% 
Guadalquivir al 82,6% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 74,9% 
Segura al 67,5% 
Júcar al 53,8% 
Ebro al 73,5% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 76,1% 

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido prácticamente nulas en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Melilla con 14 litros por metro cuadrado.

----------


## ben-amar

Iznajar, pese a la falta de lluvias, sigue subiendo, lentamente eso si, y se situa ya en el 82,94 %

----------


## perdiguera

Lo que es evidente es que estamos en una época anormal, para el decenio, y si no fijaros en la curva de la media decenal de las reservas: en estas semanas normalmente se aumentaban las reservas de agua en el conjunto de los embalses, sin embargo este año llevamos dos semanas seguidas con decensos y me temo que ésta también bajaran las reservas.
Esperemos que cambie pronto porque si no gastaremos gran parte del superávit que tenemos acumulado en el último año y medio.

----------


## ben-amar

> Lo que es evidente es que estamos en una época anormal, para el decenio, y si no fijaros en la curva de la media decenal de las reservas: en estas semanas normalmente se aumentaban las reservas de agua en el conjunto de los embalses, sin embargo este año llevamos dos semanas seguidas con decensos y me temo que ésta también bajaran las reservas.
> Esperemos que cambie pronto porque si no gastaremos gran parte del superávit que tenemos acumulado en el último año y medio.


Y a pesar eso, aun hay gente que manifiesta que lo mejor es que se siga desembalsando para prevenir unas "posibles" avenidas en "caso de lluvias".
Y si no llueve pues nos encontramos sin agua pasado mañana

----------


## pevema

No creo que esta situación sea anormal, simplemente hay mas desembalses de la cuenta para alcanzar niveles de seguridad, sobre todo en las cuencas donde mas ha llovido. Si no fuese por eso a buen seguro que las reservas hidrológicas hubiesen subido estas últimas semanas aunque hubiese sido poco.

----------


## perdiguera

> No creo que esta situación sea anormal, simplemente hay mas desembalses de la cuenta para alcanzar niveles de seguridad, sobre todo en las cuencas donde mas ha llovido. Si no fuese por eso a buen seguro que las reservas hidrológicas hubiesen subido estas últimas semanas aunque hubiese sido poco.



Creo que no has analizado en profundidad lo que está pasando.
Los desembalses más altos de esta pasada semana son los que figuran a continuación.
Embalse/ Capacidad/Voumen/Descenso
RICOBAYO     1200      774         -78 
SALIME          266      160          -48 
BELESAR         655      446         -42 
LA SERENA     3219    2898         -27 
ALMENDRA      2586   2223          -19 
SAN ESTEBAN  213     186          -18 
LAS PORTAS    536     474          -15 
JANDULA         322     269          -12 

Total 259 Hm3 de descenso.
La variación semanal es de un descenso de 227 Hm3. Lo cual indica que el resto de embalses que controla embalses.net sólo ha subido 32 Hm3.
Ello parecería que el razonamiento que haces es correcto, pero ninguno de ellos parece que tengan necesidad de aliviarse por futuras lluvias.
Además si miras la curva que os indicaba en mi anterior mensaje, la de la media decenal, en ésta semana tiene una subida de casi 100 Hm3, por lo que la diferencia es de casi 360 Hm3. Casi el consumo de una semana de verano
Es decir que sí que hay anomalías, al menos climáticas.
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Pese a la falta de lluvias y a que, aunque tambien de forma lenta, sigue pasando agua por las turbinas, poquito a poco Iznajar vuelve a situarse en el 83 % de su capacidad  :Smile: 
Nos hace falta un achuchoncito de una buena borrasca  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Nos hace falta un achuchoncito de una buena borrasca


Jejeje  :Big Grin: 

Borrascas!! Queremos borrascas!, que por algunos sitios hacen mucha falta  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Sólo hay que echar un vistazo al mapa de humedad del suelo para ver que en algunos sitios... o llueve pronto y además con ganas, o lo único que van a poder crecer van a ser cactus  :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

En algunas zonas la situación empieza a ser preocupante, y el naranja de muy seco cada vez se extiende más.

Si que necesitamos borrascas, y de las gordas.

----------


## Luján

No sólo se extiende el naranja por levante, sino que ya ha desaparecido el azul de saturado hasta de Galicia (bueno, queda un poquitín).

A ver si esta semana llueve algo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No sólo se extiende el naranja por levante, sino que ya ha desaparecido el azul de saturado hasta de Galicia (bueno, queda un poquitín).
> 
> A ver si esta semana llueve algo.


Bueno... el azul es "fácil" recuperarlo por toda la zona oeste con 4 chispeos... pero para pasar esos naranjas/amarillos a azul, va a costar trabajito del bueno, vamos, que o caen ahí 50 o 60 litros de una asentada, o esos naranjas o van a pasar más allá del verde  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

Es demasiado el tiempo que lleva ya esa zona de la peninsula sin recibir regalo alguno de las nubes, incluso se abstienen de acercarse

----------


## Tuercas

No entiendo lo que está pasando este año...  Soy bastante ignorante en cuanto a ciclos hídricos pero se supone que el clima peninsular es cíclico ¿no? (valga la redundancia). ¿Como puede ser que el año pasado casi toda España sale en canoa y este año en el Levante cruzamos los dedos cada vez que vemos una nube? :Confused:  :Confused:  Sorprendentemente los embalses de la CHJ se están manteniendo e incluso alguno como Benageber sube lentamente...  Este año también debería ser lluvioso ¿no? Como esto siga así sufrirán una merma alarmante este verano, porque los campos no se están regando con la lluvia, con lo cual la demanda de riego será brutal...  :Frown:  

Saludos!!

Au Cacau! :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> No entiendo lo que está pasando este año...  Soy bastante ignorante en cuanto a ciclos hídricos pero se supone que el clima peninsular es cíclico ¿no? (valga la redundancia). ¿Como puede ser que el año pasado casi toda España sale en canoa y este año en el Levante cruzamos los dedos cada vez que vemos una nube? Sorprendentemente los embalses de la CHJ se están manteniendo e incluso alguno como Benageber sube lentamente...  Este año también debería ser lluvioso ¿no? Como esto siga así sufrirán una merma alarmante este verano, porque los campos no se están regando con la lluvia, con lo cual la demanda de riego será brutal...  
> 
> Saludos!!
> 
> Au Cacau!


Hola!

Sí, el clima es en teoría cíclico. Pero hay muchos factores que afectan a ese ciclo.

Además, realmente no sólo es un ciclo, son varios (Circulación Termo-Halina, Oscilación del Atlántico Norte, El Niño-La Niña (recientemente he leído sobre que precisamente éste ciclo no tiene influencia en la Península), Oscilación del Mediterráneo Oeste, por poner unos ejemplos). Podríamos poner como símil los movimientos de rotación, traslación, prelación, etc. de La Tierra. Todos ellos son cíclicos, pero en conjunto dan un "ciclo" cuasi-caótico.

No existe consenso entre la comunidad científica sobre cuán largo es el periodo húmedo en el que nos encontramos. Pudo ser de tan sólo un año como pueden ser tres y que aún no se haya manifestado.

Este año hidrológico no ha entrado ni una borrasca mediterránea, y las atlánticas que tanto han mojado otras zonas, han sido demasiado "débiles" como para adentrarse hasta la vertiente oeste.

El hecho de que algunos, sólo algunos embalses de la vertiente se encuentren con buen volumen se debe a que aguas arriba de ellos los acuíferos siguen con buenas reservas de las últimas lluvias y que, gracias a éstas, el año pasado apenas hubo que realizar riegos (ejem ejem).

----------


## REEGE

Que las lluvias de éstos días harán subir las reservas hidraúlicas otra vez...
En el Guadalquivir y en el Norte, seguro vamos, pués hay muchas zonas en Andalucia y norte de España, que se superan y sigue lloviendo, los:

50 mm

Un saludo y esperemos fotografiar los posibles desembalses!!!!

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 262 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 75,6% de su capacidad total.


La reserva hidráulica está al 75,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 42.040 hm de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 262 hm3 (el -0,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Miño-Sil que ha perdido 110 hm mientras que la cuenca del Guadalquivir ha aumentado 14 hm respecto a la pasada semana. 

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente: 
Galicia Costa se encuentra al 64,9% 
Miño-Sil al 71,4%, 
Cantábrico 64% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2% 
Duero al 76,6% 
Tajo al 69,8% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 87,3% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 88,7% 
Guadalquivir al 82,8% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 75,2% 
Segura al 67,6% 
Júcar al 54,1% 
Ebro al 73,1% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 75,5% 

Esta semana las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la vertiente atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo con 51,8 litros por metro cuadrado. 


Subirán la semana que viene con las lluvias que varias comunidades están padeciendo... Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Aumenta 976 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 77,4% de su capacidad total.


La reserva hidráulica está al 77,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 43.016 hm de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 976 hm3 (el 1,8%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a las cuencas internas de Cataluña que han perdido 3 hm mientras que la cuenca del Guadalquivir ha aumentado 268 hm respecto a la pasada semana. 

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente: 

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 70,9% 
Miño-Sil al 75,5%, 
Cantábrico 69,5% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2% 
Duero al 77,1% 
Tajo al 70,9% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 90,1% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 91,4% 
Guadalquivir al 86% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 77,1% 
Segura al 68,4% 
Júcar al 54,8% 
Ebro al 73,1% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 75,1% 

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo con 103 litros por metro cuadrado. 

Pd. Vigo repite como el lugar más lluvioso.

----------


## REEGE

Aumenta 1.204 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 79,5% de su capacidad total.
La reserva hidráulica está al 79,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 44.220 hm de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 1.204 hm3 (el 2,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a las cuenca Atlántica Andaluza que ha perdido 6 hm
mientras que la cuenca del Tajo ha aumentado 551 hm
respecto a la pasada semana. 

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente: 

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 71,6% 
Miño-Sil al 77,1%, 
Cantábrico 74,4% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7% 
Duero al 79,6% 
Tajo al 75,9% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 90,8% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 91,1% 
Guadalquivir al 86% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 77,7% 
Segura al 69,2% 
Júcar al 55,3% 
Ebro al 77% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 74,7% 

Esta semana las precipitaciones han afectado a toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 107 litros por metro cuadrado.

Fuente:MARM

----------


## perdiguera

Ya vuelve a la normalidad, Júcar y Segura en los últimos puestos del escalfón, en porcentaje.

----------


## REEGE

Aumenta 93 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 79,7% de su capacidad total.

La reserva hidráulica está al 79,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 44.313 hm de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 93 hm3 (el 0,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Tajo que ha perdido 85 hm mientras que la cuenca del Duero ha aumentado 162 hm respecto a la pasada semana. 

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente: 
Galicia Costa se encuentra al 68,9% 
Miño-Sil al 76,1%, 
Cantábrico 75,2% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5% 
Duero al 81,7% 
Tajo al 75,2% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 90,7% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 91,1% 
Guadalquivir al 86,2% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 77,9% 
Segura al 69,7% 
Júcar al 55,6% 
Ebro al 77,5% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 74,5% 

Esta semana las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la vertiente mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Tortosa con 51 litros por metro cuadrado.

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 118 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 79,5% de su capacidad total.


La reserva hidráulica está al 79,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 44.195 hm de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 118 hm3 (el -0,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Miño-Sil que ha perdido 65 hm mientras que la cuenca del Júcar ha aumentado 25 hm respecto a la pasada semana. 

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente: 

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 67,1% 
Miño-Sil al 74%, 
Cantábrico 74,9% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5% 
Duero al 81,4% 
Tajo al 74,6% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 91% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 92,3% 
Guadalquivir al 85,9% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 79,9% 
Segura al 70% 
Júcar al 56,3% 
Ebro al 77% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 77,3% 

Esta semana las precipitaciones han afectado a toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Málaga con 80 litros por metro cuadrado. 

Fuente:marm

----------


## sergi1907

Habrá que esperar a la semana que viene para ver una subida :Smile: 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Aumenta 963 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 81,2% de su capacidad total.


La reserva hidráulica está al 81,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.158 hm de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 963 hm3 (el 1,7%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Miño-Sil que ha perdido 36 hm mientras que la cuenca del Ebro ha aumentado 324 hm respecto a la pasada semana. 

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente: 
Galicia Costa se encuentra al 66,8% 
Miño-Sil al 72,8%, 
Cantábrico 77,9% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5% 
Duero al 82,6% 
Tajo al 76,9% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 91,7% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 92,8% 
Guadalquivir al 87,2% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 80,3% 
Segura al 70,8% 
Júcar al 57,6% 
Ebro al 81,3% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 87,4% 

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Huesca con 80 litros por metro cuadrado.

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí el aumento ha sido espectacular.

Y es que ha sido una semana de muchas lluvias.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Ya casi en Abril y sigue aumentando, aunque me temo que por poco tiempo...

Aumenta 311 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 81,8% de su capacidad total. 
29/03/2011
La reserva hidráulica está al 81,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.469 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 311 hm3 (el 0,6%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Ebro que ha perdido 45 hm³ mientras que la cuenca del Duero ha aumentado 152 hm³ respecto a la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 67,4%                 

Miño-Sil al 72,2%,

Cantábrico 80,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  85,7%

Duero al 84,6%

Tajo al 78,2%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 91,9%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 92,9%

Guadalquivir al 87,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 80,8%

Segura al 71,8%

Júcar al 58,4%

Ebro al 80,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 88%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Navacerrada con 60,2 litros por metro cuadrado.

Fuente:MARM

----------


## Luján

He modificado el título de este hilo, ya que últimamente no es que esté bajando, precisamente, la reserva de agua embalsada.

----------


## ben-amar

> He modificado el título de este hilo, ya que últimamente no es que esté bajando, precisamente, la reserva de agua embalsada.


Dimelo a mí, Iznajar esta ya, de nuevo, casi al 90%  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  
IZNAJAR
Caudal 	0,01 m³/s
Porcentaje 	89,54 %

----------


## sergi1907

La situación es muy buena, en Tarragona tenemos dos embalses al 100%.

Ribaroja fluctua siempre entre el 90 y el 95% y depende el día que sueltan, aparece como subida o bajada.

Qué dure :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Ya estoy esperando el mapa de humedad del día 30, que junto a la información semanal de agua embalsada, y de los piezómetros nos dará seguro una alegría.

----------


## REEGE

Buena idea, te lo iba a comentar ésta mañana al ponerlo, pero estando de tardes el tiempo que tengo es poco... Todos practicamente están subiendo...
Los riegos y las subidas de temperaturas pronto las harán bajar...
Genial, dos añazos los que llevamos y dos primaveras extraordinarias...
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Aumenta 255 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 82,3% de su capacidad total. 
5/04/2011
La reserva hidráulica está al 82,3% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.724 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 255 hm3 (el 0,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a las cuencas internas de Cataluña que ha perdido 1hm³ mientras que la cuenca del Duero ha aumentado 77 hm³ respecto a la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 69%                    

Miño-Sil al 72,8%,

Cantábrico 82,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  90,5%

Duero al 85,7%

Tajo al 78,3%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 92,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 93%

Guadalquivir al 87,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 80,8%

Segura al 72,3%

Júcar al 58,9%

Ebro al 81,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 87,9%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la vertiente atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián con 32,6 litros por metro cuadrado.

----------


## Panete

Ya no llegan los correos semanales del estado de los embalses? Hoy no me ha llegado y la semana pasada tampoco.

----------


## REEGE

Aumenta 66 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 82,4% de su capacidad total. 
12/04/2011

La reserva hidráulica está al 82,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.790 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 66 hm3 (el 0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Duero que ha perdido 38 hm³ mientras que la cuenca del Ebro ha aumentado 63 hm³ respecto a la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 70%                    

Miño-Sil al 72,1%,

Cantábrico 78%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  90,5%

Duero al 85,2%

Tajo al 78,7%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 92%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 92,7%

Guadalquivir al 87,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 81%

Segura al 72,4%

Júcar al 59,4%

Ebro al 82,3%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 87,9%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido prácticamente nulas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en Bilbao con 8,7 litros por metro cuadrado.


*Os adjunto ésta pagina del MARM donde podeis ver los volúmenes de cada cuenca y situación más detalladamente.*
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-153208-16

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 247 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 81,9% de su capacidad total. 
19/04/2011

La reserva hidráulica está al 81,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.541 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 247 hm3 (el -0,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Tajo que ha perdido 108 hm³ mientras que la cuenca del Guadalquivir ha aumentado 13 hm³ respecto a la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 69,3%                 

Miño-Sil al 70,9%,

Cantábrico 77,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  85,7%

Duero al 84,6%

Tajo al 77,8%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 92,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 92,4%

Guadalquivir al 87,9%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 81,1%

Segura al 71,4%

Júcar al 59,6%

Ebro al 81,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 87%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido prácticamente nulas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con* 6 litros* por metro cuadrado.

http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-155981-16

Os pongo el enlace para que veais más información de las cuencas y esas reservas...

----------


## sergi1907

Con las lluvias que estamos teniendo y las que se preveen seguro que hay una subida considerable para la próxima actualización.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Con las lluvias que estamos teniendo y las que se preveen seguro que hay una subida considerable para la próxima actualización.
> 
> Un saludo


Eso iba a decir, verás de subir ahora la rservas.

----------


## REEGE

La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 81,9% de su capacidad total. 
26/04/2011

La reserva hidráulica está al 81,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.532 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 9 hm3 (el -0%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Miño-Sil que ha perdido 50 hm³ mientras que la cuenca del Guadalquivir ha aumentado 51 hm³ respecto a la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 72,1%                 

Miño-Sil al 69,2%,

Cantábrico 76,8%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  85,7%

Duero al 85,1%

Tajo al 77,6%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 92,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 92,7%

Guadalquivir al 88,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 81,1%

Segura al 71,2%

Júcar al 59,6%

Ebro al 81%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 85,7%



Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Navacerrada con 144 litros por metro cuadrado.

Y aquí teneis los datos más especifícados:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-156350-16

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 92,1%
> 
> Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 92,7%
> 
> Guadalquivir al 88,5%
> 
> Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 81,1%
> 
> Segura al 71,2%
> ...


Me sorprenden esos datos. Como si los embalses del Guadiana fueran chicos, y están a más del 90% :EEK!:  :EEK!: . Al igual, que los de Andalucía que están al 88%. Y además los del Jucar y sobre todo los del Segura, que para zona dónde están y las lluvias por esa zona están muy bien.

----------


## ben-amar

Reservas de Iznajar:
IZNAJAR
Caudal 	15,58 m³/s
Porcentaje 	93,2 %

Fuente: Saih del Guadalquivir



Y continua subiendo  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me sorprenden esos datos. Como si los embalses del Guadiana fueran chicos, y están a más del 90%.


Es que somos avariciosos, nos gustan grandes (sin mari**nadas, a ver qué os vais a pensar...)  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ahora me parto de la risa pensando en aquellos que decían que la presa de La Serena, que '_tan solo serviría para darle de beber al sol_', jajajaja  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ahí está, por encima del 94%, eso sin contar todo el agua que ha tenido que verter porque no le cabía una sola molécula de agua más por razones de seguridad  :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y hoy con la está cayendo están subiendo tela.
Ya veréis el martes :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: .

----------


## ben-amar

> Y hoy con la está cayendo están subiendo tela.
> Ya veréis el martes.


Yo diria que hasta el fin de semana proximo, conforme las escorrentia vayan llevando el agua hasta los embalses :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## REEGE

Aumenta 166 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 82,2% de su capacidad total.  

La reserva hidráulica está al 82,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.710 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 166 hm3 (el 0,3%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Miño-Sil que ha perdido 65 hm³ mientras que la cuenca del Duero ha aumentado 121 hm³ respecto a la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 72,1%                 

Miño-Sil al 67,1%,

Cantábrico 78,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  95,2%

Duero al 86,7%

Tajo al 77,8%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 92,2%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 92,8%

Guadalquivir al 88,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 81,1%

Segura al 71,4%

Júcar al 60,5%

Ebro al 81,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 86,4%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Navacerrada con 61 litros por metro cuadrado.


http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-156749-16

----------


## ben-amar

PANTANOS Y PRESAS.
Córdoba afronta los meses más secos con embalses casi llenos
Las reservas hídricas cordobesas se encuentran al 90% de su capacidad tras las últimas lluvias.La provincia tiene garantizado el suministro para consumo urbano tres años y para el riego, dos.

06/05/2011 MARTIN DE LA VIRGEN 
Diario Córdoba, Viernes 6 de Mayo de 2011.

En Córdoba el que no se consuela es porque no quiere. Vale que la lluvia haya estropeado las procesiones de Semana Santa, que las Cruces se hayan mojado y que peligren los Patios, pero tenemos agua para tres años.

La reserva hídrica de Córdoba asciende a 3.076 hectómetros cúbicos. Ello supone que los embalses cordobeses están a más del 90% de su capacidad. Y es que el pasado año hidrológico, que va de octubre a septiembre, fue de los más húmedos. De hecho, la lluvia que cayó sobre la provincia el año pasado casi doblaba la media de precipitaciones de los últimos 25 años. Y este año ya han caído en Córdoba 952 litros por metro cuadrado.

Así, diez de los catorce pantanos superan el 90% de su capacidad máxima de almacenamiento. Son Yeguas, Martín Gonzalo, suministrador de la zona oriental de Córdoba, San Rafael de Navallana, Vadomojón, Sierra Boyera, principal suministrador de la zona norte, Guadanuño, Bembezar, Retortillo y José Torán. Este último está al 100%. Por su parte, el embalse de Gudalmellato, principal abastecedor de suministro de la ciudad, se encuentra al 56% de su capacidad, por motivo de las obras de adecuación, que le obligan a mantener su nivel entre el 50 y el 60%. Por ello, el pantano está desembalsando constantemente al embalse de San Rafael de Navallana. En lo que respecta a las presas, los datos son igualmente positivos de cara a la temporada de escasez de lluvias. Así tanto Hornachuelos como Retortillo se encuentran a más del 95% de capacidad.

No obstante, esta opulencia en las reservas hidráulicas cordobesas no se corresponde con la tónica habitual de los últimos diez años. Así, por ejemplo, el pantano de Iznájar tiene de media una ocupación del 65% pero en el 2008, año de sequía, llegó a descender hasta el 27%, que junto con el embalse de Puente Nuevo, al 21% de su capacidad, representaron los embalses con mayores carencias de agua.

Esta abundancia hidráulica se da en toda Andalucía. Así, las reservas en Jaén se encuentran al 92%, aunque su capacidad máxima de almacenamiento, 2294 hectómetros cúbicos, es inferior a la cordobesa (3.411). Cádiz comparte también estos datos. Las reservas hidráulicas gaditanas, (1.651), se encuentran al 93%. Esta bonanza contrasta con las reservas granadinas, que con 766 hectómetros cúbicos de agua almacenada solo llena el 75% de sus embalses.

En cuanto al conjunto de España, la reserva hídrica se encuentra al 82% de su capacidad total, con más de 45.000 hectómetros cuadrados de agua embalsada. Por ámbitos, las cuencas internas del País Vasco son las más acaudaladas, con los embalses al 95%, mientras que el área del Júcar presenta la capacidad de embalse más reducida, solo el 60%. En cuanto a la cuenca del Guadalquivir, de la que se nutre Córdoba, las reservas hidráulicas rozan el 90%. Igualmente el almacenamiento de agua de lluvia se traduce en ganancias energéticas. Con el estado actual de los embalses españoles se podría responder a la demanda eléctrica del país durante tres semanas.

----------


## REEGE

La reserva hidráulica está al 82,6% de su capacidad total. 
Actualmente hay 45.903 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 193 hm3 (el 0,3%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Duero que ha perdido 4 hm³ mientras que la cuenca del Guadalquivir ha aumentado 100 hm³ respecto a la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 73,1%                 

Miño-Sil al 67,1%,

Cantábrico 77,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  90,5%

Duero al 86,7%

Tajo al 77,7%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 92,2%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 92,9%

Guadalquivir al 89,9%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 81,7%

Segura al 72,4%

Júcar al 61,2%

Ebro al 82,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 86,4%

http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-157906-16

----------


## perdiguera

Puede que alguno se pregunte por qué Miño Sil está peor que el Segura en porcentaje; la "culpa" la tiene Belesar.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...%3A7-157906-16
Los datos de las reservas hidraulicas, segun el MARM:

Aumenta 193 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 82,6% de su capacidad total 

10/05/2011

La reserva hidráulica está al 82,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.903 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 193 hm3 (el 0,3%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Duero que ha perdido 4 hm³ mientras que la cuenca del Guadalquivir ha aumentado 100 hm³ respecto a la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 73,1%                 

Miño-Sil al 67,1%,

Cantábrico 77,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  90,5%

Duero al 86,7%

Tajo al 77,7%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 92,2%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 92,9%

Guadalquivir al 89,9%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 81,7%

Segura al 72,4%

Júcar al 61,2%

Ebro al 82,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 86,4%

 La situación de las cuencas a fecha de hoy, en hectómetros cúbicos, se detalla en el cuadro adjunto:




AMBITOS RESERVA TOTAL EMBALSADA
Capacidad TotalAño ActualAño AnteriorMedia 10 Años
Galicia Costa 684 500 551 516
Miño-Sil 3.030 2.034 2.413 2.376
Cantábrico 633 490 507 525
Cuencas internas del País Vasco21 19 20 20
Duero 7.520 6.517 7.005 5.832
Tajo 11.012 8.559 8.649 6.968
Guadiana 8.635 7.962 7.951 6.182
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza 1.878 1.745 1.767 1.297
Guadalquivir 8.280 7.443 7.358 4.984
Vertiente Atlántica 41.693 35.269 36.221 28.700
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza 1.177 962 938 527
Segura 1.141 826 760 336
Júcar 3.336 2.042 1.876 1.139
Ebro 7.507 6.168 6.066 5.359
Cuencas internas de Cataluña 736 636 597 473
Vertiente Mediterránea 13.897 10.634 10.237 7.834
Total peninsular 55.590 45.903 46.458 36.534

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso me gusta a mí. Las reservas del Guadalquivir, van a afrontar el verano al 90% :Smile:  :Smile: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Eso me gusta a mí. Las reservas del Guadalquivir, van a afrontar el verano al 90%.


Y el próximo invierno... otra _Flower Party de Compuertas y Aliviaderos_, jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: , como la imagen de mi perfil  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y el próximo invierno... otra _Flower Party de Compuertas y Aliviaderos_, jajaja , como la imagen de mi perfil


A ver si es verdad, y reviento la cámara de video y la de fotos :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 120 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 82,4% de su capacidad total.  
17/05/2011


La reserva hidráulica está al 82,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.783 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 120 hm3 (el -0,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Guadalquivir que ha perdido 100 hm³ mientras que la cuenca del Ebro ha aumentado 57 hm³ respecto a la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 73,1%                 

Miño-Sil al 66,6%,

Cantábrico 79%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  90,5%

Duero al 86,5%

Tajo al 77,3%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 91,7%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 92,8%

Guadalquivir al 88,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 82,1%

Segura al 72,8%

Júcar al 61,5%

Ebro al 82,9%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 88,6%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la vertiente mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Teruel con 39,9 litros por metro cuadrado.

Y aquí podeís verlo más detallado:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-158538-16

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 244 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 82,2% de su capacidad total.
24/05/2011

La reserva hidráulica está al 82,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.670 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 244 hm3 (el -0,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Tajo que ha perdido 105 hm³ mientras que la cuenca del Guadalquivir ha aumentado 21 hm³ respecto a la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 72,7%                 

Miño-Sil al 66,5%,

Cantábrico 79,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  90,5%

Duero al 85,9%

Tajo al 76,3%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 91,6%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 92,5%

Guadalquivir al 90,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 82,2%

Segura al 72,5%

Júcar al 61,2%

Ebro al 81,9%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 88,2%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Ciudad Real con 41 litros por metro cuadrado.

Aquí podeis verlo mucho más detallado:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-159625-16

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 376 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 81,5% de su capacidad total. 
31/05/2011

La reserva hidráulica está al 81,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.294 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 376 hm3 (el -0,7%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Tajo que ha perdido 124 hm³ mientras que la cuenca del Cantábrico se mantiene en los mismos niveles de la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 71,6%                 

Miño-Sil al 65,6%,

Cantábrico 79,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  85,7%

Duero al 85,5%

Tajo al 75,2%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 91,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 92,1%

Guadalquivir al 90,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 82,2%

Segura al 71,9%

Júcar al 61,1%

Ebro al 80,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 87,5%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han afectado a toda la península. La máxima se ha producido en Molina de Aragón con 73,4 litros por metro cuadrado.

Más detallado chicos:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-160465-16

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues poco está bajando...
Ya llegerá el momento en cada semana baja un 2% o un 3%.
Para las fechas son buenas reservas.

----------


## Luján

Estamos en la última semana de Mayo, primera de Junio, es lógico que toque bajada, eso sí, éstas están siendo menores de lo que podrían ser gracias a estas lluvias, quizás tardías, que nos acompañan esta semana.

----------


## ben-amar

De forma muy lenta, a veces parece que los datos no se actualizan, pero Iznajar continua subiendo hasta situarse ya en, casi, 3l 98 %
IZNAJAR
Caudal 	18,22 m³/s
Porcentaje 	97,99 %

No creo que llegue al 99 pero, uuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 264 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 81% de su capacidad total.
7/06/2011

La reserva hidráulica está al 81% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.030 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 264 hm3 (el -0,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Tajo que ha perdido 75 hm³ mientras que la cuenca del Cantábrico ha aumentado 1 hm³ respecto a la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 71,8%                 

Miño-Sil al 65%,

Cantábrico 79,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  90,5%

Duero al 85,3%

Tajo al 74,5%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 90,4%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 91,6%

Guadalquivir al 90,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 81,9%

Segura al 71,3%

Júcar al 60,9%

Ebro al 79,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 87,5%

Y aquí lo podeis ver más detallado:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-161409-16

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 45 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 80,9% de su capacidad total.
14/06/2011

La reserva hidráulica está al 80,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 44.985 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 45 hm3 (el -0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Tajo que ha perdido 66 hm³ mientras que la cuenca del Ebro ha aumentado 88 hm³ respecto a la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 70,6%                 
Miño-Sil al 64,4%,
Cantábrico 80,6%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  85,7%
Duero al 85%
Tajo al 73,9%
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 90,4%
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 91,3%
Guadalquivir al 90%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 81,6%
Segura al 71,1%
Júcar al 61%
Ebro al 80,7%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 89,4%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Pamplona con 83 litros por metro cuadrado.

*Y más detallado aquí:*http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-162897-16

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 488 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 79,9% de su capacidad total.
21/06/2011

La reserva hidráulica está al 79,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 44.438 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 488 hm3 (el -0,9%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Tajo que ha perdido 141 hm³ mientras que las cuencas internas del País Vasco se encuentran en los mismos niveles de la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 69,4%   
Miño-Sil al 64%, 
Cantábrico 79,1% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  85,7% 
Duero al 83,8% 
Tajo al 72,6% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 89% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 90,5% 
Guadalquivir al 89,6% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 81,1% 
Segura al 70,5% 
Júcar al 60,4% 
Ebro al 79,6% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 89,1%

Y aquí más detallado como siempre:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-164176-16

----------


## embalses al 100%

Demasiado llenas todoas las cuencas, para las fechas que hoy ha entrado el verano!!! Y al 80%!!!
Ya llegarán tiempos peores, pero recordad una cosa muy importante:

*Porque tengamos agua de sobra no hay que malgastarla.*

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 631 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 78,8% de su capacidad total. 

La reserva hidráulica está al 78,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 43.807 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 631 hm3 (el -1,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Tajo que ha perdido 191 hm³ mientras que la cuenca del Duero se encuentra en los mismos niveles de la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 67,5%   
Miño-Sil al 63,3%, 
Cantábrico 76,1% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  81% 
Duero al 83,8% 
Tajo al 70,9% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 88% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 89,5% 
Guadalquivir al 88,8% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 80,3% 
Segura al 69,1% 
Júcar al 59,7% 
Ebro al 77,5% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 87,9%

Mas detalle:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-164997-16

Sigue el lento descenso... Mejor así no?? Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

*Disminuye 845 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 77,1% de su capacidad total. 
5/07/2011*

La reserva hidráulica está al 77,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 42.857 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 845 hm3 (el -1,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Ebro que ha perdido 215 hm³ mientras que las cuencas internas del País Vasco se encuentran en los mismos niveles de la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 65,5%   
Miño-Sil al 62,8%, 
Cantábrico 71,7% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  81% 
Duero al 81% 
Tajo al 69,1% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 86,8% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 88,6% 
Guadalquivir al 87,8% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 79,6% 
Segura al 67,8% 
Júcar al 58,9% 
Ebro al 74,6% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 86,3%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Burgos con 23,6 litros por metro cuadrado.

Más detallada chicos:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-165638-16

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Disminuye 845 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
> 5/07/2011*


Como se nota la evaporación y los riegos! Jope... vaya estacazo de agua que se ha ido en una semana  :Cool:

----------


## REEGE

*Disminuye 782 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 75,7% de su capacidad total. 
12/07/2011*

La reserva hidráulica está al 75,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 42.075 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 782 hm3 (el -1,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Ebro que ha perdido 208 hm³ mientras que las cuencas internas del País Vasco se encuentran en los mismos niveles de la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 63,9%   
Miño-Sil al 62,4%, 
Cantábrico 70,8% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  81% 
Duero al 78,9% 
Tajo al 67,8% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 85,8% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 87,8% 
Guadalquivir al 86,6% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 78,8% 
Segura al 66,8% 
Júcar al 58,2% 
Ebro al 71,9% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 84,9%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la vertiente atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo con 48 litros por metro cuadrado.


Y como siempre, más detalle en su página:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-167903-16

----------


## ben-amar

Como ya comenté ayer en el hilo de Iznajar, el descenso es mas rapido que el ascenso del ultimo mes, se le nota el bajon
IZNAJAR
Caudal 	30,51 m³/s
Porcentaje 	92,38 %

----------


## REEGE

*Disminuye 782 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 74,3% de su capacidad total. 
19/07/2011*

La reserva hidráulica está al 74,3% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 41.293 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 782 hm3 (el -1,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Ebro que ha perdido 220 hm³ mientras que la cuenca del Cantábrico ha aumentado 2 hm³.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 62,1%   
Miño-Sil al 62,3%, 
Cantábrico 71,1% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2% 
Duero al 77% 
Tajo al 66,5% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 84,7% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 86,9% 
Guadalquivir al 85,5% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 78,1% 
Segura al 65,9% 
Júcar al 57,2% 
Ebro al 68,9% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 84,9%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Barcelona con 73,5 litros por metro cuadrado.

Con más detalle:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-170093-16

----------


## REEGE

*Disminuye 403 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 73,6% de su capacidad total. 
26/07/2011*

La reserva hidráulica está al 73,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 40.890 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 403 hm3 (el -0,7%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -207 hm³ en Ebro y 0 hm³ en Cantábrico. 

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente: 
Galicia Costa se encuentra al 62,1%   
Miño-Sil al 62,3%, 
Cantábrico 71,1% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  76,2% 
Duero al 77,0% 
Tajo al 66,5% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 83,5% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 85,9% 
Guadalquivir al 85,5% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 77,1% 
Segura al 64,9% 
Júcar al 56,1% 
Ebro al 66,2% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 82,7%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 49,7 litros por metro cuadrado.

Más detallado:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-170575-16

----------


## ben-amar

Las reservas, a dia de hoy, en Iznajar han descendido ya abandonando los 90:
IZNAJAR
Caudal 	30,83 m³/s
Porcentaje 	89,5 %

----------


## REEGE

*Disminuye 1.176 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 70,6% de su capacidad total. 
2/08/2011*

La reserva hidráulica está al 70,6% de su capacidad total. 
Actualmente hay 39.270 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 1.176 hm3 (el -2,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -550 hm³ en Guadiana y 8 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña. 


La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente: 

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 58,5%   
Miño-Sil al 61,2%, 
Cantábrico 69,0% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  76,2% 
Duero al 74,0% 
Tajo al 63,6% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 77,2% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 85,0% 
Guadalquivir al 83,2% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 76,1% 
Segura al 64,2% 
Júcar al 55,3% 
Ebro al 63,4% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 83,8%

Y como siempre, más detallado:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-170937-16

*Fuente:MARM*

----------


## sergi1907

Poco a poco se notan los efectos del verano.

Esperemos que sigan aguantando bien hasta las lluvias de septiembre

----------


## ben-amar

Iznajar nota ya el bajon, ya lo vereis en las imagenes de la mini-KDD
IZNAJAR.
Caudal 	31,09 m³/s
Porcentaje 	87,97 %

----------


## sergi1907

Una noticia publicada en el Heraldo de Aragón.

El descenso del agua almacenada en los pantanos comenzó a mediados del mes de junio, y desde el 4 de julio se han perdido 1.000 hectómetros cubicos.

Los embalses de la Cuenca del Ebro han perdido 1.000 hectómetros cúbicos de agua desde el día 4 de julio, cinco semanas en las que su capacidad de almacenamiento ha bajado un 14% y ha pasado del 74,6 al 60,5% actual. 

El descenso del agua almacenada en los pantanos comenzó a mediados del mes de junio, cuando estaban casi al 80% de su capacidad, con 6.057 hectómetros cúbicos, y ha continuado de manera progresiva hasta llegar a los 4.539 actuales, según los datos de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE). 

Aunque el pasado año por estas fechas la situación era mejor, el mínimo de agua almacenada en los embalses de la cuenca corresponde a 2006, cuando en esta misma semana tenían tan solo 3.390 hectómetros cúbicos. 

 Debido a ello y a las escasas lluvias registradas, el río transporta menos agua que lo habitual, lo que ha afectado de manera muy negativa al caudal que lleva el Ebro a su paso por Zaragoza, que en el último mes no ha alcanzado, en varias ocasiones, el caudal de 30 metros cúbicos por segundo, considerado el mínimo necesario para mantener la ecología del mismo. 

 La Comisión Extraordinaria de Desembalse de la CHE para la sección de la Cabecera del Ebro hasta Zaragoza adoptó, el pasado jueves día 4, tomar medidas relacionadas con los regadíos tradicionales y los usos hidroeléctricos del agua. 

 Estas actuaciones van dirigidas a asegurar durante la primera quincena de agosto un caudal del Ebro a su paso por la capital aragonesa de entre 25 y 30 metros cúbicos por segundo. 

Quejas

Tanto el Ayuntamiento de Zaragoza como el Club Náutico han reiterado al Organismo de Cuenca la necesidad de respetar el caudal mínimo, que según el consistorio ha sido inferior a 30 metros cúbicos por segundo durante siete días desde junio. 

 Ya que según han dicho desde el Ayuntamiento y el Náutico, el insuficiente caudal pone en peligro a la flora y la fauna y dificulta las actividades deportivas. 

 En el mes de julio, el Ebro a su paso por Zaragoza llegó hasta los 20,07 metros cúbicos por segundo, el día 13, mientras que en lo que va de agosto el menor caudal, de 22,60 metros cúbicos por segundo, se registró el día 3. 

 Este lunes, a media mañana, se encontraba un poco más que el considerado caudal ecológico, con 34,60 metros cúbicos por segundo, pero con tendencia a disminuir, según el Sistema Automático de Información Hidrológica (SAIH) de la CHE

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...ervas_mes.html

----------


## REEGE

*Disminuye 762 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 70,1% de su capacidad total. 
9/08/2011*

La reserva hidráulica está al 70,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 38.972 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 762 hm3 (el -1,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -217 en Ebro y 10 hm³ en la Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 57,2%                 

Miño-Sil al 60,4%,

Cantábrico 66,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  76,2%

Duero al 72,3%

Tajo al 62,1%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 81,7%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 85,5%

Guadalquivir al 82,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 75,5%

Segura al 63,5%

Júcar al 54,5%

Ebro al 60,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 83,0%



Esta semana las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Santander con 19,0 litros por metro cuadrado.

*
Fuente:MARM*

Más detallado:

http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-171306-16

----------


## REEGE

*SIGUE LA BAJADA...*
*Disminuye 735 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 68,7% de su capacidad. 
17/08/2011*
La reserva hidráulica está al 68,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 38.215 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 735 hm3 (el -1,3%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Tajo que ha perdido 141 hm³ mientras que las cuencas internas del País Vasco han perdido 1 hm³.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 56%   
Miño-Sil al 59,7%, 
Cantábrico 64,6% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  71,4% 
Duero al 70,5% 
Tajo al 60,8% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 80,5% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 83,5% 
Guadalquivir al 81% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 74,4% 
Segura al 62,6% 
Júcar al 53,4% 
Ebro al 58,7% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 81,5%

Con más detalle:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-171422-16

----------


## ben-amar

Iznajar ha pasado la barrera psicologica del 65 %, a la baja, y se situa mas cerca de esa media de cuenca del Guadalquivir:
IZNAJAR
Caudal 	31,78 m³/s
Porcentaje 	84,72 %

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 718 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 67,5% de su capacidad total. 23/08/2011

La reserva hidráulica está al 67,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 37.497 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 718 hm3 (el -1,3%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Ebro que ha perdido 292 hm³ mientras que las cuencas internas del País Vasco se encuentran en los mismos niveles de la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 54,4%   
Miño-Sil al 59%, 
Cantábrico 61,1% 
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  71,4% 
Duero al 68,6% 
Tajo al 60,8% 
Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 80,5% 
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 83% 
Guadalquivir al 79,9% 
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 68% 
Segura al 61,6% 
Júcar al 52,6% 
Ebro al 54,8% 
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 80,2%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la vertiente atlántica. La máxima se ha producido Vigo con 39 litros por metro cuadrado.

Más detallado aquí:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-171531-16

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ah, que susto...
Al 65% es otra cosa.
No como he visto en la actualización que me ha llegado a mi correo, que ponía que estaba al 42%. :Mad:

----------


## sergi1907

Esperemos que vengan pronto las lluvias.

La cuenca del Ebro empieza a estar bastante baja :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 715 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 65,9% de su capacidad total. 
30/08/2011

La reserva hidráulica está al 65,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.637 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 715 hm3 (el -1,3%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Ebro que ha perdido 226 hm³ mientras que la cuenca mediterránea andaluza ha aumentado 2 hm³.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 53,4% 

Miño-Sil al 58,2%

Cantábrico 59,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  66,7%

Duero al 66,9% Tajo al 59%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 79,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 82,3%

Guadalquivir al 78,8%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 68,1%

Segura al 60,8%

Júcar al 51,7%

Ebro al 51,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 79,1%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la vertiente atlántica. La máxima se ha producido San Sebastián-Donostia con 39,5 litros por metro cuadrado.

Y aquí más detallado:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-171673-16

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 549 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 64,9% de su capacidad total. 
6/09/2011

La reserva hidráulica está al 64,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.088 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 549 hm3 (el -1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Ebro que ha perdido 184 hm³ mientras que las cuencas internas del País Vasco se encuentran en los mismos niveles de la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 52,5%  

Miño-Sil al 57,4%

Cantábrico 56,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  66,7%

Duero al 65,1%

Tajo al 58,6%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 79,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 81,8%

Guadalquivir al 77,8%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 67,9%

Segura al 60,6%

Júcar al 50,8%

Ebro al 49,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 77,9%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido San Sebastián-Donostia con 81 litros por metro cuadrado.

Más detallado aquí:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-171878-16

----------


## sergi1907

Empieza a ser muy necesario una buena racha de lluvias.

La cuenca del Ebro ya está a menos del 50% y no anuncian lluvias para esta semana.

----------


## ben-amar

> *Empieza a ser muy necesario una buena racha de lluvias.*
> 
> La cuenca del Ebro ya está a menos del 50% y no anuncian lluvias para esta semana.


Iznajar ha bajado ya al 80 %
IZNAJAR
Caudal 	32,48 m³/s
Porcentaje 	80,46 %

Malo, muy malo, necesitaremois mucha lluvia este año para que se vuelva a situar en torno al 100 %  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Iznajar ha bajado ya al 80 %
> IZNAJAR
> Caudal 	32,48 m³/s
> Porcentaje 	80,46 %
> 
> Malo, muy malo, necesitaremois mucha lluvia este año para que se vuelva a situar en torno al 100 %


Bueno, confiemos en que le vengan un par de borrascas para que al menos se recupere algo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Disminuye 488 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 64% de su capacidad total.

 Actualmente hay 35.600 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 488 hm3 (el -0,9%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -133 hm³ en Ebro y 3 hm³ en Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 51,3%                 

Miño-Sil al 56,6%,

Cantábrico 55,0%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  66,7%

Duero al 63,6%

Tajo al 58,1%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 78,4%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 81,5%

Guadalquivir al 77,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 68,1%

Segura al 60,1%

Júcar al 50,2%

Ebro al 47,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 76,8%



Esta semana, las precipitaciones máximas se han producido en Santiago de Compostela con 11 litros por metro cuadrado.



Fuente:MARM

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Sergi... ya iba yo a meter los datos del día 13 y he visto que te has acordado...
Un saludo... ya estamos otra vez aquí!!!!

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 485 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 63,2% de su capacidad total.
20/09/2011

La reserva hidráulica está al 63,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 35.115 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 485 hm3 (el -0,9%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan al Ebro que ha perdido 154 hm³ mientras que la cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza se mantiene respecto a la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 50%                    

Miño-Sil al 55,7%,

Cantábrico 53,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  61,9%

Duero al 62,6%

Tajo al 57,6%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 77,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 80,7%

Guadalquivir al 76,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 68,1%

Segura al 60,1%

Júcar al 49,4%

Ebro al 45,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 75,7%

 Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 60,1 litros por metro cuadrado.

*Esperemos que pronto suba, no??*

----------


## REEGE

27/09/2011
La reserva hidráulica está al 62,4% de su capacidad total. 

Actualmente hay 34.705 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 410 hm3 (el -0,7%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Ebro que ha perdido 129 hm³ mientras que la cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza ha aumentado 18 hm³ respecto a la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 48,5%                 

Miño-Sil al 54,8%,

Cantábrico 52,8%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  61,9%

Duero al 61,6%

Tajo al 57,2%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 77,5%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 80,1%

Guadalquivir al 75,9%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 69,7%

Segura al 58%

Júcar al 48,9%

Ebro al 43,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 74,5%

Más detallada aquí:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-174438-16

----------


## sergi1907

Las lluvias empiezan a ser muy necesarias.

Por aquí nos espera otra semana seca y calurosa, así que los embalses continuarán bajando.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uyyyyy, como baja...
A este paso como no empieza a llover ya, y con las predicciones de invierno que tenemos, veremos a ver como pasamos el verano próximo...

----------


## FEDE

Tarde o temprano volvera la sequía, esperemos que tarde en venir pero algún día llegará, solo le pido a Dios que dure poco.

----------


## ben-amar

He visto, en las noticias, la aceitunas en Cataluña totalmente arrugadas y pequeñas. Si no llueve pronto para que los olivos tomen ese agua...adios cosecha

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 416 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 61,6% de su capacidad total.
4/10/2011 

La reserva hidráulica está al 61,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.247 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 416 hm3 (el -0,7%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Ebro que ha perdido 120 hm³ mientras que las cuencas internas del País Vasco se mantienen en los mismos niveles de la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 46,8%  

Miño-Sil al 53,8%,

Cantábrico 51,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  61,9%

Duero al 60,3%

Tajo al 56,6%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 77,3%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 79,4%

Guadalquivir al 75,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 68,8%

Segura al 56,5%

Júcar al 48,4%

Ebro al 42,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 73,1%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han prácticamente nulas en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido Santiago de Compostela con 4 litros por metro cuadrado.

Más detallada:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-175146-16

*Sigue la bajada chicos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## sergi1907

Y parece que esta semana tampoco vendrán lluvias :Frown: 

Empieza a ser preocupante la situación de la cuenca del Ebro, al 42%, y especialmente Mequinenza que se encuentra al 46,71%.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me sorprende bastante encontrar las cuencas del norte alrededor del 50%. Eso demuestra también la sequía que sufren por allí, al igual que en el Ebro y en el Levante. Aquí por suerte aún las tenemos al 75%. Espero que no sigan descendiendo.

----------


## Luján

> Me sorprende bastante encontrar las cuencas del norte alrededor del 50%. Eso demuestra también la sequía que sufren por allí, al igual que en el Ebro y en el Levante. Aquí por suerte aún las tenemos al 75%. Espero que no sigan descendiendo.


Seguirán descendiendo, no lo dudes, durante un mes aproximadamente. Luego, más nos vale que vuelva el agua, porque si no nos vamos a ver con restricciones importantes.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.iagua.es/

10/05/11 a las 10:04

Las reservas de los embalses, una vez concluido el año hidrológico (del 1 de octubre de 2010 al 30 de septiembre de 2011) y tras haber finalizado la campaña de riego (el 15 de septiembre de 2011) se sitúan en una media de llenado del 75,5% de su capacidad, con más de 9.000 hm3 de agua embalsados. Una cifra que mantiene los niveles máximos históricos de llenado del pasado año hidrológico (2010-2011), cuando la capacidad media se situaba en algo más del 74,6% y el agua embalsada superaba los 8.830 hm3 y ampliamente superior a la del año 2009-2010, que comenzó con tan solo un 34% de agua embalsada.

Este porcentaje garantiza el normal abastecimiento a la población y el resto de usos durante todo el año hidrológico que acaba de comenzar.

Estos altos niveles de llenado de los embalses se deben principalmente a las aportaciones de agua de lluvia del pasado otoño e invierno, fundamentalmente durante el mes de diciembre que fue excepcionalmente lluvioso en la cuenca del Guadalquivir. Los altos valores pluviométricos (agua de lluvia acumulada) registrados en los cuatro distritos andaluces han superado los máximos de los últimos 20 ó 25 años atrás, lo que ha provocado unas aportaciones de agua superiores a la media histórica a los embalses de prácticamente toda Andalucía. La lluvia, junto con las amplias reservas de agua almacenada el año hidrológico anterior, han permitido mantener los volúmenes embalsados en niveles que se sitúan por encima de la media de otros años.

Durante este año hidrológico los importantes aportes de agua a los ríos, debido a las precipitaciones, han podido ser laminadas gracias a la regulación de los embalses, fundamentalmente en la cuenca del Guadalquivir. Los desembalses de agua, además de laminar las avenidas, han conseguido que todas las presas andaluzas sigan manteniendo las condiciones de seguridad establecidos en sus distintas normas de explotación para hacer frente a las posibles lluvias del próximo otoño-invierno.

Por distritos hidrográficos, el Guadalquivir ha finalizado el año hidrológico (fecha del 30 de septiembre) con más de 5.988 hm3 embalsados (75% de llenado); el distrito Guadalete-Barbate acumula 1.328 hm3 (80,4% de llenado); el Tinto-Odiel-Piedras supera los 684 hm3 (80% de llenado) y el Mediterráneo mantiene unas reservas de 813 hm3 (69% de llenado).
Guadalquivir

La pluviometría media registrada en los embalses de la cuenca ha sido de 821 litros por metro cuadrado, un valor que supone un máximo en la serie histórica de los últimos 25 años. Cabe destacar la lluvia registrada durante el mes de diciembre de 2010, que resultó ser excepcionalmente lluvioso con una media mensual de 285 litros por metro cuadrado, mientras que el valor medio histórico es de 96 litros por metro cuadrado.

Las aportaciones de agua a los embalses de la cuenca, por tanto, también han alcanzado valores máximos muy altos, cerrando el año hidrológico con 5.988 hm3 de agua (75% de llenado). Durante todo el año, los recursos embalsados se han mantenido prácticamente en máximos históricos, al igual que ocurriera el año anterior desde el mes de marzo.

Durante la campaña de riego (del 1 de junio al 15 de septiembre de 2011) el sistema de regulación general de la cuenca del Guadalquivir ha desembalsado 870 hm3. Esta cifra supone un ahorro de agua con respecto a lo aprobado por la Comisión de Desembalse de 330 hm3, gracias a un uso eficiente del agua por parte de los regantes. Asimismo, en este mismo periodo ha circulado por la presa de Alcalá 430 hm3 de agua, lo que ha permitido mantener la salinidad del estuario (zona arrocera) en valores mínimos históricos durante toda la campaña.

En definitiva, la campaña de riego se ha desarrollado con plena normalidad en la cuenca del Guadalquivir, cumpliéndose con normalidad los acuerdos adoptados en la Comisión de Desembalse del pasado 27 de mayo, donde se acordó un desembalse 1.200 hm3 de agua en el sistema de regulación general, con una reserva de 400 hm3 destinada a la zona arrocera. 

Estas reservas hacen posible garantizar las demandas tanto de abastecimientos como de zonas regables durante el próximo año hidrológico en toda la cuenca. 
Guadalete-Barbate

La lluvia ha sido la principal protagonista en este distrito hidrográfico, alcanzándose valores máximos en la serie histórica registrada durante los últimos 25 años.

Concretamente una media acumulada en el Guadalete de 776 litros por metro cuadrado y de 914 litros por metro cuadrado en el Barbate, cuando la media histórica asciende a 681 l/m3 y a 753 l/m3 respectivamente.

Estas lluvias se han traducido en importantes aportaciones de agua, lo que ha asegurado el mantenimiento de los recursos embalsados, que se sitúan en un porcentaje de llenado del 80,4%, con más de 1.328 hm3 de agua almacenados, un nivel ligeramente inferior al comienzo del año hidrológico en el que se situaban al 82% de capacidad (1.359 hm3).

La campaña de riego en ambos sistemas se ha desarrollado con normalidad y se han atendido a la totalidad de las demandas, al igual que el suministro de agua potable de la Zona Gaditana o Tarifa.
Tinto-Odiel-Piedras

El promedio de lluvia acumulada en el distrito onubense alcanza los 1.087 litros por metro cuadrado, que han tenido como consecuencia unas aportaciones de agua muy elevadas a todos los embalses del distrito fundamentalmente durante los meses de diciembre, marzo y mayo.

Al final del año hidrológico, los embalses onubenses se encuentran en un 80% de capacidad, con 884 hm3 almacenados. Esta cifra es bastante superior a la del comienzo del año hidrológico (648 hm3) sobre todo debido a la puesta en carga del embalse del Andévalo.

Estos niveles garantizan la demanda de todos sus sistemas de explotación (Andévalo-Chanza-Piedras-Los Machos, Jarrama y Corumbel).

En este año hidrológico que se acaba de cerrar, las demandas de abastecimiento y riego se han atendido con absoluta normalidad.
Mediterráneo

Los niveles pluviométricos registrados en el Distrito Mediterráneo han sido ligeramente superiores a la media histórica. Con una lluvia acumulada de 679 litros por metro cuadrado, superando en un 24% el valor medio de los últimos 25 años.

Las aportaciones de agua han sido superiores a la media anual de los últimos 25 años, lo que ha supuesto el máximo llenado de todos los embalses del distrito (salvo el de Cuevas de Almanzora), con una media del 69% de capacidad y 813 hm3 de agua embalsados. Unos niveles que se mantienen iguales a los del comienzo del año hidrológico.

La campaña de riego en los diferentes sistemas de explotación de las cuencas mediterráneas se ha desarrollado con plena normalidad y se han atendido todas las demandas.

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 416 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 60,7% de su capacidad total. 
11/10/2011 

La reserva hidráulica está al 60,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 33.756 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 416 hm3 (el -0,7%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Duero que ha perdido 119 hm³ mientras que las cuencas internas del País Vasco se mantienen en los mismos niveles de la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 44,6%  

Miño-Sil al 52,1%

Cantábrico 50,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  61,9%

Duero al 57,7%

Tajo al 56,1%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 77%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 79,1%

Guadalquivir al 75,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 68,3%

Segura al 55,3%

Júcar al 48,3%

Ebro al 41,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 72%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han prácticamente nulas en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido Donostia-San Sebastián con 18,7 litros por metro cuadrado.

Más detallado:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-176279-16

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 428 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 60% de su capacidad total. 
18/10/2011 

La reserva hidráulica está al 60% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 33.328 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 428 hm3 (el -0,8%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Ebro que ha perdido 104 hm³ mientras que las cuencas internas del País Vasco pierden 1 hm³ respecto a la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 42,8%                 

Miño-Sil al 50,1%,

Cantábrico 48,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  57,1%

Duero al 56,5%

Tajo al 55,8

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 76,6

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 78,8

Guadalquivir al 74,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 67,5%

Segura al 54,3%

Júcar al 48,2%

Ebro al 39,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 70,8%

Más detalle aquí:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-177746-16

----------


## sergi1907

Esperemos que la semana que viene lleguen las lluvias y cambie la tendencia.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

No creo que con lo que viene cambie mucho la tendencia por lo menos hasta bien entrado noviembre o primeros de diciembre. Me aventuro a decir que el otoño será más seco que la media del último decenio, me refiero a los últimos diez años, que hace tiempo hubo una discusión, en el foro, sobre la palabra decenio y su significado.

----------


## Luján

> No creo que con lo que viene cambie mucho la tendencia por lo menos hasta bien entrado noviembre o primeros de diciembre. Me aventuro a decir que el otoño será más seco que la media del último decenio, me refiero a los últimos diez años, que hace tiempo hubo una discusión, en el foro, sobre la palabra decenio y su significado.


Yo soy menos escéptico, y creo que, al final, lloverá. Por debajo de la media pero no demasiado.

Por ser un poco pinchauvas, según la RAE:

*decenio**.*
  (Del lat. _decennĭum_).
* 1.    *  m. Período de diez años.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
_ 
Y no debería haber discusión posible.

----------


## perdiguera

> Yo soy menos escéptico, y creo que, al final, lloverá. Por debajo de la media pero no demasiado.
> 
> Por ser un poco pinchauvas, según la RAE:
> 
> *decenio**.*
>   (Del lat. _decennĭum_).
> * 1.    *  m. Período de diez años.
> 
> 
> ...


Me equivoqué de palabra; donde hubo la discusión fué en la palabra década. Lo siento.

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye 395 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 59,2% de su capacidad total. 
25/10/2011 

La reserva hidráulica está al 59,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 32.933 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 395 hm3 (el -0,7%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Duero que ha perdido 104 hm³ mientras que las cuencas internas del País Vasco se mantienen en los mismos niveles de la pasada semana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 40,8%  

Miño-Sil al 49,3%,

Cantábrico 47,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  57,1%

Duero al 55,1%

Tajo al 55,2

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 76,5

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 78,4

Guadalquivir al 74,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 66,9%

Segura al 53,2%

Júcar al 47,8%

Ebro al 38,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 69,7%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la vertiente atlántica. La máxima se ha producido Vigo con 117 litros por metro cuadrado.

Más detallado:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-178625-16

----------


## sergi1907

Seguramente en un par de semanas la tendencia cambiará y empezarán a subir.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si no te importa, REEGE, he cogido la actualización que tu pones para mi blog..., si eso, la quito, y ya está.

Y a mismo empezará a subir algunas, en la próxima.

----------


## REEGE

> Si no te importa, REEGE, he cogido la actualización que tu pones para mi blog..., si eso, la quito, y ya está.
> 
> Y a mismo empezará a subir algunas, en la próxima.


Hola Embalses, ahí la tienes para lo que tu y los demás quieran... Como me va a importar, hombre?? Un saludo y ahora estarás disfrutando por éste cambio de tiempo, no?? Ya era hora... Se empieza a notar en el ambiente y eso que no ha hecho nada más que empezar.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola Embalses, ahí la tienes para lo que tu y los demás quieran... Como me va a importar, hombre?? Un saludo y ahora estarás disfrutando por éste cambio de tiempo, no?? Ya era hora... Se empieza a notar en el ambiente y eso que no ha hecho nada más que empezar.


Gracias  :Smile:  :Wink: . Pues de momento estoy contento, aunque hoy es una de esos días que uno se desespera, nada más que nubes y mas nubes, pero ni una gota... Eso si, viento, para parar un tren, vamos...

----------


## sergi1907

Os dejo el parte semanal ya que nuestro encargado de poner la actualización está de vacaciones, a disfrutar Reege :Smile: 

Aumenta 99 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior

La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 59,4% de su capacidad total.

La reserva hidráulica está al 59,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 33.032 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 99 hm3 (el 0,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -25 hm³ en Duero y 31 hm3 en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 44,2%                 

Miño-Sil al 50,1%,

Cantábrico 47,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  57,1%

Duero al 54,8%

Tajo al 55,2

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 76,6

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 78,6

Guadalquivir al 74,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 66,7%

Segura al 52,4%

Júcar al 48,2%

Ebro al 39,0%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 69,4%



Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo con 126 litros por metro cuadrado.

http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-180305-16

----------


## Luján

Empieza a subir. Ya tocaba!!

----------


## REEGE

Acabo de llegar al Centro de Internet de Tomelloso bajo un aguacero y ahora veo que te has acordado de poner... al fin... una subida en nuestras reservas... y seguro que la semana que viene tendremos otra, porque como llueve por toda la península!!!
Aquí de madrugada cayó algo aunque poco, pero a eso de las 8:00 horas diluviaba y ahora desde las 10:30 horas llueve bien y que siga.
Un saludo y buena noticia para nuestros embalses y como no para el Acuífero 23... esperemos noticias de Saihguadiana y Albertillovernel!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## REEGE

Aumenta 99 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 60,7% de su capacidad total. 
8/11/2011 

La reserva hidráulica está al 60,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 33.726 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 694 hm3 (el 1,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -6 hm³ en Segura y 343 hm3 en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 44,9%                 

Miño-Sil al 50,8%,

Cantábrico 48,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  71,4%

Duero al 55,7%

Tajo al 56,6%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 76,9%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 79,4%

Guadalquivir al 75,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 67,7%

Segura al 51,9%

Júcar al 48,4%

Ebro al 43,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 69,4%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Bilbao con 213 litros por metro cuadrado.

Aqui más detallado:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-181231-16

----------


## sergi1907

Ya era hora!!

Es de esperar que ahora vengan unas semanas de aumento.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y seguirán subiendo, porque parece que va llover bastante.

----------


## REEGE

*Aumenta 484 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 61,5% de su capacidad total. 
15/11/2011* 

La reserva hidráulica está al 61,5% de su capacidad total. 
Actualmente hay 34.210 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 484 hm3 (el 0,9%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -10 hm³ en Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza y 289 hm3 en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 46,8%                 

Miño-Sil al 51,2%,

Cantábrico 51,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  81%

Duero al 56%

Tajo al 57,5%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 76,9%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 78,9%

Guadalquivir al 75,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 67,5%

Segura al 51,4%

Júcar al 48,5%

Ebro al 47,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 69,4%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 62 litros por metro cuadrado.

*Más detallado aquí:
*http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-181571-16

----------


## REEGE

Aumenta 352 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 62,2% de su capacidad total. 
22/11/2011 

La reserva hidráulica está al 62,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.562 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 352 hm3 (el 0,6%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -1 hm³ en Cuenca Internas del País Vasco y 140 hm3 en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 47,5%                 

Miño-Sil al 52,6%,

Cantábrico 51,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  76,2%

Duero al 56,5%

Tajo al 58%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 77%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 80%

Guadalquivir al 75,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 68,6%

Segura al 51,9%

Júcar al 49%

Ebro al 49,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 69,4%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Tortosa con 130,1 litros por metro cuadrado.

Más detalle aquí:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-182564-16

----------


## sergi1907

Siguen las buenas noticias.

Es posible que la próxima semana el aumento sea considerable, al menos en la zona mediterránea.

----------


## REEGE

Aumenta 54 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 62,3% de su capacidad total. 
29/11/2011 

La reserva hidráulica está al 62,3% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.616 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 54 hm3 (el 0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -65 hm³ en Tajo y 70 hm3 en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 48%                    

Miño-Sil al 52,7%,

Cantábrico 52%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  76,2%

Duero al 56,4%

Tajo al 57,5%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 77%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 79,2%

Guadalquivir al 75,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 69,2%

Segura al 53,3%

Júcar al 50,2%

Ebro al 50,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 69,4%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en las cuencas de la vertiente mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Alicante con 59,6 litros por metro cuadrado.

Más detallado aquí:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-183080-16

*Muy bien... tenemos una subida equivalente al embalse de LA BOLERA.*

----------


## REEGE

Actualmente hay 34.577 hm³ de agua embalsada.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 62,2% de su capacidad total. 
7/12/2011 

La reserva hidráulica está al 62,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.577 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -204 hm3 (el -0,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -183 hm³ en Tajo y 28 hm3 en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 49,6%                 

Miño-Sil al 52,2%,

Cantábrico 53,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  76,2%

Duero al 55,3%

Tajo al 55,8%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 77%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 79,8%

Guadalquivir al 76,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 69,4%

Segura al 53,8%

Júcar al 50,6%

Ebro al 50,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 85,9%



Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo con 45,9 litros por metro cuadrado.

Más detallado aquí:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-184545-16

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en todo el territorio nacional.


¿Ah sí?

Pues se ve que la que cayó por mi zona volvería a subir a las nubes en un extraño fenómeno físico aún no descubierto... porque el pluviómetro que tengo en el patio, tiene más polvo que los trofeos de pesca que tengo encima de la estantería  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Disminuye 310 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 61,6% de su capacidad total

a reserva hidráulica está al 61,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.267 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 310 hm3 (el -0,6%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan a la cuenca del Tajo que ha perdido 187 hm³ mientras que la cuenca del Júcar ha aumentado 13 hm³.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 50,1%                 

Miño-Sil al 52,1%,

Cantábrico 55,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  76,2%

Duero al 54,7%

Tajo al 54,1

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 75,8

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 79,2

Guadalquivir al 76,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 69,5%

Segura al 53,8%

Júcar al 51%

Ebro al 50,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 85,6%


Más detallado aquí 
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-185495-16

----------


## embalses al 100%

En las fechas que estamos y bajando.
Ni pensar que en Agosto estaba el Guadalquivir al 82%...
¡Qué buena sequí nos espera este año que viene!

----------


## sergi1907

La verdad es que no tiene muy buena pinta.

En esta época tenía que estar subiendo.

----------


## Luján

ya lloverá.

De momento, se esperan lluvias para la próxima semana. No muy importantes, pero menos sería trágico.

----------


## sergi1907

En Cataluña ya no se esperan lluvias en todo el 2011.

No es para desesperarse pero está muy presente la última sequía

----------


## perdiguera

Parece que entramos en una época más seca, no sé si llamarla sequía, evidentemente es más seca que los años pasados más recientes, pero no me parece que sea aún sequía.
Sea lo que sea partimos de una situación buena, con los embalses en todas las cuencas excepto tres por encima de la media de los últimos 10 años.
Donde más se nota la sequía es en la cuenca del Ebro y en Galicia Costa, mientras que la disminución de agua embalsada en la Norte se debe a las obras de Belesar fundamentalmente y en el Duero está muy cerca de la media aunque por debajo.
En consecuencia esperemos que los gestores del agua embalsada hagan un uso razonable y restrictivo de su consumo para poder reducir, el máximo tiempo posible, los efectos de esta época más seca.

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias Sergi, por poner la actualización... :Wink: 
Lo que está claro, es que ya era mucha tela, otro año como los anteriores y como bien sabéis, lo esperado ahora es un ciclo más o menos seco.
Pero no hay que alarmarse, ya que tenemos los embalses bastante bien como bien dice Perdiguera y eso... a gestionar los recursos bien!!
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

La reserva de agua se encuentra al 62% de su capacidad total. 

Madrid, 20 dic (EFE).- La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 62% de su capacidad total con 34.447 hectómetros cúbicos de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 80 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, según una nota difundida hoy por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente.

Las mayores variaciones afectan a la cuenca del Tajo que ha perdido 30 hectómetros cúbicos mientras que la cuenca del Miño-Sil ha aumentado 48 hectómetros cúbicos.

Esta semana las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica, siendo la máxima en San Sebastián - Donostia (País Vasco) donde se han recogido 81 litros por metro cuadrado.

El siguiente cuadro recoge, por cuencas hidrográficas, la capacidad total en hectómetros cúbicos, la actual y el porcentaje de agua embalsada:
Cuenca Capacidad Situación actual Agua Embalsada
====== ========= ================ =============
Galicia Costa 684 384 56,1%
Miño Sil 3.030 1.626 53,7%
Cantábrico 633 380 60%
CCI País Vasco 21 17 81%
Duero 7.520 4.093 54,4%
Tajo 11.012 5.927 53,8%
Guadiana 8.635 6.649 77%
C.Atl.And. 1.878 1.486 79,1%
Guadalquivir 8.280 6.322 76,4%
C.Med.And. 1.177 814 69,2%
Segura 1.141 615 53,9%
Júcar 3.336 1.709 51,2%
Ebro 7.507 3.797 50,6%
Cataluña.CC I. 736 628 85,3%
============= ==== ===== ======
TOTAL 55.590 34.447 62%

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Fuente:eldiariomontanes.es.......................Y  a que *la página del MARM está cachonda!!!!!!!*


*¿Cómo?*  :EEK!:  :Confused:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 




> Cuenca Capacidad Situación actual Agua Embalsada
> ====== ========= ================ =============
> Galicia Costa 684 384 56,1%
> Miño Sil 3.030 1.626 53,7%
> Cantábrico 633 380 60%
> CCI País Vasco 21 17 81%
> Duero 7.520 4.093 54,4%
> Tajo 11.012 5.927 53,8%
> Guadiana 8.635 6.649 77%
> ...


La virgen, chico barullo... si eso parece una sopa de números!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ARAGORM

> En las fechas que estamos y bajando.
> Ni pensar que en Agosto estaba el Guadalquivir al 82%...
> ¡Qué buena sequí nos espera este año que viene!





> La verdad es que no tiene muy buena pinta.
> 
> En esta época tenía que estar subiendo.





> Parece que entramos en una época más seca, no sé si llamarla sequía, evidentemente es más seca que los años pasados más recientes, pero no me parece que sea aún sequía.
> Sea lo que sea partimos de una situación buena, con los embalses en todas las cuencas excepto tres por encima de la media de los últimos 10 años.
> Donde más se nota la sequía es en la cuenca del Ebro y en Galicia Costa, mientras que la disminución de agua embalsada en la Norte se debe a las obras de Belesar fundamentalmente y en el Duero está muy cerca de la media aunque por debajo.
> En consecuencia esperemos que los gestores del agua embalsada hagan un uso razonable y restrictivo de su consumo para poder reducir, el máximo tiempo posible, los efectos de esta época más seca.


Hola a todos, tengo en mi poder desde septiembre, estas predicciones de las cabañuelas de dos personas de mi pueblo, en las que si aciertan auguran un año seco.
No las he subido antes por tener el scaner roto.







Esperemos que lo que queda por delante, se equivoquen y llueva mas. 
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues no van muy desviados de las predicciones estacionales...

----------


## ben-amar

Esperemos que no sea la entrada de otro ciclo seco  :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

Por ahora va acertando desgraciadamente.

----------


## REEGE

Está claro que comenzamos un ciclo seco!!! Acertará en casi todo... sobretodo las lluvias, espero algunas en los meses de primavera y algún que otra borrasca en Febrero o Marzo pero poquita cosa!!
Estaba claro, muy raro era tres años hidrológicos con tanta agua!!
A descansar un poquito...aunque no nos guste!!

----------


## sergi1907

Era de esperar que esta época llegaría. 
El problema puede estar en algunas cuencas como la del Ebro que parten de unos porcentajes muy bajos.

----------


## REEGE

Aumenta 80 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 62,1% de su capacidad total. 
27/12/2011 

La reserva hidráulica está al 62,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.527 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 80 hm3 (el 0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -45 hm³ en Tajo y 89 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 56,3%                 

Miño-Sil al 53,8%,

Cantábrico 64%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 54,4%

Tajo al 53,4%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 77%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 79%

Guadalquivir al 76,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 69,2%

Segura al 54,6%

Júcar al 51,4%

Ebro al 51,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 84,6%

Más detalle aquí:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-187433-16

----------


## sergi1907

Al menos ha subido un poco, pero los porcentajes de algunas cuencas siguen siendo bajos ante un casi seguro periodo seco.

----------


## ben-amar

Si que poco a poco va subiendo la reserva:
IZNAJAR
Caudal 	1,11 m³/s
Porcentaje 	81,92 %

----------


## No Registrado

Mal, muy mal pinta la cosa.

No llueve y esto empieza a ser un serio problema, no tanto para los embalses como para los ríos.

Gracias a los años anteriores que han sido generosos en precipitaciones los embalses mantienen
un buen nivel, pero las cabeceras de los ríos y los arroyos lo van a pasar muy mal.

Mas nos vale que empiece a llover y que el invierno y la primavera sean generosos en lluvias.

Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Mal, muy mal pinta la cosa.
> 
> No llueve y esto empieza a ser un serio problema, no tanto para los embalses como para los ríos.
> 
> Gracias a los años anteriores que han sido generosos en precipitaciones los embalses mantienen
> un buen nivel, pero las cabeceras de los ríos y los arroyos lo van a pasar muy mal.
> 
> Mas nos vale que empiece a llover y que el invierno y la primavera sean generosos en lluvias.
> 
> Un saludo


Y lo peor de todo es la previsiones de la NOAA son malas, muy malas... tan malas que indican que hasta junio, poco o nada va a llover  :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

Aumenta en 3 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 62,1% de su capacidad total. 
3/01/2012 

La reserva hidráulica está al 62,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.536 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 3 hm3 (el 0,0%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -70 hm³ en Tajo y 133 hm³ en Ebro .

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 56,0%                 

Miño-Sil al 53,2%,

Cantábrico 64,8%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 53,6%

Tajo al 52,8%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 76,9%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 79,4%

Guadalquivir al 76,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 69,2%

Segura al 54,6%

Júcar al 51,6%

Ebro al 53,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 84,6%


Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo  con 32,0 mm ( 32,0 l / m2 ).

Más información:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-187845-16

*FUENTE:MAAMA      ... Nueva denominación y disculpad por el retraso!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## sergi1907

Están al 54,3% de su capacidad.

El agua embalsada se encuentra por debajo de la cifra del pasado año y no supera el promedio de los años 2007 a 2011.

Los embalses de la Cuenca Hidrográfica del Ebro están al 54,3% de su capacidad, con 4.076 hectómetros cúbicos de los 7.507 que pueden albergar en su totalidad, después de aumentar un 0,8% su volumen hídrico en la última semana. 

 Según los datos proporcionados este lunes por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE), en la misma semana del año pasado la situación era de 5.602 hectómetros cúbicos y el 74,6% del total, mientras que el promedio de los años 2007 a 2011 resulta ser de 4.693 hectómetros cúbicos. 

 En la actualidad, el agua embalsada se encuentra por debajo de la cifra del pasado año y no supera el promedio de los años 2007 a 2011, mientras que el mínimo del último lustro en esta semana corresponde a 2008, con 3.086 hectómetros cúbicos. 

 En el eje del Ebro, los embalses están al 60,7% de su capacidad, con 1.399 hectómetros cúbicos de los 2.304 de aforo total, tras aumentar un 0,2% la última semana. 

 En la margen derecha, el nivel de la cuenca es del 44,7%, con 278 hectómetros cúbicos de los 622 que puede albergar en su totalidad, tras aumentar un 0,3%. 

 Los pantanos de la margen izquierda se encuentran al 52,4% de su capacidad, con 2.399 hectómetros cúbicos de los 4.581 de su capacidad total, tras incrementar el volumen un 1,1% en la última semana.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...71680_300.html

----------


## ben-amar

Estado de Iznajar a dia de hoy, segun el Saih:
IZNAJAR
Caudal 	1,11 m³/s
Porcentaje 	82,94 %

Y asi la Breña:
LA BREÑA
Caudal 	0 m³/s
Porcentaje 	89,81 %

Y así presentan entre estos dos grandes sus reservas en la cuenca del Guadalquivir, en la provincia de Córdoba:
Diario Córdoba | Lunes, 9 de enero de 2012

09/01/2012

El 60% del agua almacenada en la provincia se encuentra en los embalses de Iznájar y La Breña, que retienen 1.543 de los 2.543 que se reparten todos los pantanos de Córdoba. Estas dos infraestructuras hidrológicas, además, son las que tienen en la actualidad más agua de toda la cuenca del Guadalquivir. Mientras que Iznájar se encuentra al 82% de su capacidad, La Breña está al 89,8%. Junto a estos dos pantanos, también destacan por el volumen de agua que tienen almacenada Bembézar (277,1 hectómetros cúbicos), Yeguas (173,4), Puente Nuevo (168,4) y Vadomojón (115,6).

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...ir_688174.html

----------


## REEGE

*El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente informa
La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 62,2% de su capacidad total 
10/01/2012 * 
Aumenta en 52 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior.

La reserva hidráulica está al 62,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.588 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 52 hm3 (el 0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -20 hm³ en Tajo y 57 hm³ en Ebro .

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 57,3%                 

Miño-Sil al 53,4%,

Cantábrico 66,8%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 53,5%

Tajo al 52,6%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 76,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 79,1%

Guadalquivir al 76,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 69,0%

Segura al 55,9%

Júcar al 51,8%

Ebro al 54,3%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 82,9%

Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia  con 42,0 mm ( 42,0 l / m2 ).

Más detalle:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-188197-16

----------


## embalses al 100%

Subiendo tan poco en estas fechas...
Y varios en estado de emergencia.
Yo es que de verdad...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Subiendo tan poco en estas fechas...
> Y varios en estado de emergencia.
> Yo es que de verdad...


Y si encima las eléctricas se ponen a tirar agua a toda vela, pues apaga y vámonos  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 62,0% de su capacidad total. 
17/01/2012
Disminuyen en -119 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior. 

La reserva hidráulica está al 62,0% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.469 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución en -119 hm3 (el -0,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -47 hm³ en Tajo y 19 hm³ en Ebro .

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 55,7%                 

Miño-Sil al 52,3%,

Cantábrico 63,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 53,4%

Tajo al 52,2%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 76,7%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 79,1%

Guadalquivir al 76,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 68,7%

Segura al 56,3%

Júcar al 52,0%

Ebro al 54,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 82,1%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo (A) con 22,0 mm ( 22,0 l/m2)

Fuente:MAAMA
*Aunque ha llovido poco, espero que para la semana que viene hayan subido un poquito chicos...*

----------


## ben-amar

Diario Córdoba | Martes, 17 de enero de 2012 

F.E. 16/01/2012

Los embalses cordobeses se encuentran al 78,5% de su capacidad, casi cinco puntos por debajo del nivel que tenían hace un año. En la actualidad, los pantanos de la provincia almacenan 2.550 hectómetros cúbicos, 151,6 menos que los recursos que se registraban un año antes en la provincia.

Iznájar, que cuenta con 815 hectómetros cúbicos, se encuentra al 83,1% de su capacidad y es el que retiene más recursos hídricos de toda la cuenca del Guadalquivir. Por su parte, La Breña, que está al 89,8% de su nivel y almacena 739,1 hectómetros cúbicos, es el segundo con más agua.

En el caso de la regulación general, que se destina al regadío de la mayoría de comunidades de regantes de la cuenca, se sitúa al 77,2% al contener 4.239 hectómetros cúbicos.

Tras la escasez de precipitaciones de las últimas semanas, se prevén lluvias para los próximos días. El pasado mes de diciembre solo se registraron 8,7 litros por metro cuadrado, siendo el que contabilizó menos agua de la última década y uno de los que contabilizaron menor cantidad desde que hay datos en el Observatorio de Córdoba. Los cultivos han comenzado a sufrir las consecuencias de esta falta de humedad, sobre todo los cereales y los pastos. Además, se observa aceituna arrugada en los olivos.

----------


## sergi1907

Esperemos que pronto lleguen borrascas y cambie la tendencia.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Están ahora, después de las lluvias(bueno, lluvias por decir algo...), los embalses "míos" más bajos que antes.
Y en general bajando en vez de subir. Ayyyyyyy cuando llegue le verano....

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Están ahora, después de las lluvias(bueno, lluvias por decir algo...), los embalses "míos" más bajos que antes.
> Y en general bajando en vez de subir. Ayyyyyyy cuando llegue le verano....


Eso va a ser que ha llovido en sentido inverso, es decir, de abajo a arriba  :Big Grin: 

La física no lo permite, pero una botella de whiski enterita, sí que lo permite  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente informa
La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 61,9% de su capacidad total 
24/01/2012 

Disminuye en -73 hm3 respecto a la semana anterior

La reserva hidráulica española está al 61,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.396 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -73 hm3 (el -0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -34 hm³ en Duero y 13 hm³ en Júcar.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 55,6%                 

Miño-Sil al 51,9%,

Cantábrico 61,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 52,9%

Tajo al 52,0%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 76,6%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 79,1%

Guadalquivir al 76,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 68,6%

Segura al 55,9%

Júcar al 52,4%

Ebro al 54,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 81,5%



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Melilla con 58,0 mm ( 58,0 l / m2 ).

Más detallado aquí:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-189274-16

*MUY MALAS NOTICIAS CHICOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## REEGE

El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente informa.
La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 61,8% de su capacidad total. 
31/01/2012 

Disminuye en -46 hm3 respecto a la semana anterior.
La reserva hidráulica española está al 61,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.350 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -46 hm3 (el -0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -33 hm³ en Tajo y 13 hm³ en Júcar.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 54,5%                 

Miño-Sil al 51,6%,

Cantábrico 62,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 52,9%

Tajo al 51,7%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 76,4%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 79,0%

Guadalquivir al 76,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 68,6%

Segura al 55,7%

Júcar al 52,8%

Ebro al 54,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 81,1%



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Melilla con 54,0 mm ( 54,0 l / m2 ).

Más información:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-189971-16

----------


## ben-amar

Acabo de ponerlo tambien en el hilo de Iznajar, así acaba el mes de enero para el gran lago de Andalucia:
IZNAJAR
Caudal 	1,61 m³/s
Porcentaje 	84,7 %

----------


## REEGE

El Ministerio de Agricultura, Aliemtación y Medio Ambiente informa.
La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 61,8% de su capacidad total. 
7/02/2012 

Disminuye en -20 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior


La reserva hidráulica española está al 61,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.330 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -20 hm3 (el -0,0%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -26 hm³ en Duero y 53 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 53,2%                 

Miño-Sil al 50,8%,

Cantábrico 65,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  85,7%

Duero al 52,6%

Tajo al 51,,6%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 76,4%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 78,9%

Guadalquivir al 76,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 68,3%

Segura al 55,6%

Júcar al 52,9%

Ebro al 55,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 80,4%

Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 58,3 mm (58,3 l/m2).

*FUENTE:MAAMA*

----------


## sergi1907

La curva sigue siendo descendiente.

Esperemos que, igual que el año pasado, en un par de semanas cambie la tendencia.

----------


## ben-amar

Iznajar parece que va subiendo mas que el año pasado:



Y así, se situa en:

IZNAJAR
Caudal 	1,21 m³/s
Porcentaje 	85,22 %

----------


## sergi1907

Los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo, Entrepeñas y Buendía, han perdido ocho hectómetros desde la última medición, almacenando esta semana un total de 1.020 hectómetros cúbicos, lo que supone un 41,22 por ciento de su capacidad, según los datos aportados por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo.

   De este modo, el embalse de Entrepeñas baja cuatro quedándose con 425 de los 835 que puede almacenar, y el de Buendía pierde otros cuatro y almacena 595, de una capacidad total de 1.639.

   De los otros ocho embalses restantes de la provincia de Guadalajara, dos han disminuido sus reservas y el resto se han mantenido invariables. Concretamente, el de Bolarque ha perdido cinco y se queda con 24 de los 31 que puede almacenar, y el de El Atance resta una para colocarse con 15, de 35 embalsables. 

   El resto ha mantenido sus reservas. Así, el de Alcorlo conserva 103 hectómetros de los 180 que puede almacenar; el de Almoguera se queda con seis de los siete que tiene de capacidad; Beleña almacena de nuevo 26 de los 53 de su máximo; Palmaces continúa con 12 de 31 que puede almacenar; La Tajera mantiene 32 de los 59 de su capacidad total; y El Vado retiene 17 de los 56 que le caben. 

   Por otro lado, el embalse de Molino de Chincha, en la provincia de Cuenca, se queda con cinco, a uno de su máximo embalsable.

http://www.nuevaalcarria.com/jprovin...ho-hectometros

----------


## REEGE

El Ministerio de Agricultura, Aliemtación y Medio Ambiente informa:
La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 62,1% de su capacidad total. 
14/02/2012 

Aumenta en 171 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior.


La reserva hidráulica española está al 62,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.501 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 171 hm3 (el 0,3%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -6 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña y 124 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 53,7%                 

Miño-Sil al 51,2%,

Cantábrico 70,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  90,5%

Duero al 52,6%

Tajo al 51,,6%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 76,5%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 78,8%

Guadalquivir al 76,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 68,1%

Segura al 55,9%

Júcar al 52,8%

Ebro al 56,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 79,6%

Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Oviedo con 49,0 mm (49,0 l/m2).

Más detalle aquí:
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-191475-16

*Fuente:MAAMA*

----------


## ben-amar

Estaba esperando tu actualizacion para poner la de Iznajar, que continúa subiendo.

IZNAJAR
Caudal 	1,62 m³/s
Porcentaje 	85,66 %

----------


## REEGE

21/02/2012
Los embalses españoles se encuentran al 62,4 % de su capacidad total.
Segunda semana consecutiva en la que aumentan las reservas de agua. 

La reserva hidráulica española está al 62,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.705 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo en 204 hm3 (el 0,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -10 hm³ en Guadiana y 137 hm³ en Duero.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 53,7%                 

Miño-Sil al 51,2%,

Cantábrico 71,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  90,5%

Duero al 54,4%

Tajo al 51,6%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 76,3%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 78,6%

Guadalquivir al 76,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 68,0%

Segura al 56,5%

Júcar al 53,0%

Ebro al 57,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 78,7%

Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Bilbao-Bilbo con 51,5 mm (51,5 l/m2).

Más detalle aquí:
http://www.magrama.es/es/prensa/ulti...cm:7-194129-16

*Fuente:MAAMA*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí, la segunda semana de aumento respecto al total, pero ¿cuanto ha subido?
Un 0,7%...
Que pena penita pena de Invierno

----------


## sergi1907

A este ritmo tendremos problemas en verano.
Habrá que confiar en que en primavera nos visiten las lluvias.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> A este ritmo tendremos problemas en verano.
> Habrá que confiar en que en primavera nos visiten las lluvias.


Pues fíjate el artículo que acabo de poner de cazatormentas aquí

----------


## ben-amar

Estas reservas son ahora mas valiosas que las que pueda tener el Banco Central Europeo

----------


## aberroncho

Comienza a descender levemente el nivel de Iznájar. Cuando el agua llegó a tocar las taintor, comenzaron a desembalsar unos 300.000 m3 diarios y han ido aumentando paulatinamente el desembalse hasta hoy, que han desembalsado 1 Hm3. El canal Genil-Cabra demanda agua para riegos y de ahí que estén desembalsado diariamente, aunque no creo que estén muchos días haciéndolo a este ritmo.
Si las lluvias no llegan como parece ser que no lo van a hacer, es posible que Iznájar suba ya muy poco de nivel.

----------


## ben-amar

Por desgracia, esto ya se veia venir. Esperemos que los pronosticos se equivoquen y lleguen pronto las lluvias, que va a se que no, me temo

----------


## sergi1907

Las reservas totales alcanzan los 4.388 hectómetros cúbicos, un 58,5% de la capacidad total y muy por debajo de los 5.782 hectómetros cúbicos de hace un año.

Las reservas embalsadas en los pantanos de la cuenca del Ebro llegan a los 4.388 hectómetros cúbicos, sólo un 58,5% de la capacidad total del sistema, y ​​por debajo del promedio registrado entre 2007 y 2011 -5075 hectómetros cúbicos-, según los datos hechos públicos por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE).  De hecho, el nivel actual de las reservas en toda la cuenca se encuentra en estos momentos lejos de los 5.782 hectómetros cúbicos-un 77% respecto a la capacidad total-de la misma semana correspondiente al pasado año 2011.  De acuerdo con el mismo organismo, la cifra más baja de agua embalsada durante los últimos cinco años son los 3.442 hectómetros cúbicos correspondientes al 2008. 

 Los principales embalses catalanes de la cuenca están también notando los efectos de este ciclo de sequía y precipitaciones escasas de los últimos meses.  Aunque el de Riba-roja d'Ebre, utilizado principalmente para la producción hidroeléctrica, se mantiene al 96% de su capacidad-con 201 hectómetros cúbicos-, otros como el de Canelles, en la Noguera Ribagorçana, sólo registran un 38%-con 261 hectómetros cúbicos embalsados-, el de Rialb, llega al 66% -265 hectómetros cúbicos-, el de Santa Ana, también en la Noguera Ribagorçana, en un 51% -120 hectómetros cúbicos-, y el de Tremp, en el Segre, el 46% -94 hectómetros cúbicos.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre...tims/cinc/anys

----------


## REEGE

Bueno Sergi, mañana te dejo a tí para que coloques la actualización de la página del Ministerio, ya que trabajo de tardes y allí estaré aislado hasta la noche... jejeje Seguro que nos llevamos un disgusto... :Frown: 
Me deprimen los inviernos secos y mucho más los ciclos secos...
Un abrazo amigo mio.

----------


## ben-amar

Yo voy poniendo el estado de Iznajar.
IZNAJAR
Caudal 	0,42 m³/s
Porcentaje 	85,92 %

Buena falta van a hacer estas reservas.

----------


## sergi1907

Aumenta en 53 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior


La reserva hidráulica española está al 62,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.758 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo en 53 hm3 (el 0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -12 hm³ en Galicia Costa y 59 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 51,9%                 

Miño-Sil al 51,2%,

Cantábrico 70,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  90,5%

Duero al 54,7%

Tajo al 51,6%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 76,3%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 78,3%

Guadalquivir al 76,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 67,7%

Segura al 57,1%

Júcar al 53,2%

Ebro al 58,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 78,1%

 Las precipitaciones han sido nulas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Mahón con 7,0 mm (7,0 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.es/es/prensa/ulti...cm:7-195736-16

----------


## perdiguera

Dos cosas se me ocurren, una que en toda una semana la precipitación máxima sea sólo de siete litros es una miseria y nos da idea de la sequía que nos espera y la otra que se les ha olvidado a los del ministerio poner “prácticamente” ya que si no habría que considerar que Mahón no es territorio español y eso es muy difícil de argumentar por el partido político que nos gobierna.

----------


## sergi1907

También he detectado un pequeño error, en Tarragona pone que El Catllar ha pasado de 2 a 4 hm3, cuando en realidad sigue siendo de 2hm3.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Sergi por colocar la actualización del Magrama!!!
Que lio con tanto cambio de nombre en el ministerio... jejeje
Yo creía que ésta semana bajaría, pero no ha sido así...
Un saludo y mal año nos espera!!

----------


## sergi1907

Vie, 02/03/2012

EFE
Los embalses de las cuencas internas de Cataluña se encuentran al 84 por ciento de su capacidad, tres puntos por encima del año pasado, pese a la ausencia casi total de lluvias en los últimos tres meses, ha informado hoy el Departamento de Territorio y Sostenibilidad. 

 Aunque en un mes las reservas se han reducido en un 3 por ciento, lo que equivale a unos 22 hectómetros cúbicos, el volumen de agua embalsada es superior al de hace un año y también al de la media de los últimos 10 años. 

 Por ello, la demanda de agua en Cataluña está garantizada por un período de unos 12 o 13 meses, aunque no hubiera ninguna precipitación en este período. 

 El volumen total de agua embalsada en las cuencas internas de Cataluña se eleva a 584 hectómetros cúbicos, según datos de la Agencia Catalana del Agua. 

 Este volumen, que representa el 84 por ciento de la capacidad total, es 3 puntos superior a las reservas que se poseían hace un año, cuando el agua embalsada se elevaba a 565 hectómetros cúbicos. 

 En el sistema Ter-Llobregat, a día de hoy se encuentra al 84,5% de su capacidad (517 hm3), cuando hace un año se situaba en el 84% (512 hm3). 

 El Departamento recuerda que, pese al alto nivel de reservas, es necesario seguir haciendo un uso responsable del agua para continuar con el nivel de ahorro alcanzado hasta ahora, teniendo en cuenta las características del clima mediterráneo.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/106160

----------


## REEGE

La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 62,5 % de su capacidad total. 
Aumenta en 6 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior.
6/03/2012

La reserva hidráulica española está al 62,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.764 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo en  6 hm3 (el 0,0%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -31 hm³ en Guadalquivir y 41 hm³ en Duero.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 50,1%                 

Miño-Sil al 50,9%,

Cantábrico 71,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  90,5%

Duero al 55,2%

Tajo al 51,6%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 76,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 78,1%

Guadalquivir al 76,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 67,5%

Segura al 57,0%

Júcar al 53,3%

Ebro al 59,0%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 77,3%

Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Valladolid con 31,4 mm (31,4 l/m2).

*Fuente:MAGRAMA*

----------


## sergi1907

Mar, 13/03/2012

ABC
La reserva de agua en los pantanos de la cabecera del Tajo, Entrepeñas y Buendía, desde donde parte el trasvase al río Segura, ha bajado la barrera del 40 % de su capacidad de embalse, tras un descenso de cinco hectómetros cúbicos en la última semana que la ha situado en 987 hectómetros, un 39,89 % de su capacidad total, que es de 2.474 hectómetros cúbicos. 

 El embalse de Buendía (Cuenca) tiene tres hectómetros cúbicos menos de agua que hace siete días, un total de 580, lo que representa el 35,58 por ciento de su capacidad, que es de 1.639 hectómetros cúbicos. A su vez, el embalse de Entrepeñas (Guadalajara) dispone de 407 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, dos menos que la semana pasada, con lo que la reserva es del 48,74 por ciento de su capacidad total, que es de 835 hectómetros. 

 La Comisión de Explotación del trasvase Tajo-Segura aprobó el 20 de enero la disponibilidad en la cabecera del Tajo para el primer semestre de 2012 de hasta 228 hectómetros cúbicos, para trasvasar a la cuenca del Segura 38 hectómetros al mes como máximo para abastecimiento y, sobre todo, para riego. Hace un año, los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía tenían 1.227 hectómetros cúbicos -240 más que hoy-, con lo que estaban al 49,11 % de su capacidad. La cuenca del Tajo acumula esta semana 5.674 hectómetros cúbicos, ocho menos que hace siete días, y está al 51,62 por ciento de capacidad total, que es de 11.007 hectómeros.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/106805

----------


## ben-amar

Iznajar a comenzado su descenso. El caudal de salida ya no es el ecologico.
IZNAJAR
Caudal 	27,67 m³/s
Porcentaje 	85,52 %

----------


## REEGE

El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente informa:
La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 62,5 % de su capacidad total.  
13/03/2012

Disminuye en -40 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior.


La reserva hidráulica española está al 62,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.724 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo en -40 hm3 (el -0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -55 hm³ en Ebro y 66 hm³ en Duero.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 49,6%                 

Miño-Sil al 51,0%,

Cantábrico 72,0%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  90,5%

Duero al 56,1%

Tajo al 51,5%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 75,9%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 78,1%

Guadalquivir al 76,0%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 67,5%

Segura al 57,0%

Júcar al 53,2%

Ebro al 58,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 76,6%

Las precipitaciones han sido nulas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en Palma de Mallorca con 15,0 mm (15,0 l/m2).

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es alarmante que en las fechas que estamos estén al 50% en Galicia, Tajo y Júcar. Con toda la campaña de primavera y verano por delante y sin espectativas de lluvia cerca.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Según las últimas previsiones para la semana que viene se esperan lluvias abundantes en la cuenca del Segura para la semana que viene y la siguiente.

----------


## perdiguera

> [COLOR="#0000FF"][SIZE=4]El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente informa:
> ..............
> Las precipitaciones han sido *nulas* en toda *España*. La *máxima* se ha producido en *Palma de Mallorca con 15,0 mm (15,0 l/m2)*.


El MAGRAMA sigue confundiendo lo nulo y España, si lo hace todo así no me extrañan otras cosas.

----------


## REEGE

*FUENTE:magrama*

Aunque seguro que subirán muy prontito...jejeje

Disminuye en -199 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior. 

La reserva hidráulica española está al 62,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.525 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo en -199 hm3 (el -0,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -67 hm³ en Ebro y 6 hm³ en Cantábrico.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 49,6%                 

Miño-Sil al 50,8%,

Cantábrico 73,0%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  90,5%

Duero al 56,1%

Tajo al 51,3%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 75,7%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 77,5%

Guadalquivir al 75,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 66,5%

Segura al 57,0%

Júcar al 53,1%

Ebro al 57,3%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 75,5%

Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en Santander con 30,0 mm (30,0 l/m2).

----------


## sergi1907

Lun, 26/03/2012

El País
Los pantanos del sistema de La Marina Baixa y el Serpis de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar (CHJ) están casi rebosando. El anuncio de una primavera con escasas lluvias no afectará al riego de La Safor o al suministro de La Marina Baixa, garantizado para al menos dos años. Mientras en otras partes del territorio español, como Cataluña, se han encendido las alarmas porque algunos embalses están prácticamente secos y apenas ha nevado durante el invierno o en otras zonas peligran las cosechas de cereales y las organizaciones agrarias ya han advertido pérdidas de 1.500 millones, los pantanos de Beniarrés, Guadalest y Amadorio están técnicamente llenos. Tanto que el primero, que pertenece al sistema del río Serpis, ha abierto sus compuertas para soltar al mar una parte del agua almacenada y cumplir con el resguardo estacional que contempla la Ley de Aguas. 

 El pantano de Beniarrés, que puede almacenar hasta 27 hectómetros cúbicos, ha incrementado el desembalse de su agua hasta los 7.000 litros por segundo tras las tormentas del pasado martes, que siguen llegando a una presa con una gran lámina de agua. El objetivo es aliviar 300.000 metros cúbicos, que están yendo a parar al mar porque los regantes de La Safor no los necesitan. 

 Según el último parte de la CHJ, del pasado 19 de marzo, Beniarrés estaba al 86,11%, pero el día siguiente cayeron sobre su superficie más de 100 litros por metro cuadrado y alcanzó el 91% y 24,5 hectómetros almacenados, casi tres décimas por encima del resguardo que le corresponde en marzo. 

 El pantano del Amadorio almacena 14,16 hectómetros cúbicos de agua y estaba al 89.48% antes de llover. En ese mismo momento, el de Guadalest alcanzaba el 87,55%. Con las lluvias, ambos han superado el 90% de su capacidad y también están técnicamente llenos, aunque de momento no tendrán que desembalsar agua, como sucedió con el pantano de La Vila Joiosa en octubre de 2009, cuando envió más de dos mil millones de litros al mar porque en esa época del año no puede superar los ocho hectómetros cúbicos. Ante la situación actual, el Consorcio de Aguas de La Marina Baixa ha parado las bombas de impulsión que llevan el agua de los acuíferos del Algar hasta ambos diques. 

 La situación de La Marina Baixa contrasta con la de Castellón, cuyos embalses no alcanzan el 50%, o los del sistema del Júcar, que están al 51,72%. Los 27 pantanos de la CHJ suman 1.773,94 hectómetros cúbicos y están al 53,01% de su capacidad. Las dos grandes presas del sistema Júcar-Turia, las de Alarcón y Contreras, están al 59,11% y 47,78%, respectivamente, aunque entre ambos almacenan 1.068 hectómetros, el 60% del agua disponible.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/107618

----------


## tapi8

¿De verdad es tan grave la situacion? Estamos en la media de los ultimos 10 años, menos que el año pasado, pero normal ¿no?

Por Galicia tranquilos, esto lo recuperamos pronto, eso espero por lo menos.

----------


## Luján

> ¿De verdad es tan grave la situacion? Estamos en la media de los ultimos 10 años, menos que el año pasado, pero normal ¿no?
> 
> Por Galicia tranquilos, esto lo recuperamos pronto, eso espero por lo menos.


Es grave y mucho.

Ha sido el invierno muy muy seco. por debajo del 35% de la precipitación normal (la media de la serie histórica). Para nada estamos en la media de los 10 últimos años, en el conjunto de la Península.

----------


## tapi8

Bueno yo me baso en los datos de embalses.net.

http://www.embalses.net/

Que es la pag. desde donde accedo a este foro:


Agua embalsada (20-03-2012):         34525hm3          62.11%



Misma Semana (Media 10 Años):      34792hm3         62.59%

No se si estoy mirando algo mal, soy novato en esto.

----------


## Luján

> Bueno yo me baso en los datos de embalses.net.
> 
> http://www.embalses.net/
> 
> Que es la pag. desde donde accedo a este foro:
> 
> 
> Agua embalsada (20-03-2012):         34525hm3          62.11%
> 
> ...


Lo haces perfectamente, pero tienes que tener en cuenta que no todas las cuencas tienen el mismo porcentaje.

Por ejemplo, la cuenca del Duero está ahora al ~55%, cuando la media de los últimos 10 años es del ~72%.
Por contra, la del Jucar está al ~53% siendo su media decenal de tan sólo ~33%.

Curiosamente, la "España Húmeda" tiene acualmente porcentajes menores a la media, y la "España Seca", superiores.


Hay que tener cuidado con las generalizaciones, si bien son ciertas (los datos no fallan. Las matemáticas son las que son), no dan una visión correcta de la realidad. Por otro lado, en la media de los últimos 10 años, 8 han sido de extrema sequía y tan sólo los dos últimos han sido considerablemente húmedos, por lo que la situación sí es grave. Más aún si esta primavera no llueve.

----------


## perdiguera

Es que las estadísticas es lo que tienen, que cualquiera se hace una a su medida.
Y no me estoy metiendo con el amigo tapi8, al que por cierto nadie le ha dado la bienvenida; bueno yo lo hago en este momento formalmente: Bienvenido a éste tu foro en el que podrás seguir participando todo lo que quieras, cuando quieras y como quieras ya que es libre y gratis.

Tapi8 ha comentado que tenemos agua, quizá mal repartida según Luján, tanta como la media de los últimos 10 años, y la fuente que se ha buscado es embalses.net, nada menos que nuestra casa, la más fiable, pues en cuanto el magrama se equivoca alguno sale y lo varea. Por lo tanto tapi8 tiene razón, venimos de unos periodos húmedos, cortos pero notables, después de unos años de sequía y nos encontramos con lo que parece el comienzo de otra etapa de sequía, que por la previsión de los que hicieron posible los embalses y los que los gestionan podremos capearla de manera que no nos haga mucho  daño.
Luján cuando advierte lo hace pensando en el mañana o el pasado mañana, mientras que tapi8 está pensando en el hoy y en el mañana por la mañana, es decir uno en el futuro más o menos lejano y el otro en el presente y el futuro cercano.
¿Quien tendrá más razón? Pues el tiempo, tanto el que se mide en horas, días, meses y años como el metereológico, nos lo dirá.
Mientras tanto que siga la discusión y la participación.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye en -73 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior. 
*FUENTE:MAGRAMA*

La reserva hidráulica española está al 62,0% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.452 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo en -73 hm3 (el -0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -52 hm³ en Duero y 22 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 48,7%                 

Miño-Sil al 50,5%,

Cantábrico 73,6%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  95,2%

Duero al 55,4%

Tajo al 51,3%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 75,4%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 77,3%

Guadalquivir al 75,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 66,4%

Segura al 57,5%

Júcar al 53,4%

Ebro al 57,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 76,6%

 Ls precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Tortosa, con 42,0 mm (42,0 l/m2).

Más detalle aquí:
http://www.magrama.es/es/prensa/noti...tcm7-200921-16

----------


## sergi1907

Seguramente la semana que viene se notará la subida.

Los datos de precipitación no parecen muy fiables, así de memoria fueron 114 l/m2, 95 en Siurana, más de 80 en Alforja y un largo etcétera.

----------


## tapi8

Primero que nada gracias por la bienvenida, tambien decir que aunque me di de alta estos dias llevo mas de un año curioseando por aqui de vez en cuando. Tambien decir que todo lo que digo lo digo como un simple aficcionado que tiene muy poca idea de estos temas, asi que no cortaros en corregirme, porque seguro que dire muchas burradas.

La cifra que decimos es exacta, los numeros nunca mienten, otra cosa es como se interpreten, lo sabemos por los politicos sobre todo estos dias que acaba de haber elecciones y todos estan contentos.....bueno pero esto ya son palabras y dicen que las verdades y las mentiras estan hechas de lo mismo, de palabras, pero los numeros no mienten.

Decis que la mas afectada es la España humeda, mientras que la ESpaña seca esta por encima, yo creo que esto es un dato a favor de que no estamos tan mal, puesto que en la humeda, yo soy gallego, cuando entren tres borrascas atlanticas, es cierto que este año son reacias a entrar, en tres dias de lluvias tenemos todos los pantanos llenos, en Galicia si os fijais los pantanos son muy pequeños, alguno de Extremadura tiene mas capacidad que todos los de Galicia juntos, asi a ojo de buen cubero.
El que abastece mi ciudad, Ferrol, para mas de 150 mil habitantes tiene 11Hm3, tenia 8Hm llovio 2 dias y no mucho, y ya esta en 10Hm y la que venga ahora la dejaran ir porque ya no cabe mas. 

Aqui en Galicia, norte en general, puede llover 15 dias seguidos en primavera e incluso en verano, es cuestion de que se vaya el pesado del anticiclon que tenemos encima, en los tres primeros dias ya tenemos los embalses a rebosar, el problema es la España seca y esa dentro de lo que cabe no esta mal, aunque habra algunas excepciones.

----------


## Luján

Tapi8, como ha hecho Perdiguera, quisiera darte la bienvenida, y pedirte disculpas por no haberlo hecho antes de entrar a conversar conmigo. (¿Dóne están mis modales?)

Esperemos que al final ocurra lo que comentas, y que la primavera sea propicia en lluvias lo que no ha sido el invierno, pero que éstas caigan con mesura, bien repartidas y de forma calmada, sin provocar daños personales o materiales.

Es cierto que en Galicia y el resto de la Cordillera Cantábrica la situación puede arreglarse con un par de borrascas, pero yo no me fiaría de que fueran a llegar. Los gestores no deberían hacerlo tampoco. Deberían plantear diversos escenarios: uno con las ansiadas precipitaciones, otro con precipitaciones superiores a lo normal y otro sin apenas precipitaciones, para empezar. Con las modelizaciones meteorológicas a largo plazo, deberían establecer cuál es el escenario más probable, y prepararse para éste, y los más cercanos. Como el exceso de agua alamcenada es quizás menos peligroso que el defecto de la misma, los gestores quizás deberían plantearse comenzar a instaurar medidas de ahorro de agua. Si viene más, pues bien, hay tiempo de reacción para abrir compuertas y desagües y laminar las avenidas, pero si viene de menos, quizás sea ya tarde para ahorrar lo que ya no habrá.


Quizás soy muy pesimista, pero así no me deprime que suceda lo malo y, en cambio, me alegra más lo bueno. Y este anticiclón tiene pinta de seguir en su sitio muuuuucho tiempo.

----------


## tapi8

Gracias por la bievenida, no tienes que disculparte.

En lo de que hay que ahorrar agua, tienes toda la razon. eso deberiamos hacerlo siempre, que fuera un habito ya para siempre.

Las borrascas atlanticas a Galicia y el norte en general llegaran, tranquilo que no hay problema por eso. Ojala estuviera igual de seguro de que van a caer puestos de trabajo como de que va a caer agua.
Ayer hice una afirmacion, "en Galicia si os fijais los pantanos son muy pequeños, alguno de Extremadura tiene mas capacidad que todos los de Galicia juntos, asi a ojo de buen cubero". que despues me dije, el tercer mensaje y ya metiendo la pata jejeje,
pero vino en mi ayuda el embalse de LA SERENA:

LA SERENA    capacidad  3219Hm3
GALICIA        capacidad   3212Hm3

Solo son 5Hm3 mas, joder como calculo jeje, no solo eso ahora mismo en La Serena hay 2717Hm3 y en toda Galicia 1683Hm3 1034Hm3 mas, casi nada.

----------


## REEGE

*FUENTE:magrama*
Disminuye en -148 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 61,7% de su capacidad total. 

Actualmente hay 34.304 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo en -148 hm3 (el -0,3%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -67 hm³ en Duero y 11 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 48,4%                 

Miño-Sil al 49,6%,

Cantábrico 74,6%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  90,5%

Duero al 54,5%

Tajo al 51,3%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 75,2%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 77,0%

Guadalquivir al 74,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 66,0%

Segura al 57,7%

Júcar al 53,4%

Ebro al 57,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 76,6%


Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Huelva, con 43,0 mm (43,0 l/m2).

Más detalle aquí:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-201762-16

----------


## REEGE

Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente informa.
La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 61,8% de su capacidad total. 
10/04/2012 

Aumenta en 50 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior


La reserva hidráulica española está al 61,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.354 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 50 hm3 (el 0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -18 hm³ en Guadalquivir y 65 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 47,5%                 

Miño-Sil al 49,3%,

Cantábrico 75,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  90,5%

Duero al 54,6%

Tajo al 51,2%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 75,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 77,1%

Guadalquivir al 74,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 65,8%

Segura al 57,9%

Júcar al 53,9%

Ebro al 58,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 77,9%

Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Salamanca, con 61,0 mm (61,0 l/m2).

----------


## embalses al 100%

El Sábado pasado estuve de pesca en el embalse del Retortillo, y en las 4 horas que estuvimos allí bajó un par de centímetros.
Ese se queda al 40% al final del verano.

----------


## REEGE

EL MINISTERIO DE AGRICULTURA, ALIMENTACIÓN Y MEDIO AMBIENTE INFORMA
La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 62,0% de su capacidad total. 
17/04/2012 

Aumenta en 104 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior.

La reserva hidráulica española está al 62,0% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.458 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 104 hm3 (el 0,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -35 hm³ en Duero y 84 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 50,6%                 

Miño-Sil al 50,5%,

Cantábrico 79,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  100,0%

Duero al 54,1%

Tajo al 51,1%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 74,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 77,1%

Guadalquivir al 74,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 65,6%

Segura al 58,2%

Júcar al 53,9%

Ebro al 59,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 78,7%

Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Oviedo, con 93,0 mm ( 93,0 l/m2).  

*Fuente:magrama*

----------


## sergi1907

Poco a poco va subiendo, necesitaríamos un par de buenas borrascas para tener un verano tranquilo.

----------


## tapi8

Es increible que subieran tan poco, por lo menos aqui en Galicia, lleva dos semanas lloviendo y no han subido casi nada. Hoy por la mañana ya entro otra borrasca, que segun el parte de TVE1 afectara a toda España, bueno, a unos mas que a otros.

¿Es posible que desde que llueve hasta que se note en los embalses pasen varios dias? ¿O incluso alguna semana? Porque con la lluvia que lleva caido es imposible que subieran tan poco. Ya se que aqui en el norte no aprovechamos mucho el agua pero aun asi....

----------


## perdiguera

> ..............
> ¿Es posible que desde que llueve hasta que se note en los embalses pasen varios dias? ¿O incluso alguna semana? Porque con la lluvia que lleva caido es imposible que subieran tan poco. Ya se que aqui en el norte no aprovechamos mucho el agua pero aun asi....


Es muy posible que tarden días en llegar a los embalses, todo depende de varios factores: humedad del suelo, permeabilidad del mismo, pendiente del terreno, etc...
Si el terreno está seco y tiene capacidad de absorción poca llegará al riachuelo, si la vegetación es abundante tardará más en llegar que en suelos pavimentados, si el suelo es escarpado llegará antes que en una planicie. Así puede durar mucho o poco, lo bueno es que no siempre tarda lo mismo.

----------


## REEGE

Lo peor de todo es que la tierra estaba muy seca y practicamente casi toda la que ha caído ha sido para el terreno.
Por la zona del Fresnedas en lo que va de mes han caído casi 60 l/m2 y el embalse sigue igual, pero como no tarde mucho en llegar más lluvia, esa si que será para subir las reservas.
Eso sí, menudo cambio han pegado las parcelas de muchas zonas...

----------


## tapi8

Bueno ya entiendo, creo, gracias a los dos por las respuestas.

Pues esta borrasca que tenemos encima esta dejando mucha agua, no es exactamente una borrasca, sino una ciclogénesis explosiva, llamada Madeleine.

http://www.vtelevision.es/informativ..._62_136176.htm

Creo que vamos a acabar abril por encima de la media de los diez ultimos años, se admiten apuestas.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

EMinisterio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente informa:
La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 62,8% de su capacidad total. 
24/04/2012 

Aumenta en 478 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior.


La reserva hidráulica española está al 62,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.936 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 478 hm3 (el 0,9%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -15 hm³ en Guadiana y 167 hm³ en Miño-Sil.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 57,3%                 

Miño-Sil al 56,0%,

Cantábrico 90,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  100,0%

Duero al 55,9%

Tajo al 51,2%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 74,6%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 76,8%

Guadalquivir al 74,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 65,1%

Segura al 58,2%

Júcar al 53,7%

Ebro al 60,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 78,8%


Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo, con 103,0 mm ( 103,0 l/m2).

Más detallado aquí:

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-203177-16

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aunque haya subido, seguimos en sequía.

----------


## tapi8

Si suben muy despacio, ya tenemos aqui la segunda ciclogénesis explosiva, esta es Petra, hay que ver como nos quieren estas chicas a los gallegos, tambien va a dejar, esta dejando, mucha lluvia....y mucho viento.

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia...0841949692.htm

----------


## perdiguera

¡Qué barbaridad la subida de Belesar 80 Hm3 en siete días! como siga así el amigo Pons Minei, cuando vuelva de Jerez, se llevará una buena sorpresa.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Si suben muy despacio, ya tenemos aqui la segunda ciclogénesis explosiva, esta es Petra, hay que ver como nos quieren estas chicas a los gallegos, tambien va a dejar, esta dejando, mucha lluvia....y mucho viento.
> 
> http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia...0841949692.htm


Aunque la verdad, lo suyo sería que entrase por Lisboa y regase bien toda la Península. Porque así solo riega una parte, que también necesita agua, pero no tiene el verano tan seco.

Saludos.

----------


## tapi8

> Aunque la verdad, lo suyo sería que entrase por Lisboa y regase bien toda la Península. Porque así solo riega una parte, que también necesita agua, pero no tiene el verano tan seco.


Pues tienes razon, ta llevamos el doble de lluvia que un Abril normal.

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia...4G25P15992.htm

----------


## ben-amar

Continua el descenso de Iznajar:
IZNAJAR
Caudal 	30,4 m³/s
Porcentaje 	81,22 %

----------


## tapi8

Esta semana no actualizaron los embalses. ¿Al ser festivo el martes ya no los actualizan? ¿Es habitual que pase esto?

----------


## sergi1907

Esta misma mañana ha publicado los datos el Ministerio, así que con permiso de Reege, los pongo.


La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 63,8% de su capacidad total.

Aumenta en 534 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior


La reserva hidráulica española está al 63,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 35.470 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 534 hm3 (el 1,0%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -26 hm³ en Guadiana y 306 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 62,0%                 

Miño-Sil al 59,2%,

Cantábrico 86,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  100,0%

Duero al 57,8%

Tajo al 51,6%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 74,3%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 76,6%

Guadalquivir al 74,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 64,7%

Segura al 57,7%

Júcar al 53,6%

Ebro al 64,9%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 78,8%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Huesca, con 79,1 mm ( 79,1 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-204397-16

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Sergi...
Aprovechemos las subidas, que creo que hasta septiembre u octubre nos quedan pocas... :Frown: 
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Esta semana no actualizaron los embalses. ¿Al ser festivo el martes ya no los actualizan? ¿Es habitual que pase esto?


Sí que es habitual. Estamos hablando de bases de datos gestionadas por funcionarios (con mis respetos hacia ellos). Si en el MAGRAMA no actualizan, aquí tampoco, ya que se toman los datos directamente de la web del SAIH del MAGRAMA.

----------


## tapi8

> Sí que es habitual. Estamos hablando de bases de datos gestionadas por funcionarios (con mis respetos hacia ellos)


Si es cierto  :Wink:  aunque hay de todo en todos los sitios.




> Aprovechemos las subidas, que creo que hasta septiembre u octubre nos quedan pocas...
>  Un saludo.


Aqui en el norte quedan muchas subidas, Mayo sigue igual que Abril, lloviendo a mares y casi todos los dias. Creo que tambien os esta afectando al resto de la peninsula, ¿no?

En Galicia los embalses de abastecimiento estan por encima del 90%, los que estan muy por debejo son los de produccion electrica, que son los mas grandes y hunden la media.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Creo que tambien os esta afectando al resto de la peninsula, ¿no?


Las lluvias de momento no están paliando nada. Lo único que están haciendo es humedecer un poco la tierra en algunas zonas, pero la situación sigue siendo muy chunga:



En algunas zonas, sobre todo en el cuadrante suroeste, no se llega ni al 50% de la media de precipitaciones, lo que sin duda, es bastante preocupante.

----------


## REEGE

Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente informa:
La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 65,5% de su capacidad total. 
8/05/2012 

*Aumenta en 934 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior*

La reserva hidráulica española está al 65,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.404 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 934 hm3 (el 1,7%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -4 hm³ en Júcar y 384 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 67,0%                 

Miño-Sil al 63,9%,

Cantábrico 87,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  95,2%

Duero al 60,1%

Tajo al 52,8%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 74,9%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 76,9%

Guadalquivir al 74,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 64,7%

Segura al 57,3%

Júcar al 53,5%

Ebro al 70,0%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 80,4%

Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo, con 80,6 mm ( 80,6 l/m2).

Más detallado:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-207299-16

----------


## sergi1907

Una buena subida, a ver si sigue así unas semanas más.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Una buena subida, a ver si sigue así unas semanas más.


Tal y como apreta el Lorenzo, me parece a mí que no...
Vaya calufa.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Tal y como apreta el Lorenzo, me parece a mí que no...
> *Vaya calufa.*


Cuánto ha jarreado hoy por allí abajo? Por aquí 34º.

Aunque anoche fue peor, cerca de 20ºC y una humedad del 80  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente informa:
La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 66,8% de su capacidad total 
16/05/2012 

*Aumenta en 727 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior*

La reserva hidráulica española está al 66,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 37.131 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 727 hm3 (el 1,3%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -20 hm³ en Júcar y 245 hm³ en Duero.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 72,2%                 

Miño-Sil al 69,0%,

Cantábrico 87,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  95,2%

Duero al 63,4%

Tajo al 53,5%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 74,7%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 76,9%

Guadalquivir al 74,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 64,6%

Segura al 56,7%

Júcar al 52,9%

Ebro al 73,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 80,7%

 Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 76,0 mm ( 76,0 l/m2).

Más detallado:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...cm7-208649-16e

----------


## sergi1907

Una buena noticia :Smile: 

Además anuncian algo de lluvia para este fin de semana, así que con un poco de suerte la semana que viene seguiremos con la subida.

----------


## ben-amar

La crisis en España es mas grave de lo que se creen, Iznajar esta ya en el 80%:
IZNAJAR
Caudal 	20,76 m³/s
Porcentaje 	80,25 %

----------


## REEGE

*Fuente:MAGRAMA*

Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente informa:
La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 66,8% de su capacidad total 
22/05/2012 

*Disminuye en -15 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior.*

La reserva hidráulica española está al 66,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 37.116 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -15 hm3 (el -0,0%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -51 hm³ en Guadiana y 92 hm³ en Duero.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 72,5%                 

Miño-Sil al 69,6%,

Cantábrico 87,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  95,2%

Duero al 64,6%

Tajo al 53,2%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 74,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 76,4%

Guadalquivir al 73,9%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 64,1%

Segura al 55,6%

Júcar al 52,2%

Ebro al 73,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 80,7%


Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 74,0 mm ( 74,0 l/m2).

Más detallada aquí:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-209639-16

----------


## REEGE

Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente informa:
La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 66,8% de su capacidad total 
29/05/2012 

Aumenta en 12 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior.


La reserva hidráulica española está al 66,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 37.128 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 12 hm3 (el 0,0%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -50 hm³ en Guadalquivir y 92 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 73,1%                 

Miño-Sil al 70,4%,

Cantábrico 87,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  100,0%

Duero al 64,9%

Tajo al 52,9%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 74,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 76,0%

Guadalquivir al 73,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 63,6%

Segura al 54,6%

Júcar al 51,5%

Ebro al 75,0%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 81,0%

Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 23,0 mm ( 23,0 l/m2).


Más detalle aquí:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-210563-16

----------


## ben-amar

Observar el bajon que ha pegado Iznajar y la diferencia con el año pasado:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Observar el bajon que ha pegado Iznajar y la diferencia con el año pasado:


Y anda que mi José Torán con la mi***a del margen, está hasta por debajo de la media. Al final del verano estará aproximadamente al 50%.

----------


## REEGE

Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente informa
La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 66,1% de su capacidad total 
5/06/2012

Disminuye en -328 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior.


La reserva hidráulica española está al 66,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.755 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -328 hm3 (el -0,6%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -77 hm³ en Guadalquivir y 2 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 72,5%                 

Miño-Sil al 69,4%,

Cantábrico 87,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al  100,0%

Duero al 64,2%

Tajo al 52,6%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 73,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 75,3%

Guadalquivir al 72,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 63,0%

Segura al 53,8%

Júcar al 50,7%

Ebro al 74,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 81,3%

Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Pamplona con 23,0 mm ( 23,0 l/m2).

Más detallado:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-211253-16

----------


## sergi1907

Ahora entraremos en unos meses en los que irán bajando las reservas.

----------


## perdiguera

> Ahora entraremos en unos meses en los que irán bajando las reservas.


Lo normal sería que se gastasen unos 12.000 Hm3.

----------


## embalses al 100%

El José Torán ha bajado un 3% en 1 semana.
Y las cuencas del País Vasco al 100%, increible.

----------


## sergi1907

La cuenca del País Vasco es muy pequeña, y con poco que acompañen las lluvias estará al 100%

----------


## embalses al 100%

> La cuenca del País Vasco es muy pequeña, y con poco que acompañen las lluvias estará al 100%


Ah, bueno, entonces sí es entendible.
Gracias por la aclaración  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Ah, bueno, entonces sí es entendible.
> Gracias por la aclaración


Si te das cuenta, en esta web sólo hay dos embalses en la dicha cuenca, y suman 21 Hm3.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Voy a dejar la actualización de hoy:

*Disminuye en -452 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior*

La reserva hidráulica española está al 65,3% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.303 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -452 hm3 (el -0,8%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -90 hm³ en Guadiana y 2 hm³ en Cantábrico.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 72,8%                 

Miño-Sil al 68,9%,

Cantábrico 87,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 100,0%

Duero al 63,3%

Tajo al 52,0%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 72,0%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 74,8%

Guadalquivir al 71,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 62,4%

Segura al 53,2%

Júcar al 49,7%

Ebro al 73,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 80,8%

 Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo con 39,0 mm (39,0 l/m2).

----------


## REEGE

Gracias embalses al 100%!! Estoy de albañiles hasta... 
Menos mal que ya sólo me quedan dos días.
Una pena que Junio no nos haya traido algunas lluvias. Lo malo es que ahora nos viene lo peor...
Dos meses que serán seguro muy duros. :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

Ahora es lo que toca, bajar cada semana.

Esperemos que este verano sea bueno en cuanto a tormentas.

----------


## ben-amar

¡Esto esta chungo!

IZNAJAR
Caudal 	34,57 m³/s
Porcentaje 	74,98 %

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Esto esta chungo!
> 
> IZNAJAR
> Caudal 	34,57 m³/s
> Porcentaje 	74,98 %


Este año ya no hay solución amigo.

Lo único que nos queda es confiar que el próximo invierno recuperemos todo lo que hemos perdido.

----------


## perdiguera

Tampoco está nada mal al 74%, muchos darían mucho por tener ese porcentaje en sus embalses. Y más en este caso que se trata de un embalse grande e hiperanual. Lo que ocurre es que estás mal acostumbrado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Tampoco está nada mal al 74%, muchos darían mucho por tener ese porcentaje en sus embalses. Y más en este caso que se trata de un embalse grande e hiperanual. Lo que ocurre es que estás mal acostumbrado.


Jeje. Esos dos años que hemos tenido nos han mal acostumbrado... jiji  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Yo me veía ya viendo a La Serena con las 8 compuertas abiertas... pero al final voy a tener que esperar  :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

Disminuye en -530 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior



La reserva hidráulica española está al 64,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 35.773 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -530 hm3 (el -1,0%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -138 hm³ en Ebro y 16 hm³ en Galicia Costa.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 75,1%                 

Miño-Sil al 69,4%,

Cantábrico 87,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%

Duero al 62,2%

Tajo al 51,3%


Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 71,0%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 74,0%

Guadalquivir al 70,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 61,4%

Segura al 52,6%

Júcar al 48,6%

Ebro al 71,9%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 79,6%



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo con 43,6 mm (43,6 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...cm:7-212353-16

----------


## embalses al 100%

Disminuye en -717 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior
*La reserva hidráulica española está al 63,1% de su capacidad total.*

 Actualmente hay 35.056 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -717 hm3 (el -1,3%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -177 hm³ en Duero y 3 hm³ en Galicia Costa.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 75,6%   

Miño-Sil al 69,1%,

Cantábrico 85,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 59,9%

Tajo al 50,1%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 70,0%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 73,2%

Guadalquivir al 68,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 60,7%

Segura al 51,9%

Júcar al 48,0%

Ebro al 70,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 77,9%



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Teruel con 36,6 mm (36,6 l/m2).

----------


## embalses al 100%

*La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 61,4% de su capacidad total*

*Disminuye en -1021 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior*
La reserva hidráulica española está al 61,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.035 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -1021 hm3 (el -1,8%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -246 hm³ en Guadalquivir y 0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 74,3%                 

Miño-Sil al 68,3%,

Cantábrico 82,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 56,6%

Tajo al 48,9%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 68,9%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 72,4%

Guadalquivir al 66,9%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 60,1%

Segura al 51,9%

Júcar al 46,9%

Ebro al 68,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 77,9%


Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián con 43,3 mm (43,3 l/m2).

----------


## F. Lázaro

¡¡Llamando a las nubes!! ¡¡Llamando a las nubes!!

¡¡Se solicita vuestra presencia!!...

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Embalses por colocar la Reserva... Bestial esos más de 1.000 hm "chupados".
Nos esperan dos meses muy duros chicos. :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Cuando lo miré, dije "ostras, batacazo que ha pegado esta semana..."
Pero lo peor, es que solo una cuarta parte, es del Guadalquivir.

----------


## sergi1907

Más de 1000 hm3 es una barbaridad y más teniendo en cuenta que estamos empezando el verano y nos quedan al menos tres meses de bajadas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Más de 1000 hm3 es una barbaridad y más teniendo en cuenta que estamos empezando el verano y nos quedan al menos tres meses de bajadas.


Buen chupetón el que le hemos pegado esta semana a los embalses, un Iznájar enterito  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

*La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 60,0% de su capacidad total*

*Disminuye en -750 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior*
La reserva hidráulica española está al 60,0% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 33.259 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -750 hm3 (*el -1,4%*) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -169 hm³ en Ebro y 0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas del País Vasco.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 73,5%                 

Miño-Sil al 67,8%,

Cantábrico 79,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 54,9%

Tajo al 47,9%

Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 67,9%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 71,4%

Guadalquivir al 65,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 58,9%

Segura al 50,0%

Júcar al 45,9%

Ebro al 65,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 74,3%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Huesca con 31,0 mm (31,0 l/m2).

----------


## sergi1907

Una buena bajada :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

Normalmente baja del orden de 12.000 Hm3 en el verano, y por ahora lleva esa media, lo que ocurre es que ni el otoño, ni el invierno, ni la primavera han sido "productivos" por lo que la bajada ha sido mucho más notoria. Es decir estamos, por ahora, como siempre.

Gracias a los años anteriores, que fueron excepcionales, hoy estamos más o menos por la media de los últimos 10 años, lo cual no es malo. Si el año nuevo comienza normal seguiremos como ahora pero si viene otro año seco, pues tendremos que vivir de las reservas de nuestros embalses, hasta que duren.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> si viene otro año seco, pues tendremos que vivir de las reservas de nuestros embalses, hasta que duren.


Pues tendremos que hacer como la gente de Alcocer, que echaron el Cristo al río porque no quiso llover... (o por lo menos eso se cuenta  :Big Grin: )

----------


## embalses al 100%

*La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 58,7% de su capacidad total*

*Disminuye en -758 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior*
La reserva hidráulica española está al 58,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 32.501 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -758 hm3 (el -1,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -206 hm³ en Ebro y 0 hm³ en Galicia Costa.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 73,5%                 

Miño-Sil al 67,1%,

Cantábrico 76,6%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 53,1%

Tajo al 47,0%

Guadiana al 66,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 70,5%

Guadalquivir al 64,0%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 58,2%

Segura al 49,3%

Júcar al 44,7%

Ebro al 63,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 72,7%

Las precipitaciones han afectados a las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en *San Sebastián, con 20,0 mm (20,0 l/m2).*

Fuente

Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Embalses al 100% por colocar la noticia... Triste, muy triste se avecina lo que queda de año...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Gracias Embalses al 100% por colocar la noticia... Triste, muy triste se avecina lo que queda de año...


Como no haga un Otoño en condiciones, vamos a llegar a Navidades con restricciones.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 57% de su capacidad total*

*Disminuye en -904 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior*
La reserva hidráulica española está al 57,0% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 31.597 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de *-904 hm3 (el -1,6%)* con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -251 hm³ en Ebro y 0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas del País Vasco.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 71,8%                 

Miño-Sil al 65,6%,

Cantábrico 72,0%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 51,2%

Tajo al 46,2%

Guadiana al 65,5%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 69,5%

Guadalquivir al 62,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 57,3%

Segura al 48,5%

Júcar al 43,6%

Ebro al 59,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 70,2% 

Las precipitaciones han sido nulas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián, con 4,1 mm (4,1 l/m2).

----------


## F. Lázaro

900 Hm3 de una atacada...

Si el año 2010 batió records, éste 2012 también los va a batir, pero al revés  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y ahora bajan más rápido, porque los cuencos son más estrechos conforme bajas.
Al final del verano se quedará en torno al 40% y como no llueva, verás...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Las reservas del Segura ha bajado casi un 20% respecto al año anterior

----------


## sergi1907

Ver que el embalse de Siurana ha bajado 3 Hm3, es impresionante.

----------


## perdiguera

Sequía, incendios, crisis, paro, hambre, todavía nos faltan dos plagas. Parece una maldición.

----------


## REEGE

La que nos espera chicos... una sequía en toda regla!!
Es lo que parece toca, aunque no lo queramos... igual de raros son los años 2009 y 2010 que tuvimos agua a tope, que éste 2012 y presumiblemente el 2013... Mucho me temo que lo pasaremos mal (por si no tuviesemos bastante con la crisis... crisis también hidráulica)... :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Es lo que parece toca, aunque no lo queramos... igual de raros son los años 2009 y 2010 que tuvimos agua a tope, que éste 2012 y presumiblemente el 2013...


¿Agua a tope en 2009? A si te has confundido con 2011...  :Big Grin: 

Vamos no sé por allí, pero por aquí, 2009 fue una tragedia, Alange al 20%, Cijara al 25%, La Serena al 30%...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿Agua a tope en 2009? A si te has confundido con 2011... 
> 
> Vamos no sé por allí, pero por aquí, 2009 fue una tragedia, Alange al 20%, Cijara al 25%, La Serena al 30%...


Sí, 2009, era el record de menor precipitación que tenía, antes que este año.
Aquel año cayeron 525L/m2, cuando lo normal, son unos 700L/m2. Aunque este año, será dificil de superar, tan solo 285L/m2.

----------


## sergi1907

Espera a ver el que viene, puede ser peor que este.

----------


## ben-amar

Este es el lamentable estado de Iznajar:
IZNAJAR
Caudal 	35,02 m³/s
Porcentaje 	64,81 %

En las fechas que estamos, medio verano, y ya se han consumido 200 m³/s desde marzo

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Este es el lamentable estado de Iznajar:
> IZNAJAR
> Caudal 	35,02 m³/s
> Porcentaje 	64,81 %
> 
> En las fechas que estamos, medio verano, y ya se han consumido 200 m³/s desde marzo


Pues verás a principio de Septiembre, cuando ronde el 40% más o menos.
El José Torán lo tiene ya al 58%, y lo bajarán, supongo hasta el 45%.

----------


## sergi1907

Me parece que dentro de poco haremos muchas fotos de cemento y pocas de agua.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me parece que dentro de poco haremos muchas fotos de cemento y pocas de agua.


Me parece a mí que sí...  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

Cemento y barro, mucho barro.

----------


## ben-amar

Pues para cuando eso ocurra pongo las que tengo de cuando estaba al 85%; mas o menos, y a recrearse.
Quien no se consuela es por que no quiere jejejj

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

La cuenca del Segura pierde 10hm3.

Todas las cuancas de España están en números rojos, ni una sola cuenca en números azules :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye en -843 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior. 

La reserva hidráulica española está al 55,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 30.754 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -843 hm3 (el -1,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -233 hm³ en Ebro y 0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas del País Vasco.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 69,7%                 

Miño-Sil al 63,8%,

Cantábrico 71,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 49,2%

Tajo al 45,3%

Guadiana al 64,4%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 68,8%

Guadalquivir al 61,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 56,6%

Segura al 47,6%

Júcar al 42,5%

Ebro al 56,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 68,1%

Más detallado aquí:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-217523-16

----------


## sergi1907

Cuesta abajo y sin frenos :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y el mes de Agosto por delante...

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye en -846 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior. 

La reserva hidráulica española está al 54,0% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 29.908 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -846 hm3 (el -1,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -222 hm³ en Ebro y 0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 67,5%                 

Miño-Sil al 61,7%,

Cantábrico 68,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 47,2%

Tajo al 44,4%

Guadiana al 63,2%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 68,0%

Guadalquivir al 59,8%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 55,8%

Segura al 46,9%

Júcar al 41,5%

Ebro al 53,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 68,1%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Huesca, con 21,0 mm (21,0 l/m2).

*Fuente:MAGRAMA*

Más detallado aquí:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-217946-16

----------


## maria fresnedas

*Fuente:MAGRAMA*

Más "leña al fuego"... Que pena!!!!!!! :Frown: 

El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente informa:
La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 52,4% de su capacidad total.  
14/08/2012 

Disminuye en -853 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior.

La reserva hidráulica española está al 52,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 29.055 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -853 hm3 (el -1,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -242 hm³ en Ebro y 0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 65,6%                 

Miño-Sil al 59,9%,

Cantábrico 67,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2%

Duero al 45,2%

Tajo al 43,5%

Guadiana al 62,3%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 66,9%

Guadalquivir al 58,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 54,9%

Segura al 45,8%

Júcar al 40,5%

Ebro al 50,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 68,1%



Las precipitaciones han sido nulas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo, con 0,9 mm (0,9 l/m2).

Más detalle aquí:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-218093-16

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que mal, que mal, que mal...

----------


## sergi1907

Los embalses de Tarragona este año dan pena, espero que a final de mes lleguen las tormentas, si no es así podemos tener problemas.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias niña por poner la actualización!!!
No me daba tiempo!!
Que lástima como va todo... Hoy un "experto" echaba la culpa a la sequía y las altas temperaturas lo de tanto incendio éste año!!
Por el Fresnedas ya estamos muy cerca del 48%... :Mad:

----------


## jlois

Menos mal que funciona esa secretaría... y recalco el acento, jejeje y a la persona que la gestiona. Chapó por María. Por esta zona un poco al norte , las lluvias que han llegado darán una tregua al ciclo de incendios que había comenzado. Y por un tiempo dejaremos de escuchar comentarios de índole política justificando lo injustificable y haciendo méritos dónde no debe haberlos. pues la lucha contra los incendios no debería ser más que una medida final , el proceso debería iniciarse mucho antes... en el cuidado y potenciación de recursos y personal para la limpieza y gestión de nuestros bosques. Prevenir más que paliar.

----------


## perdiguera

Completamente de acuerdo, jlois.

----------


## REEGE

*Fuente:MAGRAMA*

Disminuye en -829 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior. 

La reserva hidráulica española está al 51,0% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 28.226 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -829 hm3 (el -1,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -247 hm³ en Ebro y 0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 64,8%                 

Miño-Sil al 58,8%,

Cantábrico 65,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2%

Duero al 43,4%

Tajo al 42,7%

Guadiana al 61,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 66,1%

Guadalquivir al 56,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 54,0%

Segura al 44,9%

Júcar al 39,5%

Ebro al 47,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 68,1% 

Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo, con 27,5 mm (27,5 l/m2).

Más detallado aquí:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-218292-16

----------


## sergi1907

Ahora mismo estamos por debajo de la media de los últimos años, y aún quedan unas cuantas semanas hasta que la situación pueda cambiar.

----------


## REEGE

Después de tener unos niveles extraordinarios durante 2010 y 2011 volvemos a la cruda realidad, sequía, gastos excesivos y futuro incierto!!
Debemos tener una mayor concienciación sobre el agua y dar una educación más extensa a los que vienen detrás de nosotros sobre su uso y ahorro. No digo que una posible solución fuese la subida de precio de éste bien, pero el gobierno debería tomar cartas en el asunto y penalizar su derroche. Todos sabemos de lo fácil que es abrir el grifo y aprovecharse del agua, pero hasta ahí hay un complejo entramado que nadie valoramos.
Sobre las reservas hidráulicas lo que más me sigue llamando la atención es la sangría que se ha cometido con el Tajo, me parece excesiva e incomprensible.
Un saludo y a rezar y cantar bajo una ducha rápida...jejeje

----------


## REEGE

Hoy La1 ha hecho un gran seguimiento a las reservas hidráulicas y nos ha dado una vuelta por como están las cosas por las cuencas españolas!!
Han salido imágenes de Cuerda del Pozo, La Sotonera, El Atazar... Y hablando presidentes de confederaciones, regantes, ayuntamientos sobre la sequía de éstos dos años y como ahorrar agua.
Mas de 5 minutos hablando de embalses y reservas hidráulicas... veremos si las demás cadenas ofrecen un buen seguimiento
 *¡¡¡¡VAMOS ROBERTO!!!!*

----------


## REEGE

Disminuye en -682 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior. 

La reserva hidráulica española está al 49,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 27.502 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -682 hm3 (el -1,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -235 hm³ en Ebro y 0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas del País Vasco.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 63,6%                 

Miño-Sil al 57,5%,

Cantábrico 64,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2%

Duero al 41,7%

Tajo al 41,8%

Guadiana al 60,2%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 65,4%

Guadalquivir al 56,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 53,2%

Segura al 43,7%

Júcar al 38,4%

Ebro al 44,0%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 60,2%

Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Réus, con 26,0 mm (26,0 l/m2).

Más detallado aquí:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-218668-16

----------


## embalses al 100%

De las 14 cuencas, 5 se encuentran ya por debajo del 50% y u8na por debajo del 40%.
El resto, menos las del País Vasco, se encuentran todas por debajo del 65%.
Que feo se todo.

----------


## REEGE

El Fresnedas al verlo al 47% después de los años atrás de bonanza... da pena!!
Ahora desde que estoy allí, es la vez que más bajo está y me temo que lo veré mucho más bajo.
Dos o tres metros más de bajada y os enseñaré por fotos la toma alta, aunque ojala y eso no ocurra!! :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

Disminuye en -653 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 48,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 26.797 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -653 hm3 (el -1,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -213 hm³ en Ebro y -1 hm³ en Cuencas Internas del País Vasco.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 62,4%                 

Miño-Sil al 55,9%,

Cantábrico 63,0%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 71,4%

Duero al 40,4%

Tajo al 41,2%

Guadiana al 59,4%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 64,7%

Guadalquivir al 55,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 52,3%

Segura al 42,9%

Júcar al 37,8%

Ebro al 41,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 59,6%

Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián, con 62,2 mm (62,2 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-219366-16

----------


## embalses al 100%

Anda, perdemos el 50% ya.
Y no se esperan lluvias abundantes ni generalizadas en los próximos 15 días.

----------


## sergi1907

Disminuye en -502 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 47,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 26.295 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -502 hm3 (el -0,9%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -192 hm³ en Ebro y 0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 60,4%                 

Miño-Sil al 53,9%,

Cantábrico 61,6%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 71,4%

Duero al 39,7%

Tajo al 41,2%

Guadiana al 58,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 64,2%

Guadalquivir al 54,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 51,6%

Segura al 42,1%

Júcar al 37,2%

Ebro al 38,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 59,6%

 Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Navacerrada, con 27,0 mm (27,0 l/m2)

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-220049-16

----------


## embalses al 100%

Baja, pero ya baja menos. al 47%. Y sin lluvias es Septiembre.
Y la del Ebro, pide a gritos un buen temporal de lluvias.

----------


## sergi1907

Disminuye en -527 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 46,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 25.688 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -527 hm3 (el -1,0%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -166 hm³ en Ebro y 0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 58,3%                 

Miño-Sil al 51,9%,

Cantábrico 61,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 71,4%

Duero al 38,6%

Tajo al 40,3%

Guadiana al 58,2%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 63,7%

Guadalquivir al 53,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 50,7%

Segura al 40,9%

Júcar al 36,6%

Ebro al 36,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 56,4%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Zaragoza, con 27,0 mm (27,0 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-220491-16

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uf el Ebro, Uff el Júcar, como no le de por ponerse interesante el Mediterráneo...

----------


## Luján

> Uf el Ebro, Uff el Júcar, como no le de por ponerse interesante el Mediterráneo...


Pues de lo que se esperaba, ni una gota por aquí.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias chicos por las actualizaciones, ya que ultimamente no tenga mucho tiempo para estar con vosotros... Que rabia, pero la causa lo merece!! Ya están terminadas practicamente mis vacaciones y he podido disfrutar poco, pero bueno...
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Disminuye en -463 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 45,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 25.225 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -463 hm3 (el -0,8%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -154 hm³ en Ebro y 0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 56,1%                 

Miño-Sil al 49,2%,

Cantábrico 60,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 71,4%

Duero al 37,9%

Tajo al 40,0%

Guadiana al 57,9%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 63,3%

Guadalquivir al 52,9%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 50,0%

Segura al 39,4%

Júcar al 36,2%

Ebro al 34,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 56,4%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo, con 36,6 mm (36,6 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-220844-16

----------


## REEGE

La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 45,5% de su capacidad total. 
2/10/2012
Disminuye en -29 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior. 

La reserva hidráulica española está al 45,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 25.180 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -29 hm3 (el -0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -70 hm³ en Ebro y 62 hm³ en Cuencas Mediterránea Andaluza.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 55,7%                 

Miño-Sil al 48,0%,

Cantábrico 59,6%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 61,9%

Duero al 37,6%

Tajo al 40,2%

Guadiana al 58,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 63,6%

Guadalquivir al 52,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 55,3%

Segura al 41,2%

Júcar al 36,3%

Ebro al 33,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 53,7%

Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Jerez de la Frontera, con 132,0 mm (132,0 l/m2).

Más detalle aquí:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-221885-16
Se nota que anotan los datos con una semana de retraso ya que no nos hablan de los más de 200 lm/2 que cayeron en algunos sitios...

----------


## REEGE

La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 45,2% de su capacidad total.
9/10/2012
Disminuye en -115 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior. 

La reserva hidráulica española está al 45,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 25.065 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -115 hm3 (el -0,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -53 hm³ en Ebro y 29 hm³ en Guadalquivir.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 53,7%                 

Miño-Sil al 46,9%,

Cantábrico 58,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 61,9%

Duero al 37,1%

Tajo al 40,0%

Guadiana al 58,3%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 63,7%

Guadalquivir al 53,0%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 54,9%

Segura al 40,5%

Júcar al 36,4%

Ebro al 32,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 53,0%

Las precipitaciones han sido nulas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela, con 14,0 mm (14,0 l/m2).

*Fuente:magrama.es*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sigue bajando...

4 días de lluvias(aunque sean abundantes), no sirven para nada, y menos después del verano.
Nos hace falta un buen tren de borrascas, si no, la veo bajando hasta Noviembre.

----------


## sergi1907

Es muy urgente un cambio de tendencia.

Todas las cuencas están bastante mal, pero la del Ebro la veo bajo mínimos.

----------


## Luján

En la del Júcar las cosas no van nada bien tampoco. Este sábado estuve en el embalse de Ulldecona y está por debajo del nivel de embalse muerto. 0.1 Hm3.

Pondré fotos en cuanto tenga un rato.

----------


## sergi1907

Disminuye en -288 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 44,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 24.777 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución durante este periodo de -288 hm3 (el -0,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -82 hm³ en Tajo y 0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas del País Vasco.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 53,4%                 

Miño-Sil al 46,0%,

Cantábrico 58,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 61,9%

Duero al 36,2%

Tajo al 39,3%

Guadiana al 58,2%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 63,2%

Guadalquivir al 53,0%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 54,4%

Segura al 40,1%

Júcar al 36,3%

Ebro al 32,0%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 51,9%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia, con 75,0 mm (75,0 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-225851-16

----------


## REEGE

La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 45,6% de su capacidad total. 
23/10/2012
Aumenta en 475 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior. 

La reserva hidráulica española está al 45,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 25.252 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 475 hm3 (el 0,9%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -21 hm³ en Miño-Sil y 496 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 53,2%                 

Miño-Sil al 45,3%,

Cantábrico 59,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 61,9%

Duero al 36,4%

Tajo al 39,3%

Guadiana al 58,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 63,0%

Guadalquivir al 52,9%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 54,0%

Segura al 39,9%

Júcar al 36,5%

Ebro al 38,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 51,9%

Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia, con 144,0 mm (144,0 l/m2).

----------


## sergi1907

Por fin una subida.

Si se confirman las últimas previsiones de lluvia podemos tener ahora unas semanas de continuas subidas, es lo que toca en esta época del año.

----------


## REEGE

Aumenta en 610 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior. 

La reserva hidráulica española está al 46,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 25.836 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 610 hm3 (el 1,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -67 hm³ en Duero y 587 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 52,2%                 

Miño-Sil al 44,6%,

Cantábrico 61,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%

Duero al 35,5%

Tajo al 39,1%

Guadiana al 58,2%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 64,4%

Guadalquivir al 53,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 55,5%

Segura al 39,7%

Júcar al 36,8%

Ebro al 46,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 52,6%

Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Málaga, con 102,0 mm (102,0 l/m2).

----------


## perdiguera

Parece que Mequinenza ha recogido la miseria de más de 290 Hm3

----------


## REEGE

Que ganas tengo que llegue el martes para ver la subida que ha experimentado el GUADALQUIVIR!!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## perdiguera

¿Sólo el Guadaquivir?

----------


## sergi1907

Todas las cuencas van a tener buenas subidas, espectacular sigue siendo la subida de Mequinenza, que ya supera los 900Hm3

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo ya estoy deseando ver el parte de mañana, más que por el volumen, para ver los datos de precipitación.

----------


## REEGE

La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 48,3% de su capacidad total.
Aumenta en 881 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior.
6/11/2012 

Actualmente hay 26.717 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 881 hm3 (el 1,6%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -47 hm³ en Duero y 468 hm³ en Guadalquivir.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 49,9%                 

Miño-Sil al 44,1%,

Cantábrico 62,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%

Duero al 34,9%

Tajo al 39,3%

Guadiana al 60,2%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 65,8%

Guadalquivir al 59,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 58,4%

Segura al 40,7%

Júcar al 37,1%

Ebro al 49,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 57,8%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Cáceres, con 100,0 mm (100,0 l/m2).

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente noticia, a ver vemos todas las cuencas por encima del 50% antes de que llegue el invierno.

----------


## embalses al 100%

La del Guadalquivir es la que más ha subido, un 5%, más de 500Hm3. Es un subidón.
Y con las lluvias de esta semana, va a subir bastante más.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Tras las abundantes lluvias durante la semana pasada en la cuenca del Segura, y el reventón del río Mundo con un caudal de *60m3/s*.

El Camarillas pierde 3hm3

El Cenajo gana 3hm3

El Talave aumenta 7hm3 con motivo del reventón del Mundo

Y el embalse que más a subido....La Fuensanta, con una subida de 9hm3

El embalse de Puentes gana 1hm3

Santomera pierde 1hm3.

La cuenca del Segura aumenta 11hm3 su reserva, casi un 1%.

Y con las lluvias que se prevén para esta semana aumentarán bastante las reservas en la cuenca

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La cuenca del Segura aumenta 11hm3 su reserva, casi un 1%.
> 
> Y con las lluvias que se prevén para esta semana aumentarán bastante las reservas en la cuenca


Y aún así, se sigue trasvasando agua. ¡¡Viva la gestión hidrológica eficiente!!

----------


## sergi1907

No entiendo que siga funcionando el trasvase, y menos con las lluvias que paree que van a seguir cayendo...

----------


## Luján

Es lo de siempre. La zona regable del trasvase sólo se puede regar con agua del trasvase. Todo lo que caiga en la cuenca es para el sistema cuenca.

Otra cosa es que la cuenca tenga superhabit y pueda regar también la zona del trasvase. Pero por ley, no puede ser.

----------


## REEGE

Superávit Luján que eso es un daño colateral de los "buenos"...jejeje
Como asome Perdiguera... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Y ya hablando del tema de debate... lo de siempre, una barbaridad tras otra de como va la gestión hidráulica en España.

----------


## Luján

> Superávit Luján que eso es un daño colateral de los "buenos"...jejeje
> Como asome Perdiguera...
> Y ya hablando del tema de debate... lo de siempre, una barbaridad tras otra de como va la gestión hidráulica en España.


Pues sí  :Embarrassment: . De haber -> habit -> super-habit -> superhabit.

----------


## REEGE

MUY BUENAS NOTICIAS!!!
Aumenta en 1.243 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior. 

La reserva hidráulica española está al 50,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 27.960 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 1.243 hm3 (el 2,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -35 hm³ en Duero y 505 hm³ en Guadalquivir.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 51,9%                 

Miño-Sil al 43,9%,

Cantábrico 62,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%

Duero al 34,4%

Tajo al 40,5%

Guadiana al 62,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 71,2%

Guadalquivir al 65,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 67,6%

Segura al 43,5%

Júcar al 37,8%

Ebro al 51,0%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 57,9%

Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Tarifa, con 135,0 mm (135,0 l/m2).

*Fuente:magrama.es*

----------


## sergi1907

Excelentes noticias.

Ahora toca mantener esta dinámica positiva durante todo el otoño e invierno y esperar a que las lluvias afecten a toda la península.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Tras el reventón del río Mundo, las lluvias y las nevadas en la cuenca del Segura, los embalses Talave y Fuensanta han subido una bestialidad:

Agua embalsada: *496hm3* (43,47%) sube *32hm3* (2,8%)

El embalse del Argos sube 1hm3 y se sitúa con 7hm3 (70%)

El embalse del Camarillas sube 3hm3 y se sitúa con 16hm3

El embalse de Crevillente sube 1hm3 y se sitúa con 7hm3

El embalse del Cenajo sube 3hm3 y se sitúa con 237hm3

El embalse del Talave sube *10hm3* y se sitúa con *20hm3*

El embalse de la Fuensanta sube *15hm3* y se sitúa con *90hm3*

El embalse de Valdeinfierno pierde 1hm3 y se sitúa con 2hm3

Los demás embalse no sufren variaciones significativas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Toma ya!

Vaya subidon que ha pegado. Y casi la mitad, es del Guadalquivir.

----------


## REEGE

20/11/2012
Aumenta en 362 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior. 

La reserva hidráulica española está al 51,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 28.322 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 362 hm3 (el 0,7%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -94 hm³ en Duero y 134 hm³ en Guadalquivir.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Galicia Costa se encuentra al 50,9%                 

Miño-Sil al 44,3%,

Cantábrico 64,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%

Duero al 33,2%

Tajo al 40,6%

Guadiana al 64,3%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 72,4%

Guadalquivir al 66,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 72,9%

Segura al 45,5%

Júcar al 38,8%

Ebro al 52,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 57,9%

Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Tortosa, con 134,2 mm (134,2 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-232229-16
*
Fuente:magrama.es*

----------


## embalses al 100%

El Guadalquivir se va a llenar en 4 semanas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Es una buena noticia, pero hacen falta borrascas que cubran toda la península, la cuenca del Duero está bajo mínimos.

----------


## sergi1907

De los datos de los embalses y de la página de embalses.net ha desaparecido el embalse de El Catllar.
Ya hace semanas que la Agencia Catalana del Agua no da datos de este embalse.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Será consecuencia de aquellas negociaciones para cerrarlo? o por el contrario será que la ACA no tiene un duro o que realmente es de Repsol y este no invierte nada de nada. Si es cierto esto último, que sería concesión no propiedad, aún debería la ACA monitorizarlo.
Yo creo que mientras que exista la presa se deben de mantener las observaciones y los mecanismos de medición, porque estando como está en una zona propicia a las trombas de agua, si se olvidan de él puede dar lugar a una catástrofe peliaguda.
La última vez que estuve, ya hacía gala de una falta de mantenimiento espectacular.
Son las cosas de este país, estado o nación, como más guste, nuestro.

----------


## REEGE

27/11/2012
Aumenta en 344 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior. 

La reserva hidráulica española está al 51,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 28.666 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 344 hm3 (el 0,6%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -58 hm³ en Duero y 236 hm³ en Guadalquivir.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 64,3%                     

Miño-Sil al 44,3%,

Galicia Costa 50,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%

Duero al 32,4%

Tajo al 40,9%

Guadiana al 65,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 72,7%

Guadalquivir al 69,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 71,2%

Segura al 46,1%

Júcar al 39,3%

Ebro al 53,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 57,5%

Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo, con 41,0 mm (41,0 l/m2).

----------


## REEGE

*Fuente:MAGRAMA.es*
4/12/2012
Aumenta en 315 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior. 

La reserva hidráulica española está al 52,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 28.981 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 315 hm3 (el 0,6%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -39 hm³ en Duero y 201 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 65,7%                     

Miño-Sil al 44,0%,

Galicia Costa 54,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2%

Duero al 31,9%

Tajo al 41,1%

Guadiana al 65,3%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 72,8%

Guadalquivir al 69,8%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 71,5%

Segura al 46,2%

Júcar al 39,6%

Ebro al 55,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 57,5%

Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián, con 121,0 mm (121,0 l/m2).

Más detallado aquí:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...cm:7-234422-16

----------


## REEGE

*Fuente:magrama.es*
11/12/2012
Aumenta en 291 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior. 

La reserva hidráulica española está al 52,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 29.272 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 291 hm3 (el 0,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -51 hm³ en Tajo y 224 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 68,1%                       

Miño-Sil al 45,1%,

Galicia Costa 54,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 31,9%

Tajo al 40,6%

Guadiana al 65,5%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 73,4%

Guadalquivir al 70,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 71,8%

Segura al 46,8%

Júcar al 39,7%

Ebro al 58,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 56,9%

Las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia, con 73,0 mm (73,0 l/m2).

Más detallado aquí:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...cm:7-234677-16

SIGUEN LAS SUBIDAS... buena señal!!!!!

----------


## perdiguera

Si no sube ahora, invierno y primavera, no sé cuando va a subir

----------


## REEGE

La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 54,1% de su capacidad total.
18/12/2012
Aumenta en 670 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior. 

Actualmente hay 29.942 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 670 hm3 (el 1,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -10 hm³ en Tajo y 204 hm³ en Miño-Sil.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 73,3%                     

Miño-Sil al 51,8%,

Galicia Costa 66,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 33,0%

Tajo al 40,5%

Guadiana al 66,0%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 74,2%

Guadalquivir al 70,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 72,4%

Segura al 47,9%

Júcar al 40,1%

Ebro al 61,3%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 56,4%

Las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 161,0 mm (161,0 l/m2).

Más detallado aquí:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...cm:7-237692-16

*QUE SIGA LA FIESTA!!!!!*
Fuente:magrama.es

----------


## sergi1907

Aumenta en 841 Hm3 respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 55,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 30.783 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento durante este periodo de 841 hm3 (el 1,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -5 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña y 194 hm³ en Duero.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 72,8%                     

Miño-Sil al 57,1%,

Galicia Costa 73,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 35,6%

Tajo al 41,0%

Guadiana al 66,4%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 74,6%

Guadalquivir al 72,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 72,5%

Segura al 49,4%

Júcar al 40,4%

Ebro al 63,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 55,7%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 54,0 mm (54,0 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-238340-16

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Sergi por la actualización...
Parece ser que sigue la fiesta, algo lógico para éstas fechas de año hidrológico!!
841hm3 son muchos litros de agua, jejeje
Como diría el amigo Ben-amar, es casi un Iznájar!!!

----------


## sergi1907

Aumenta en 89 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 55,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 30.872 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 89 hm3 (el 0,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -43 hm³ en Ebro y 62 hm³ en Guadalquivir.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 72,0%                     

Miño-Sil al 57,1%,

Galicia Costa al 72,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 90,5%

Duero al 36,4%

Tajo al 41,0%

Guadiana al 66,7%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 74,7%

Guadalquivir al 73,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 72,5%

Segura al 50,1%

Júcar al 40,1%

Ebro al 62,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 54,9%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo con 64,2 mm (64,2 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-238497-16

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me hace gracia, porque abajo, donde pone las precipitaciones. Casi siempre pone escasas, pero siempre en la localidad que más ha llovido, ha caído una barbaridad de agua.

----------


## sergi1907

Aumenta en 97 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior

La reserva hidráulica española está al 56% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 30.969 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 97 hm3 (el 0,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -14 hm³ en Ebro y 39 hm³ en Tajo.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 70,1%                     

Miño-Sil al 57,1%,

Galicia Costa al 72,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 90,5%

Duero al 36,5%

Tajo al 41,4%

Guadiana al 67,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 74,7%

Guadalquivir al 73,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 72,6%

Segura al 50,8%

Júcar al 40,8%

Ebro al 62,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 54,9%

 Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo con 36 mm (36 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-243085-16

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aunque algunas cuencas cuentan de buena salud, creo que es un porcentaje bajo para la época en la que estamos. 56%. Debería de estar por lo menos a un 65%.

Y las cuencas del centro, sufren una gran sequía.

----------


## perdiguera

La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 56,0% de su capacidad total

*Aumenta en 7 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior*

La reserva hidráulica española está al 56,0% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 30.976 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 7 hm3 (el 0,0%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -31 hm³ en Miño-Sil y 30 hm³ en Guadalquivir. 
La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:
Cantábrico se encuentra al 70,6% 
Miño-Sil al 56,1%,
Galicia Costa al 69,2%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 71,4%
Duero al 36,3%
Tajo al 41,5%
Guadiana al 67,3%
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 74,7%
Guadalquivir al 73,5%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 72,3%
Segura al 51,1%
Júcar al 40,9%
Ebro al 62,9%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 54,1%
Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 45 mm (45 l/m2).
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-247726-16

Esperemos que la semana que viene suba por las dos.

----------


## sergi1907

Hacen falta lluvias generales de forma urgente o al menos buenas nevadas para tener reservas futuras.

----------


## perdiguera

Aumenta en 1.612 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 58,9% de su capacidad total.
Actualmente hay 32.588 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 1.612 hm3 (el 2,9%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -3 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña y 436 hm³ en Miño-Sil. 
La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 89,4% 
Miño-Sil al 70,5%,
Galicia Costa al 83,5%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%
Duero al 39,3%
Tajo al 43,7%
Guadiana al 69,3%
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 77,1%
Guadalquivir al 74,0%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 73,2%
Segura al 52,8%
Júcar al 41,4%
Ebro al 65,3%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 53,6%

Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo con 236,0 mm (236,0 l/m2).
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-253355-16

¡Qué lástima que no haya un embalse cerca de Vigo!

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Perdiguera... Y la semana que viene más!! El Guadalquivir tendrá una buena subida tambien, pero lo del Miño y Ebro es impresionante.

----------


## rodaballo

> Aumenta en 1.612 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
> La reserva hidráulica española está al 58,9% de su capacidad total.
> Actualmente hay 32.588 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 1.612 hm3 (el 2,9%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -3 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña y 436 hm³ en Miño-Sil. 
> La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:
> 
> Cantábrico se encuentra al 89,4% 
> Miño-Sil al 70,5%,
> Galicia Costa al 83,5%
> Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%
> ...


Hola

Cerca de Vigo hay embalses, pero son de juguete. Creo que el más cercano es el de Zamans, que si no me equivoco tiene 2 Hm3 de capacidad. Y el que abastace a Vigo y comarca es el de Eiras, con 22 Hm3. Una vez eschuché que en época de lluvias el embalse de Eiras vertía el equivalente al consumo de una ciudad como Madrid cada día, epro no tengo ni idea de si ese dato es cierto o es una leyenda urbana...

Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 62,4% de su capacidad total

Aumenta en 1.940 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 62,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.528 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 1.940 hm3 (el 3,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -4 hm³ en Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza y 448 hm³ en Guadalquivir. 
La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:
Cantábrico se encuentra al 90,4% 
Miño-Sil al 78,4%,
Galicia Costa al 84,8%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%
Duero al 43,0%
Tajo al 47,1%
Guadiana al 72,2%
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 80,5%
Guadalquivir al 79,5%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 72,9%
Segura al 55,3%
Júcar al 41,8%
Ebro al 68,5%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 53,5%
Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 104,0 mm (104,0 l/m2).
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-258746-16

Una excelente noticia que hacía tiempo que no se producía y ya se le echaba a faltar.

----------


## sergi1907

Impresionante subida!

A ver si sigue esta tendencia.

----------


## sergi1907

Aumenta en 1.251 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 64,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 35.779 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 1.251 hm3 (el 2,3%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre 0 hm³ en Cuenca Internas de Cataluña y 451 hm³ en Duero.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 89,9%                     

Miño-Sil al 82,7%,

Galicia Costa al 88,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 95,2%

Duero al 49,0%

Tajo al 48,9%

Guadiana al 73,3%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 81,3%

Guadalquivir al 81,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 73,5%

Segura al 56,3%

Júcar al 42,3%

Ebro al 70,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 53,5%



Las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 93,4 mm (93,4 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-260801-16

----------


## F. Lázaro

Necesitamos más lluvia, chuvia, pluja, euri, etc.

----------


## sergi1907

Aumenta en 333 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior

La reserva hidráulica española está al 65,3% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.107 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 333 hm3 (el 0,6%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -58 hm³ en Miño-Sil y 261 hm³ en Duero.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 88,9%                     

Miño-Sil al 80,8%,

Galicia Costa al 88,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 95,2%

Duero al 52,5%

Tajo al 49,6%

Guadiana al 73,7%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 81,8%

Guadalquivir al 82,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 73,7%

Segura al 56,3%

Júcar al 42,5%

Ebro al 69,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 52,9%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 135,0 mm (135,0 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-262794-16

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Sergi.
Que siga la fiesta del agua y esperemos llegar a los 75% con otro empujoncito y esas buenas nevadas.

----------


## Luján

El júcar sigue bajo mínimos. La situación aquí es más que preocupante.

----------


## perdiguera

Dos apuntes.
El Júcar está a unos 300 hm3 del año pasado por debajo, pero a otros 300 hm3 por encima de la media de 10 años.
En los datos faltan los hm3 en que ha aumentado la cuenca del Segura pues no pone movimiento en esta cuenca, tal y como ha comentado antes el amigo Antonio Callejas.

----------


## REEGE

La reserva hidráulica española está al 66,0% de su capacidad total. 

Actualmente hay 36.500 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 394 hm3 (el 0,7%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -4 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña y 138 hm³ en Duero.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 90,5%                     

Miño-Sil al 81,4%,

Galicia Costa al 88,6%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 100,0%

Duero al 54,3%

Tajo al 50,3%

Guadiana al 74,0%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 82,1%

Guadalquivir al 82,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 73,7%

Segura al 56,4%

Júcar al 42,7%

Ebro al 70,9%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 51,8%

Las precipitaciones han afectado a toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Bilbao-Bilbo con 99,9 mm (99,9 l/m2).


Mas detallado aquí:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-263566-16

----------


## perdiguera

Me alegra ver como suben.
El Duero ha subido en los últimos 3 meses más de 1.500 Hm3, estaba muy bajo y aún le falta bastante para estar normal.
En Cataluña, como vamos al revés, pues seguimos bajando.

----------


## REEGE

La reserva hidráulica española está al 67,4% de su capacidad total. 

Actualmente hay 37.267 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 747 hm3 (el 1,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -6 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña y 240 hm³ en Guadalquivir.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 85,0%                     

Miño-Sil al 81,7%,

Galicia Costa al 89,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 95,2%

Duero al 55,9%

Tajo al 52,3%

Guadiana al 75,3%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 85,5%

Guadalquivir al 85,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 76,1%

Segura al 57,2%

Júcar al 43,0%

Ebro al 70,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 51,0%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Málaga con 88,1 mm (88,1 l/m2).

Mas detalle:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-264919-16

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, ha subido 747 Hm3, no está mal. Mientras todas las semanas fuese así, yo firmaba ahora mismo.

----------


## REEGE

*Que siga la fiesta...
Fuente:magrama.es*

La reserva hidráulica española está al 67,8% de su capacidad total. 

Actualmente hay 37.497 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 230 hm3 (el 0,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -102 hm³ en Ebro y 127 hm³ en Tajo.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 82,8%                     

Miño-Sil al 80,3%,

Galicia Costa al 88,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 100,0%

Duero al 57,3%

Tajo al 53,4%

Guadiana al 76,4%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 85,4%

Guadalquivir al 86,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 74,7%

Segura al 58,9%

Júcar al 43,6%

Ebro al 69,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 50,5%

Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Tortosa con 64,0 mm (64,0 l/m2).

Más detalle aquí:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...cm:7-265784-16

----------


## rodaballo

Buenos días

Para lo que ha llovido parece que sube poco: eso será porque se está desembalsando de cara al deshielo, no? Salvo Duero y Tajo las demás no tienen mucho margen de subida (Jucar y Segura no creo que pasen de ahí) y Ebro tendrá que prepararse para lo que venga de los Pirineos.

Concretamente en la Provincia de Córdoba han dicho esta mañana que estaban desembalsando casi todos los pantanos. Excepto La Breña II el resto no creo que puedan/deban/quieran acumular más agua, están casi todos por encima del 80%.

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

La actualización es de la semana pasada por lo que menuda sorpresa nos llevaremos la semana que viene...
El Guadalquivir se está preparando para algo muy grande que ocurriría si no hubiesen empezado a desembalsar semanas atrás.
Es impresionante la cantidad de agua caída en la cuenca y por ahora la gestión excelente, aunque creo que viene lo peor en lo que resta de semana.

----------


## FEDE

Así están ahora los embalses de la provicia de Sevilla, tenemos 4 por encima del 100% y el resto superando el 90% o cerca y todos desembalsando excepto Torre del Águila.

http://www.chguadalquivir.es/saih/Embalses.aspx


E55 PUEBLA DE CAZALLA
271,62
268,082
62,45
73,7
84,73

E56 HUESNA
275,50
273,99
123,04
134,6
91,41

E57 EL PINTADO
340,50
338,749
194,35
212,8
91,33

E58 MELONARES
82
82,99
200,73
185,6
108,15

E61 ARACENA (HU)
344,20
342,46
112,73
128,7
87,59

E62 ZUFRE (HU)
255,15
255,19
175,66
175,3
100,2

E63 LA MINILLA
159,00
156,57
50,51
57,8
87,39

E64 CALA
278,70
277,05
51,12
58,8
86,93

E65 GERGAL
50,00
50,67
36,8
35
105,15

E67 AGRIO
98,08
99,02
21,92
20,3
107,97

E68 TORRE DEL ÁGUILA
51,2
46,48
25,31
64,4
39,






En este enlace podéis ver lo qué está desembalsando cada uno pinchando en los cuadraditos del mapa.

http://www.chguadalquivir.es/saih/Desembalses.aspx

----------


## campeon

La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 73,5% de su capacidad total

Aumenta en 3.187 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 73,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 40.684 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 3.187 hm3 (el 5,8%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -1 hm³ en Cuencas Internas del País Vasco y 969 hm³ en Tajo. 
La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:
Cantábrico se encuentra al 82,1% 
Miño-Sil al 82,4%,
Galicia Costa al 89,9%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%
Duero al 60,9%
Tajo al 62,2%
Guadiana al 83,4%
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 92,2%
Guadalquivir al 92,4%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 77,9%
Segura al 64,2%
Júcar al 46,2%
Ebro al 74,1%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 65,0%
Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 95,0 mm (95,0 l/m2).
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-266752-16

----------


## sergi1907

Aumenta en 1.618 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 76,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 42.302 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 1.618 hm3 (el 2,9%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre 0 hm³ en Júcar y 438 hm³ en  Guadiana.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 87,7%                     

Miño-Sil al 85,5%,

Galicia Costa al 90,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 100,0%

Duero al 66,7%

Tajo al 66,0%

Guadiana al 88,5%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 93,1%

Guadalquivir al 93,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 80,4%

Segura al 68,9%

Júcar al 46,2%

Ebro al 74,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 66,8%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en A Coruña con 72,0 mm (72,0 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-268097-16

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Aumenta en 778 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior*

La reserva hidráulica española está al 78,0% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 43.149 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 778 hm3 (el 1,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -86 hm³ en Miño-Sil y 277 hm³ en  Tajo.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al *84,7%*  

Miño-Sil al *82,7%,*

Galicia Costa al *90,6%*

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al *95,2%*

Duero al *69,7%*

Tajo al *68,5%*

Guadiana al *91,2%*

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al *94,0%*

Guadalquivir al *93,5%*

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al *80,9%*

Segura al *69,9%*

Júcar al *49,0%*

Ebro al *75,3%*

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al *67,1%*



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo con 69,6 mm (69,6 l/m2).

Fuente: http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-269259-16

----------


## Nodoyuna

Y dentro de de las "Reservas de Sistemas de Interés"

Entrepeñas - Buendia al *28,8 %*

----------


## REEGE

Nodoyuna... Casi todos lo sabemos, una verdadera pena!! Y un tema delicado en éste foro, con gente a favor (los grandes beneficiados) y gente en contra (los perjudicados y algunos que piensan en un reparto más justo), pero donde la culpa es sólo de quienes nos gestionan nuestras aguas.
Un saludo.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Nodoyuna... Casi todos lo sabemos, una verdadera pena!! Y un tema delicado en éste foro, con gente a favor (los grandes beneficiados) y gente en contra (los perjudicados y algunos que piensan en un reparto más justo), pero donde la culpa es sólo de quienes nos gestionan nuestras aguas.
> Un saludo.


Es una discusión larga y supongo que este no es el hilo apropiado, pero lo que les importa a los que gestionan nuestras aguas: a los políticos, es el voto, y el problema es que la gente a favor de que esto continue (de que continuen mis restricciones mientras ellos disfrutan de todo el agua que quieren) es mucho más sensible en cuanto a intención de voto y en cuanto a manifestaciones que la gente que como yo, es machacada por el trasvase. La culpa es compartida, desde mi punto de vista.

----------


## REEGE

Aumenta en 2.078 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior. 

La reserva hidráulica española está al 81,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.225 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 2.078 hm3 (el 3,8%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre 0 hm³ en Júcar y 648 hm³ en  Tajo.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 91,5%                     

Miño-Sil al 91,7%,

Galicia Costa al 92,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 100,0%

Duero al 72,2%

Tajo al 74,4%

Guadiana al 97,5%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 95,8%

Guadalquivir al 95,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 82,0%

Segura al 70,8%

Júcar al 49,0%

Ebro al 76,9%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 68,1%

Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo con 148,0 mm 

Más detalle aquí:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-269655-16

----------


## No Registrado

Buenas tardes,

No nos olvidemos que Júcar y por ejemplo, Almendra y Ricobayo en Duero no están bien actualizados. Son muchos más Hm3 que esos magníficos aunque preocupantes 2078.

Un saludo,
Domingo

----------


## sergi1907

Aumenta en 1.081 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 83,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 46.408 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 1.081 hm3 (el 2,0%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -74 hm³ en Guadiana y 735 hm³ en  Duero.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 92,3%                     

Miño-Sil al 91,5%,

Galicia Costa al 93,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 100,0%

Duero al 82,5%

Tajo al 76,5%

Guadiana al 96,6%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 97,3%

Guadalquivir al 94,8%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 81,4%

Segura al 72,1%

Júcar al 54,0%

Ebro al 78,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 70,5%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en san Sebastián-Donostia con 86,8 mm (86,8 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-270658-16

----------


## REEGE

Si no fuese por tí y por perdiguera, no se colocaba ya ésta actualización que considero importante ya que es la sacada del Ministerio. Es impresionante la subida vertical que estamos experimentando!! Ya la verdad es que lo más fácil es que comience el descenso en pocas semanas... pero lo hemos pasado bien aunque hayamos tenido riesgos extremos en algunos sitios.
La naturaleza es así de caprichosa, esperábamos un año seco y mira por donde... :EEK!:

----------


## sergi1907

Aumenta en 378 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 84,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 46.786 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 378 hm3 (el 0,7%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -55 hm³ en Guadiana y 243 hm³ en  Duero.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 92,6%                     

Miño-Sil al 91,8%,

Galicia Costa al 94,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 95,2%

Duero al 85,7%

Tajo al 78,4%

Guadiana al 96,0%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 97,1%

Guadalquivir al 94,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 82,2%

Segura al 71,6%

Júcar al 55,0%

Ebro al 77,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 70,5%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 149,0 mm (149,0 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-271840-16

----------


## sergi1907

23/04/2013
Aumenta en 244 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 85,0% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 47.040 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 244 hm3 (el 0,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -24 hm³ en Guadiana y 182 hm³ en  Duero.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 91,3%                     

Miño-Sil al 90,3%,

Galicia Costa al 93,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 95,2%

Duero al 88,2%

Tajo al 79,1%

Guadiana al 95,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 96,3%

Guadalquivir al 94,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 82,5%

Segura al 70,9%

Júcar al 55,6%

Ebro al 78,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 71,9%



Las precipitaciones han sido nulas en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Girona con 9,0 mm (9,0 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-272743-16

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Sergi, que pena que ya le queden pocas subidas...
Menudo año hemos tenido.

----------


## sergi1907

Aumenta en 77 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 85,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 47.117 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 77 hm3 (el 0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -50 hm³ en Guadiana y 105 hm³ en  Duero.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 88,8%                     

Miño-Sil al 89,4%,

Galicia Costa al 90,6%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 95,2%

Duero al 89,6%

Tajo al 78,8%

Guadiana al 95,2%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 96,4%

Guadalquivir al 94,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 82,6%

Segura al 70,9%

Júcar al 56,4%

Ebro al 79,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 76,2%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Valencia con 67,0 mm (67,0 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-274101-16

----------


## REEGE

Que poquitas subidas quedan... mientras tanto a disfrutarlas Sergi.
Gracias.

----------


## sergi1907

7/05/2013
Aumenta en 352 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 85,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 47.469 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 352 hm3 (el 0,6%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -50 hm³ en Guadiana y 261 hm³ en  Ebro.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 92,6%                     

Miño-Sil al 88,1%,

Galicia Costa al 88,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 95,2%

Duero al 90,3%

Tajo al 78,7%

Guadiana al 94,6%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 96,3%

Guadalquivir al 94,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 82,5%

Segura al 71,5%

Júcar al 57,8%

Ebro al 82,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 85,7%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Oviedo con 75,4 mm (75,4 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-276521-16

----------


## sergi1907

Disminuye en -77 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 85,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 47.392 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -77 hm3 (el -0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -86 hm³ en Guadiana y 66 hm³ en  Ebro.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 90,8%                     

Miño-Sil al 87,6%,

Galicia Costa al 86,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 100,0%

Duero al 90,3%

Tajo al 78,3%

Guadiana al 93,6%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 95,6%

Guadalquivir al 94,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 82,4%

Segura al 71,3%

Júcar al 58,3%

Ebro al 83,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 88,2%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 34,0 mm (34,0 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-278219-16

----------


## REEGE

Lo que tenía que llegar... los descensos!!
Así es la cosa y gracias que éste año ha sido de los buenos.
Gracias Sergi.

----------


## sergi1907

Aumenta en 113 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 85,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 47.505 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 113 hm3 (el 0,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -23 hm³ en Miño-Sil  y 109 hm³ en  Duero.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 91,2%                     

Miño-Sil al 86,8%,

Galicia Costa al 86,0%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 100,0%

Duero al 91,7%

Tajo al 78,3%

Guadiana al 93,6%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 95,3%

Guadalquivir al 94,9%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 82,5%

Segura al 71,3%

Júcar al 58,6%

Ebro al 83,9%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 88,2%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 136,3 mm (136,3 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-278975-16

----------


## sergi1907

Aumenta en 3 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 85,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 47.444 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 3 hm3 (el 0,0%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -72 hm³ en Guadiana y 44 hm³ en  Ebro.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 91,0%                     

Miño-Sil al 87,2%,

Galicia Costa al 85,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 100,0%

Duero al 92,2%

Tajo al 78,2%

Guadiana al 91,7%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 94,9%

Guadalquivir al 94,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 82,3%

Segura al 71,7%

Júcar al 58,5%

Ebro al 84,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 95,9%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 18,5 mm (18,5 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-281433-16

----------


## sergi1907

Disminuye en -138 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 85,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 47.306 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -138 hm3 (el -0,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -58 hm³ en Ebro y 8 hm³ en  Duero.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 91,0%                     

Miño-Sil al 87,4%,

Galicia Costa al 85,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 100,0%

Duero al 92,3%

Tajo al 78,0%

Guadiana al 91,3%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 94,3%

Guadalquivir al 94,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 82,0%

Segura al 72,3%

Júcar al 58,2%

Ebro al 83,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 96,5%



Las precipitaciones han afectado a toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 61,7 mm (61,7 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-284126-16

----------


## sergi1907

11/06/2013
Disminuye en -215 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 85,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 47.091 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -215 hm3 (el -0,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -69 hm³ en Tajo y 65 hm³ en  Ebro.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 88,8%                     

Miño-Sil al 86,4%,

Galicia Costa al 85,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 100,0%

Duero al 91,8%

Tajo al 77,4%

Guadiana al 90,5%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 93,6%

Guadalquivir al 94,0%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 81,7%

Segura al 72,4%

Júcar al 57,8%

Ebro al 84,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 96,8%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 165,0 mm (165,0 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-285203-16

----------


## sergi1907

18/06/2013
Disminuye en -214 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 84,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 46.877 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -214 hm3 (el -0,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -159 hm³ en Tajo y 160 hm³ en  Ebro.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 88,9%                     

Miño-Sil al 85,0%,

Galicia Costa al 84,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 95,2%

Duero al 91,2%

Tajo al 75,9%

Guadiana al 89,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 93,0%

Guadalquivir al 93,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 81,5%

Segura al 72,2%

Júcar al 57,4%

Ebro al 86,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 96,6%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 21,8 mm (21,8 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-286181-16

----------


## sergi1907

25/06/2013
Disminuye en -217 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 84,3% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 46.660 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -217 hm3 (el -0,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -166 hm³ en Tajo y 104 hm³ en  Ebro.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 89,6%                     

Miño-Sil al 83,5%,

Galicia Costa al 84,6%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 100,0%

Duero al 90,8%

Tajo al 74,4%

Guadiana al 89,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 92,2%

Guadalquivir al 93,0%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 81,3%

Segura al 71,6%

Júcar al 57,1%

Ebro al 88,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 96,6%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Tortosa con 62,9 mm (62,9 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-287129-16

----------


## sergi1907

2/07/2013
Disminuye en -435 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 83,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 46.150 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -435 hm3 (el -0,8%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -93 hm³ en Tajo y 1 hm³ en  Cantábrico.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 89,7%                     

Miño-Sil al 82,7%,

Galicia Costa al 83,8%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 95,2%

Duero al 90,1%

Tajo al 73,6%

Guadiana al 87,9%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 91,1%

Guadalquivir al 92,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 80,8%

Segura al 71,0%

Júcar al 56,4%

Ebro al 87,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 95,4%



Las precipitaciones han sido nulas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 0,5 mm (0,5 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-287647-16

----------


## sergi1907

9/07/2013
Disminuye en -688 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 82,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.462 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -688 hm3 (el -1,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -242 hm³ en Tajo y 0 hm³ en  Cuencas Internas del País Vasco.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 88,5%                     

Miño-Sil al 81,2%,

Galicia Costa al 83,0%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 95,2%

Duero al 88,5%

Tajo al 71,4%

Guadiana al 86,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 90,2%

Guadalquivir al 91,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 80,1%

Segura al 70,5%

Júcar al 55,8%

Ebro al 87,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 94,2%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Huesca con 5,0 mm (5,0 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-288273-16

----------


## sergi1907

16/07/2013
Disminuye en -708 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 80,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 44.754 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -708 hm3 (el -1,3%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -198 hm³ en Tajo y 0 hm³ en  Segura.       

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 86,3%                     

Miño-Sil al 78,2%,

Galicia Costa al 80,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 95,2%

Duero al 86,4%

Tajo al 69,6%

Guadiana al 86,7%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 88,9%

Guadalquivir al 90,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 79,9%

Segura al 70,5%

Júcar al 55,2%

Ebro al 86,0%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 93,1%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Lleida con 46,3 mm (46,3 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-288919-16

----------


## sergi1907

23/07/2013
Disminuye en -559 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva hidráulica española está al 79,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 44.195 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -559 hm3 (el -1,0%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -188 hm³ en Tajo y 22 hm³ enCantábrico.         

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 89,7%                     

Miño-Sil al 75,7%,

Galicia Costa al 78,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 95,2%

Duero al 84,9%

Tajo al 67,9%

Guadiana al 86,7%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 88,2%

Guadalquivir al 89,0%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 79,2%

Segura al 69,4%

Júcar al 54,4%

Ebro al 85,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 93,1%

Las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Girona con 33,5 mm (33,5 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-289798-16

----------


## embalses al 100%

La hora que es y seguimos con el Guadalquivir casi al 90%. Como este año que viene sea medianamente normal, nos vamos a hartar de ver desembalses.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo de lo que me admiro es de ver que hace muy poco tiempo el Duero estaba al 30% y ahora me gusta mucho como está.
El año es espectacular.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Yo de lo que me admiro es de ver que hace muy poco tiempo el Duero estaba al 30% y ahora me gusta mucho como está.
> El año es espectacular.


Es verdad. También que estamos casi en Agosto y no hay ninguna por debajo del 50%. La del Júcar esta muy cerca. Y la del Segura al 70%, cuando recuerdo yo, que siempre pasan apuro en verano con el agua por esa zona.

----------


## Luján

> Es verdad. También que estamos casi en Agosto y no hay ninguna por debajo del 50%. La del Júcar esta muy cerca. Y la del Segura al 70%, cuando recuerdo yo, que siempre pasan apuro en verano con el agua por esa zona.


Ya llegará. El verano es muy largo y ahora aquí está apretando mucho el calor.

----------


## sergi1907

Esta semana la página del Ministerio no ha publicado la noticia, así que saco los datos de Embalses.net.

Las reservas han disminuido esta semana en 961 hm3.

Las reservas por cuencas son las siguientes:

Cuenca Norte al 75,90 %		

Galicia Costa al 77,34 %		

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,48 %		

Duero al 82,83 %		

Tajo al 66,09 %		

Guadiana al 83,22 %		

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 87,43 %		

Guadalquivir al 87,85%		

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 78,42 %		

Segura al 68,89 %		

Júcar al 53,54 %		

Ebro al 84,33 %		

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 93,65 %		


Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Debe haber cogido vacaciones el señor que sube los datos.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Sorprendente que la cuenca del Segura está por encima de porcentaje que la cuenca del Tajo.

Ojo, que no digo los embalses de cabecera que están en porcentaje en la mitad que la cuenca del Segura, si no de toda la cuenca del Tajo. Al ritmo al que están expoliando la cabecera este año, la semana que viene estará la cuenca del Segura con más Hm3 que los pantanos de cabecera.

----------


## sergi1907

6/08/2013
Disminuye en -829 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 76,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 42.405 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -829 hm3 (el -1,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -184 hm³ en Ebro y 2 hm³ en  Cantábrico.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 84,8%                     

Miño-Sil al 72,3%,

Galicia Costa al 75,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 85,7%

Duero al 80,9%

Tajo al 64,5%

Guadiana al 82,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 86,4%

Guadalquivir al 86,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 77,7%

Segura al 68,4%

Júcar al 52,7%

Ebro al 82,0%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 92,5%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Santander con 12,2 mm (12,2 l/m2).



http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-291499-16

----------


## Nodoyuna

Un análisis de los datos de la reserva:

El total de la reserva baja un 1.5%, el total del Tajo baja un 1.6% mientras los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendia, por el Travase Tajo-Segura bajan un 2,9%, en cambio el Segura sólamente baja un 0,4%. En numeros absolutos la cuenca del Segura baja 4 Hm3 en cambio Entrepeñas y Buendia baja 25 Hm3.

Las gráficas del Ministerio son muy descriptivas:

La cuenca del Segura guardando agua:




La cabecera del Tajo vaciandose para mandar agua a Levante:

----------


## F. Lázaro

*¿La C.I. Cataluña al 92,5%?*  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Con esos niveles, sobre todo en el Duero, Guadiana, Guadalquivir y Ebro... como el próximo año venga otra vez lluvioso, nos lo vamos a pasar en grande jaja  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

> *¿La C.I. Cataluña al 92,5%?* 
> 
> Con esos niveles, sobre todo en el Duero, Guadiana, Guadalquivir y Ebro... como el próximo año venga otra vez lluvioso, nos lo vamos a pasar en grande jaja


Las tormentas de junio en Cataluña se notan, podemos tener un septiembre entretenido.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Las tormentas de junio en Cataluña se notan


No me acordaba de esas tormentas, ya decía yo que era raro ese 92,5%...

----------


## sergi1907

13/08/2013
Disminuye en -771 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 75,3% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 41.634 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -771 hm3 (el -1,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -178 hm³ en Duero y 0 hm³ en  Cuencas Internas del País Vasco.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 84,4%                     

Miño-Sil al 70,5%,

Galicia Costa al 74,0%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 85,7%

Duero al 78,5%

Tajo al 63,2%

Guadiana al 81,3%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 85,3%

Guadalquivir al 85,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 76,7%

Segura al 67,7%

Júcar al 51,8%

Ebro al 80,0%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 91,3%



Las precipitaciones han afectado a toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 35,6 mm (35,6 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-291870-16

----------


## Nodoyuna

Continua el expolio a la cabecera del Tajo mientras en Levante, en el Segura siguen guardando su agua:

Segura al 68,4%
Entrepeñas y Buendia al 33,7%

El Segura baja 7 Hm3, 1% del total de agua almacenada.
Entrepeñas y Buendia bajan 23 Hm3, 2,76% del agua alamacenada.

Mucho mejor gastar el agua del vecino y guardar la propia.

----------


## sergi1907

20/08/2013
Disminuye en -620 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 74,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 41.014 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -620 hm3 (el -1,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -130 hm³ en Tajo y 0 hm³ en Duero.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 83,1%                     

Miño-Sil al 68,9%,

Galicia Costa al 71,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 85,7%

Duero al 78,5%

Tajo al 62,1%

Guadiana al 79,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 84,4%

Guadalquivir al 84,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 75,8%

Segura al 67,4%

Júcar al 50,9%

Ebro al 78,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 90,5%



Las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Huesca con 25,0 mm (25,0 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-292136-16

----------


## sergi1907

27/08/2013
Disminuye en -653 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 73,0% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 40.361 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -653 hm3 (el -1,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -159 hm³ en Ebro y 0 hm³ en Duero.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 80,6%                     

Miño-Sil al 66,9%,

Galicia Costa al 68,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 85,7%

Duero al 78,5%

Tajo al 60,7%

Guadiana al 78,9%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 83,4%

Guadalquivir al 83,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 74,9%

Segura al 66,6%

Júcar al 49,9%

Ebro al 76,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 90,0%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Palma de Mallorca con 26,0 mm (26,0 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-292660-16

----------


## sergi1907

3/09/2013
Disminuye en -635 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 71,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 39.383 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -635 hm3 (el -1,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -214 hm³ en Duero y 6 hm³ en Júcar.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 78,5%                     

Miño-Sil al 66,1%,

Galicia Costa al 66,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 81%

Duero al 71,1%

Tajo al 59,5%

Guadiana al 78,9%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 82,8%

Guadalquivir al 82,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 74,1%

Segura al 67%

Júcar al 50,1%

Ebro al 74,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 89,7%

 Las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la vertiente mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Cuenca con 32,2 mm (32,2 l/m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-293796-16

----------


## sergi1907

10/09/2013
Disminuye en -632hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 70% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 38.751 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -632 hm3 (el -1,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -195 hm³ en Duero y 0 hm³ en Cantábrico.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 78,5%                     

Miño-Sil al 64,5%,

Galicia Costa al 63,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 81,0%

Duero al 68,5%

Tajo al 57,8%

Guadiana al 78,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 81,9%

Guadalquivir al 82%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 73,5%

Segura al 67%

Júcar al 49,8%

Ebro al 72,9%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 89,2%

 Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Girona con 53,0 mm  ( 53,0 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-295152-16

----------


## sergi1907

17/09/2013
Disminuye en -676 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 68,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 38.075 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -676 hm3 (el -1,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -132 hm³ en Guadiana y 2 hm³ en Segura.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 72,5%                     

Miño-Sil al 62,0%,

Galicia Costa al 61,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 76,2%

Duero al 66,8%

Tajo al 56,8%

Guadiana al 77,3%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 81,2%

Guadalquivir al 81,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 72,9%

Segura al 67,1%

Júcar al 49,3%

Ebro al 71,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 88,9%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 34,1 mm  ( 34,1 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-296562-16

----------


## sergi1907

24/09/2013
Disminuye en -606 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 67,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 37.469 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -606 hm3 (el -1,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -166 hm³ en Ebro y 0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas del País Vasco.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 70,5%                     

Miño-Sil al 60,0%,

Galicia Costa al 59,8%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 76,2%

Duero al 65,0%

Tajo al 55,8%

Guadiana al 77,0%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 80,2%

Guadalquivir al 80,9%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 72,5%

Segura al 67,0%

Júcar al 48,8%

Ebro al 69,3%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 88,2%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 37,9 mm  ( 37,9 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-297852-16

----------


## sergi1907

1/10/2013
Disminuye en -590 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 66,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.879 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -590 hm3 (el -1,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -173 hm³ en Ebro y 0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas del País Vasco.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 66,0%                     

Miño-Sil al 57,7%,

Galicia Costa al 59,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 76,2%

Duero al 63,5%

Tajo al 55,2%

Guadiana al 76,4%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 79,8%

Guadalquivir al 80,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 71,6%

Segura al 66,6%

Júcar al 48,2%

Ebro al 67,0%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 86,0%



Las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 82,0 mm  ( 82,0 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-299396-16

----------


## sergi1907

8/10/2013
Disminuye en -62 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 66,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.817 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -62 hm3 (el -0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -43 hm³ en Guadalquivir y 61 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 63,5%                     

Miño-Sil al 57,0%,

Galicia Costa al 59,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 71,4%

Duero al 63,2%

Tajo al 55,5%

Guadiana al 76,5%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 79,0%

Guadalquivir al 79,9%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 70,9%

Segura al 65,7%

Júcar al 48,0%

Ebro al 67,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 84,2%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Albacete con 75,0 mm  (75,0 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-300833-16

----------


## Nodoyuna

Falta comentar entre los datos de la reserva española que Entrepeñas y Buendía están al 29% por culpa del trasvase. Mientras la cuenca a la que se trasvasa sin parar está al 66%.

----------

